# Barter & Trade Materials/Items Here!



## dizzy bone

This thread is specifically for those who are searching to barter and trade items of similar value without the use of Bells! For example:



> I’m looking for 30 stacks of Iron. Will trade for 30 stacks of clay!





> I’m looking to trade any of these items for another refurbished colour variant!
> - Sleeping bag (black)
> - Coffee cup (pink)
> - Old sewing machine (birch/light wood)





> I have 20 red roses I'd like to trade for 20 red windflowers.



etcetera! Happy trading!


----------



## StrangeDog

I got an interesting receipe I wanted to share! I'm more than happy to craft some Honeycomb flooring for anyone who brings me the materials. It was too bizarre of a design to keep to myself and I know that someone out there could put this to good use.


----------



## andie_stars

I actually have the corresponding honeycomb wall as the person above - I'd be happy to make it for anyone who's interested and has the materials as well


----------



## Ove

This is a wonderful thread! 
I would like to do the following trades:
1. I'd like to get *10 pieces of apples/peaches *(your choice) for *10 pieces of pears/oranges/cherries*
2. I'd like to get *6 Hyacinths/6 Mums* for *6* of any *roses, wildflowers or tulips* (I only have vanilla colours tulips)(seeds works as well as whole mature flowers).


----------



## Miharu

Done ty <3


----------



## kikotoot

For anyone who has bamboo (unfortunately I don't  ) I have lots of recipes that use young bamboo and I'd be happy to craft you a recipe so long as you provide the materials 

I can do it free of charge but would greatly appreciate a tip of 1 bamboo shoot per item  They're pretty nice and I haven't had luck getting bamboo to farm from mystery islands 

Pictures of them coming soon!


----------



## axo

trading any of the following items for color variants:
- camping cot (blue/white diamond pattern)
- portable radio (dark green)
- portable record player (red)


----------



## Cou

hiii, looking for oranges and cherries! i have pears, peaches and apples!


----------



## duckykate

looking to trade materials for star fragments, just tell me what you need because I have most of everything


----------



## Sholee

Trading 9 stacks of whichever wood type for 1 stack of iron.


----------



## Sunsena

Hello! I'm looking to trade a stack of 10 peaches/cherries/pears/oranges for 10 apples, if possible.


----------



## stormsastridestories

Hi! I'm looking to collect/catalogue any witchy, occult-related, or nature-themed furniture and could also use some counters and tables.


----------



## Radda

Looking to trade white/yellow/red hyacinths or red/white/yellow pansies or red/white windflowers for roses or lilies.


----------



## returnofsaturn

Looking for this party garland! I have a red layered tank dress to trade. It's what Blaire is wearing here:


----------



## dizzy bone

Looking to trade 1 large star fragment for 1 stack of regular bamboo + 2 regular star fragments for 1 stack of young bamboo



Radda said:


> Looking to trade white/yellow/red hyacinths or red/white/yellow pansies or red/white windflowers for roses or lilies.



I could give you some roses for your red hyacinths!

Mabel is in my town today as well


----------



## Radda

dizzy bone said:


> Looking to trade 1 large star fragment for 1 stack of regular bamboo + 2 regular star fragments for 1 stack of young bamboo
> 
> 
> 
> I could give you some roses for your red hyacinths!
> 
> Mabel is in my town today as well



I would love that! My town or yours?


----------



## dizzy bone

Radda said:


> I would love that! My town or yours?



My town please! Once you get here I'll make you a bff so you can shovel them up. I'll take you to the North where they are located so you need your ladder! Give me 5 mins to set up and I'll PM you the Dodo code


----------



## Radda

dizzy bone said:


> My town please! Once you get here I'll make you a bff so you can shovel them up. I'll take you to the North where they are located so you need your ladder! Give me 5 mins to set up and I'll PM you the Dodo code



Of course! Thank you so much (-:


----------



## Chanara

Hello! I'm looking for 3 Cherries, 3 Oranges and 3 Pears! Trading 3 Apples and 3 Peaches.


----------



## Trip_Away

Im buying 20 iron nuggets.


----------



## *luxebabe*

Hi I'm looking for the furniture of the Rattan collection! I have many materials (all), all fruits, and many pieces of the Cute furniture collection. I also have 3-4 palm tree lights! (customizable) Let me know what you'd like!

I'm accepting all pieces of the set 
Preferably the dark version (black/dark brown)
TY!


----------



## maddong

dizzy bone said:


> Looking to trade 1 large star fragment for 1 stack of regular bamboo + 2 regular star fragments for 1 stack of young bamboo
> 
> 
> 
> I could give you some roses for your red hyacinths!
> 
> Mabel is in my town today as well


hi, i have bamboo and young bamboo to trade if ur interested!


----------



## stormsastridestories

*luxebabe* said:


> Hi I'm looking for the furniture of the Rattan collection! I have many materials (all), all fruits, and many pieces of the Cute furniture collection. I also have 3-4 palm tree lights! (customizable) Let me know what you'd like!
> 
> I'm accepting all pieces of the set
> Preferably the dark version (black/dark brown)
> TY!
> 
> View attachment 233090



Would you let me catalogue the set by any chance? I can trade Nook Miles or let you catalogue things in return.


----------



## sunnibunniva

Trading flower bags for flower bags

My shop is currently carrying:
orange & red windflowers
white & red tulips
white & yellow hyacinth

Looking for:
any roses
any lilies

My shop is open for the next 4 hours today pm if interested


----------



## MegabyteB

I'm looking for lilies, mums, red hyacinths, and cosmos. I can give roses and windflowers, or potentially a couple blue/pink/purple windflowers for quite a few seeds.


----------



## funckydb

Hi! 
I am looking for apples and cherries that I can trade with any other fruit.

I am also looking for Mums, Roses and Cosmos. 
I can trade them with any other flower type or even some hybrids I have (pink and orange hyacinths, pink and orange lilies, pink windflower, blue pansy, black tulip)


----------



## sleepydreepy

Does anyone want to trade flower crowns with me? I have the pansy one and I am looking for windflower or tulip crowns! I will also consider other flower crowns!
(like this post/dm me pls if so!)


----------



## petaI

i have windflowers up for trade! looking for any roses, mums, or lilies. let me know if you're interested<3

edit: also willing to trade pears for cherries


----------



## Ouroboros

Hello! I have a simple request to get my hands on some Cyber shades, preferably in black. 
Let me know if there’s anything you’re looking for in particular. Thanks!


----------



## McRibbie

I've got recipes for a grass standee and bamboo doll, looking to trade for a recipe for a terrarium!


----------



## shasha

Looking for any cosmos, roses or mums. Also I don't have any apples or pears yet. I have cherries, oranges and peaches as well as pansies, lilies and windflowers to trade


----------



## Incarnate

Looking for muns. Will trade other flower types. Shoot me a PM


----------



## Raayzx

Nvm~


----------



## coffee biscuit

Looking to trade stacks of clay for stacks of stone. I think I have 2-3 stacks of clay available.

PM me or leave a visitor message if you're interested in trading, please!


----------



## lumineerin

Looking trade/buy fruit and flowers!

I would like: roses, mums, and cosmos

I have: apples, cherries, oranges, tulips, windflowers, hyciniths, and pansies

PM me if you's like to trade or sell! I can pay with materials, Nook Mile tickets, IGB or TBT!


----------



## Fluuffy

Looking to buy one white lily please or a white lily seed. Just got the diy from Celeste last night and its the easiest for me to make just nee the lily. I'm not sure how much it goes for but I can pay 10k in bells for it?


----------



## Anaxes

I have cherries and peaches for trade and looking for other fruit


----------



## Zura

Ill make this for anyone who has the supplies


----------



## hugs

hi guys! my native fruit are apples. i'm in need of peaches or pears...
i can trade x10 apples or oranges for x10 peaches/pears! please lmk if you guys want to trade ~


----------



## gobby

Looking for stacks of stone! I have stacks of wood to trade and stacks of cherries


----------



## Payvia

I'm looking for a shell bed. If anyone can trade or sell me one, please PM me. Thank you!


----------



## Mattfroster

Lf peach chair 
Can make any of the apple furniture or I can give you any fruit


----------



## shasha

I'm looking for roses, pear, mums and cosmos
I have lilies, pansies, windflowers and hyacinths 
Message if you want to trade


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Looking for all peach furniture besides rug, PM me!
Have select orange furniture, and can offer any craftable I have.


----------



## P. Star

Trading 30 iron ore for 30 stone


----------



## trea

I still need mum & lily seeds, if your store has them 

I can trade normal cosmos, windflowers, and tulips. Or stacks of oranges! Nooks has yellow/red cosmos seeds, white/yellow tulip seeds, & orange/red windflower seeds today.


----------



## Mooglemog

*Trading for Gulliver items: *Stonehenge, Sphynx, Pagoda, Lucky Cat, South Pole, Moai Statue

Can pay with:

-Star Fragments
-Nook Miles
-Resources (wood, stone, iron, clay, any fruit etc.)
-Kotatsu or other items 

Name your price and send me a dodo code


----------



## lumineerin

Looking trade/buy fruit and flowers!

I would like: roses, mums, and cosmos

I have: apples, cherries, oranges, tulips, windflowers, hyciniths, and pansies

PM me if you's like to trade or sell! I can pay with materials, Nook Mile tickets, IGB or TBT!


----------



## Cavey

Mattfroster said:


> Lf peach chair
> Can make any of the apple furniture or I can give you any fruit



I have the Peach Chair, what Apple furniture do you have? And how many chairs would you like?


----------



## D i a

Looking for the peach chair and... stuffed peach? As well as the pear items. I can make the juicy apple tv and the apple chair.


----------



## Cavey

D i a said:


> Looking for the peach chair and... stuffed peach? As well as the pear items. I can make the juicy apple tv and the apple chair.



I have both of those Peach items, direct trade for the 2 apple ones?


----------



## D i a

Cavey said:


> I have both of those Peach items, direct trade for the 2 apple ones?


That'd be great! Getting a dodo code now, if you're available... I'll pm it to you.


----------



## srednivashtar

Hello! I have oranges and apples, I'd like to trade for normal mums and cosmos or seeds. I can exchange pansies, hyacinths and tulips too. PM me if you want to trade! Thanks!


----------



## flightedbird

I'm LF apples and one of any mums and roses (color doesn't matter. seeds are fine!)

I have peaches, oranges, coconuts, cosmos, hyacinth, pansies, windflowers, and tulips to trade.


----------



## Yuuseia

Looking for someone with both apples and peaches. I have cherries, pears, oranges, mums, tulips, and windflowers. PM for my code.

Edit: Closed.


----------



## raynelogens

Hopefully someone can help me. I am looking for oranges and peaches. I have cherries (native), a few apples and pears. I also have one bamboo shoot. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## uwuzumakii

Looking for pears, any amount, can trade any other fruit. PM or DM for faster response. Thank you for your help.


----------



## nanpan

Trading 2 sakura blossom wands for 2 sakura umbrellas!! Looking for one for myself and my friend :3 pls pm or like to get my attention!


----------



## Geoni

I'm looking to buy a Rusted Part for 75k bells a piece, DM or post on my wall if interested.


----------



## Lady SleepsAlot

Im trading my apples, oranges or peaches for cherries, please DM me if interested 
Edit: found, thanks!


----------



## Mooglemog

Trading stacks of iron for stacks of stone or “wood”. Will trade up to 10 stacks. Pm me


----------



## Midorin

Hello everyone! I’m looking to trade 10 yellow tulips (or yellow tulip seed bags, whichever you prefer is fine) for 10 yellow roses! Please pm me if interested, thank you!


----------



## Trip_Away

i buy 2 stacks of wood.


----------



## Fluuffy

looking to trade a star pochette for a cherry bloom pochette. pm if interested please~


----------



## deleted

I would like two pears.

I’m willing to trade two of any other fruit or two iron nuggets.

Thanks!


----------



## purple_vixen

ra_mry said:


> I would like two pears.
> 
> I’m willing to trade two of any other fruit or two iron nuggets.
> 
> Thanks!



Send me a Dodo code, and I will drop you off some pears for free


----------



## CinnamonKiss

I'm looking for some pears, and roses or rose seeds. Willing to trade any other fruit (peach, cherry, orange, coconut) and flowers or their seeds including: hyacinths, pansies, lilies, and tulips. I only have regular/basic colors right now. Also willing to trade peach furniture! I have the peach chair and peach surprise box. 
Note: Looking for something else? Feel free to ask! I have a few bamboo furniture that I can craft as well


----------



## flightedbird

I'm trading bags of seeds and bunches of oranges for the flowers I still need!

Today (3/30) I have red hyacinth, red pansy, red tulip, yellow hyacinth, white tulips, and white pansies in Nook's Cranny and my native fruit is Oranges.

I still need mums and lilies and roses. Any color will do.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

Looking for flowers or seeds!

I need all basic rose and lily colours, and white mums.

I have pansies, tulips, and hyacinths to trade (for seeds, i have white/yellow hyacinths and tulips and red/yellow pansies in stock).
Also willing to trade a few black/orange/pink tulips or any fruit!


----------



## lilypadfrog

I have a fortune teller set with *red candles*, looking to trade for a fortune teller set with *white candles.*
Thanks ^-^


----------



## piske

hello! looking for one each of apple, peach and cherry! i have pears or bells to offer in exchange c:


----------



## Sunsena

I'm looking to trade flower seeds, specifically my pansies, hyacinths and windflowers for your lilies, cosmos, mums and roses. I can also offer a couple blue and pink windflowers if you don't need seeds.


----------



## hailee

I’m looking for 5 yellow lillies or yellow lilly seeds. I’m return I can trade any of the fruits, iron, any non-hybrid flowers, nook miles ticket, and peach furniture. Please PM me if interested!


----------



## kaitiekins141

hey! i'm looking for pears/cherries i've got oranges/peaches.

edit;

i'm also looking to trade the tulip wreath for a rose wreath


----------



## lumineerin

kaitiekins141 said:


> hey! i'm looking for pears/cherries i've got oranges/peaches.
> 
> edit;
> 
> i'm also looking to trade the tulip wreath for a rose wreath



If you're online, I can give you some cherries!


----------



## SupportPuppy

Does anyone have roses and lilies? I'm in desperate need of them! I can trade bells, tickets, or I can get the Chai sanrio poster


----------



## CrestFallen

*Looking for flowers! (Mums, roses, lilies, and red cosmos)*

I’m willing to trade fruits (apples, oranges, pears) or simply pay in bells. Looking for the above flowers in all base colors, except for cosmos which I only need red.

Also willing to swap for my flowers! I have tulips of every color but purple, base color hyacinths, red and white wind flowers, and will have yellow pansies tomorrow. My shop also sells most of the above if you’re looking for seeds but it will take a few hours before it opens.


----------



## Mooglemog

Trading 1 Nook Miles Ticket for each stack of stone or “wood” (not hard/soft)

Alternatively can trade one stack of iron or regular bamboo

PM me!


----------



## R3i

60 soft wood for 10 young spring bamboo & 10 bamboo seeds
Soft wood for flower seeds


----------



## Fernweh

Hi!
I am looking for mums, cosmos and lilies in any colour!
I have all of the other flowers in all colours and can also offer bells or mile tickets! Just name your price!


----------



## SupportPuppy

Fernweh said:


> Hi!
> I am looking for mums, cosmos and lilies in any colour!
> I have all of the other flowers in all colours and can also offer bells or mile tickets! Just name your price!



Hi! I can give you 2 white, 2 red, and 2 yellow mum flowers in return for a yellow rose?


----------



## MayorBenjamin

Fernweh said:


> Hi!
> I am looking for mums, cosmos and lilies in any colour!
> I have all of the other flowers in all colours and can also offer bells or mile tickets! Just name your price!



Is there any chance you would trade 10 red roses and 10 white roses for 10 bags of white lily seeds and 10 bags of red lily seeds?


----------



## Fernweh

That would be awesome! Thank you so much! Two red mums would be great!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unfortunately I don´t have any lilies yet! (But I will let you know when I find any!)


----------



## MayorBenjamin

Fernweh said:


> That would be awesome! Thank you so much! Two red mums would be great!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Unfortunately I don´t have any lilies yet! (But I will let you know when I find any!)



Sorry, I meant the other way round!


----------



## SupportPuppy

Fernweh said:


> That would be awesome! Thank you so much! Two red mums would be great!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Unfortunately I don´t have any lilies yet! (But I will let you know when I find any!)




Would you like to come to my town or yours?


----------



## Fernweh

I don´t have any seeds for yellow flowers unfortunately so I would need to plant them on your island! (Just found out that you cannot use the shovel)


----------



## SupportPuppy

Fernweh said:


> I don´t have any seeds for yellow flowers unfortunately so I would need to plant them on your island! (Just found out that you cannot use the shovel)



That is okay! I have to plant them as well if that is okay?


----------



## Fernweh

I would love to, but I don´t have so many roses! Sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sure! I will PM you!


----------



## MayorBenjamin

Fernweh said:


> I would love to, but I don´t have so many roses! Sorry!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sure! I will PM you!



Do you want to trade a couple roses of each colour instead then?


----------



## Fernweh

It´s fine, thank you! Someone just gave me lilies!


----------



## dizzy bone

Looking to trade stacks of clay, wood, and softwood (30pc) for bamboo shoot stacks (10pc)!


----------



## goodevenings

hello! im looking for cherries and peaches. i can trade oranges and pears in return!


----------



## Hirisa

I have two DIY cards, one for Steamer Baskets and the other for the Pan Flute. Would love to trade them for a cherry and/
or a pear.


----------



## GreenBacon

MegabyteB said:


> I'm looking for lilies, mums, red hyacinths, and cosmos. I can give roses and windflowers, or potentially a couple blue/pink/purple windflowers for quite a few seeds.



I'm looking for roses i would like grown plants not seed. I have red hyacinth, and cosmos

- - - Post Merge - - -



goodevenings said:


> hello! im looking for cherries and peaches. i can trade oranges and pears in return!



Do you have roses?


----------



## budgetzendaya

I'm looking for an ironwood dresser (preferably the recipe but just the item itself works). Will trade for a stack of 10 of any building materials and/or fruit


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

Looking for basic roses (red/yellow/white)! Full grown or seeds.

I have pansies/hyacinths/tulips.
Also willing to trade some pink, orange, and/or black tulips for them.


----------



## brewsterlatte

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> Looking for basic roses (red/yellow/white)! Full grown or seeds.
> 
> I have pansies/hyacinths/tulips.
> Also willing to trade some pink, orange, and/or black tulips for them.



Hi! I can get you some yellow and/or white rose seeds if you have any yellow hyacinths?


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

brewsterlatte said:


> Hi! I can get you some yellow and/or white rose seeds if you have any yellow hyacinths?



Could I get seeds of both colours?
I have some fully-grown yellow hyacinths and seeds! Whichever you prefer.


----------



## brewsterlatte

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> Could I get seeds of both colours?
> I have some fully-grown yellow hyacinths and seeds! Whichever you prefer.



Fully grown would be amazing! How many seeds would you like in exchange for 3-4 fully grown hyacinths?


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

brewsterlatte said:


> Fully grown would be amazing! How many seeds would you like in exchange for 3-4 fully grown hyacinths?



Could I get 5 seeds of both?
I can drop off some bells too if that's too much!


----------



## petaI

i'm looking for a white streetlamp. i can trade a brown streetlamp!

i'm also looking for any cosmos, mums or roses, seeds or not is fine. i can trade some windflowers and/or hyacinths in return


----------



## brewsterlatte

5 of each is fine! Is my town ok so I don't have to be a bff to dig? If so, I'll PM you a dodo code.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

brewsterlatte said:


> 5 of each is fine! Is my town ok so I don't have to be a bff to dig? If so, I'll PM you a dodo code.



Thanks! And yeah, that's perfect.


----------



## moo_nieu

looking for 3 peaches and 3 pears. I can trade equal amounts in apples


----------



## lars708

Looking for sky eggs! Can't get them myself due to the balloon glitch... Can trade with most other materials or with tbt/igb


----------



## Pulpo

*Looking for flowers!*

hi there!

I'm looking for mums, lilies and cosmos. Whichever colours you have. In exchange, I can offer these flowers in my nook's cranny and some orange and pink roses. Thanks!  

- Orange windflower seeds
- red tulip seeds
- red windflower seeds 
- white rose seeds 
- white tulip seeds
- yellow rose seeds


I also have peaches, cherries, apples, orange and pears


----------



## Radda

Looking for 1 venus fly comb and any cherry blossom recipes besides the picnic setup! Can offer bells, flowers, TBT or hybrids!


----------



## Pibbles10

*Items*

Hello I am looking to buy 4 peaches and some stone. Can trade for some iron nuggets or something else if I have it. I also have a tarantula and a few cherries if interested.


----------



## 22lexi

Looking for 3-5 apples and oranges. Can trade oranges, peaches or cherries!


----------



## Sune

hi guys! i'm looking for these flowers in all normal colors, two of each! Even if you dont have them but your nooks does lmk!
hyacinths 
cosmos
lillies
In exchange, I can offer any amount of oranges, or other fruits (up to 9), or I can trade for roses, pansies, windflowers,
I also have an extra sakura picnic set and some sakura petals if you're looking for that instead 
pls PM me if you want to trade!


----------



## Glittermist

hello! 

I'm looking to trade regular colored flowers- fully grown or seeds! either way works. specifically looking for; 
- tulips 
- cosmos
- windflowers
- mums 

I have; 
- hyacinths 
- roses 

lmk if you want to trade! : )


----------



## Majide

I am looking for all colors of the flowers below!
Cosmos
Lilies
Mums

In exchange, I have these flowers I can trade.
Pansies
Tulips
Hyacinths
Windflowers

I would also be willing to trade fruit (I have all of the types) or other materials. Please message me so we can get trading!


----------



## avieators

Glittermist said:


> hello!
> 
> I'm looking to trade regular colored flowers- fully grown or seeds! either way works. specifically looking for;
> - tulips
> - cosmos
> - windflowers
> - mums
> 
> I have;
> - hyacinths
> - roses
> 
> lmk if you want to trade! : )



i can help u out with...all of those except mums, actually! i have been searching for roses since day one and would love some of them in return :> lmk if/when ur up for trade!


----------



## Wickel

I've got a duplicate orange end table DIY recipe! I'm looking to trade it for another recipe  Send me a PM if you're interested!


----------



## equinox

Glittermist said:


> hello!
> 
> I'm looking to trade regular colored flowers- fully grown or seeds! either way works. specifically looking for;
> - tulips
> - cosmos
> - windflowers
> - mums
> 
> I have;
> - hyacinths
> - roses
> 
> lmk if you want to trade! : )



hey! i can give you windflowers and cosmos! i’d love to trade!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Looking for roses seeds. Will trade lily seeds for them or hyacinth. Thanks

All done btw thanks tbt


----------



## Puuhi

LF flowers in regular colours: 

Roses
Lilies
Cosmos
Mums

I can trade:

Tulips (w/y)
Pansies (w/r/y)
Hyacinths (w/r/y)
Windflowers (r/o/w)


----------



## moonolotl

Hi!
I am currently looking for common colours seeds (specifically seeds) of:
Tulips
Cosmos
Mums
Lillies
Roses

I can trade you any common colour seed of the following flowers:
Pansy
Windflower
Hyacinth

Thank you!


----------



## Megan.

Looking to trade a blue drink machine with a pink one and a black snack machine with a white one.


----------



## Limbado

Have:

-Wood
-Softwood
-Hardwood
-Iron Nuggets
-Apples
-Stone

Looking for

-Cherry Blossom Petal
-Star Fragment (Big, regular, zodiac, etc)
-Peaches


----------



## brewsterlatte

Hey friends, I am looking to trade the light blue lighthouse for the brick patterned one! the black one would be okay, too, but really looking for the brick!


----------



## RainyCat

Ft: Cherry blossom clock recipe
Lf: cherry blossom lantern recipe
I'm looking to trade my cherry blossom clock recipe for the cherry blossom lantern recipe in return! Can add nook tickets as well. Could also throw in a cherry blossom pond stone item too.

Edit: now willing to trade a cherry blossom purse recipe for lantern recipe! Message me


----------



## piske

i have an extra bunny day carpet DIY recipe if anyone would like it! please VM me if you want it.


----------



## mimis

hello!!
im looking for the following flowers : 

cosmos
lilies
pansies
i can trade: 

roses (red, yellow, white, orange and pink)
windflowers (red, white, orange, pink)
tulips (red, white, yellow) 
or i can trade the following: 

stack of clay
stack of iron
stack of any of wood
stack of peaches or apples (or both!)


----------



## lumineerin

mimis said:


> hello!!
> im looking for the following flowers :
> 
> cosmos
> lilies
> pansies
> i can trade:
> 
> roses (red, yellow, white, orange and pink)
> windflowers (red, white, orange, pink)
> tulips (red, white, yellow)
> or i can trade the following:
> 
> stack of clay
> stack of iron
> stack of any of wood
> stack of peaches or apples (or both!)


I have a bunch of pansies if you want!


----------



## Froggie85

Looking for whimsical items for my landscaping.  I have 3 different colors of teacup rides.. softserve icecream lights, and candy machine already. Looking for anything unique that might fit in with an Alice and Wonderland vibe.


----------



## Mattfroster

Looking for any mug can make any new blossom item besides the wand as trade


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Hi i have 

Black lilies
Orange lilies
Pink hyacinths
Orange hyacinths
Blue hyacinths

Trading for hybrid roses except orange ones.

Lets trade in 6 pcs.

Thanks PM me


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m looking for fruit and flowers!

I’m looking for:
Peaches
Cherries
Rose
Mum
Hyacinth
Cosmos

I can trade:
Oranges
Apples
Pears
Coconuts
Windflowers
Tulips (I have some pink and black ones!)
Pansies

If you need some crafting supplies like wood, branches, bamboo, iron, clay, etc I would be willing to trade those as well! Thank you!


----------



## baroqueout

Hello! I am looking to trade:

- My white streetlamps for your black.
- My silver park clocks for your black.
- Orange & blue pansies for any blue hybrids or green mums.

I also have loads of oranges, plus basic roses and pansies in my store, with other types (usually tulips!) cycling on occasionally.


----------



## biksoka

*Looking for the starting fruit furniture:*
Orange wall-mounted clock
Orange end table
Peach surprise box

*Have:*
Red/white cosmos seeds
Red/white tulips
Red/white windflowers
Any flowers

*Can craft:*
Outdoor picnic set
Cherry blossom branches
Blossom-viewing lantern
Cherry-blossom petal pile
Apple TV
Apple chair


----------



## Toularose

lumineerin said:


> I have a bunch of pansies if you want!


Hi there I have white red and orange pansies. I am looking for white roses. Let me know if you want to trade /)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



mimis said:


> hello!!
> im looking for the following flowers :
> 
> cosmos
> lilies
> pansies
> i can trade:
> 
> roses (red, yellow, white, orange and pink)
> windflowers (red, white, orange, pink)
> tulips (red, white, yellow)
> or i can trade the following:
> 
> stack of clay
> stack of iron
> stack of any of wood
> stack of peaches or apples (or both!)


Hi there I have red white and orange pancakes and am looking for pink and white roses. Can we trade? I would also love some peaches. I can trade pears if you need 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



Toularose said:


> Hi there I have white red and orange pansies. I am looking for white roses. Let me know if you want to trade /)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020
> 
> 
> Hi there I have red white and orange pancakes and am looking for pink and white roses. Can we trade? I would also love some peaches. I can trade pears if you need


Not pancakes pansies hah

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

Hi I am looking for roses preferably white or pink. 
also looking for any fruit other than what I have which is pears and oranges. 
please let me know if anyone wants to trade


----------



## RainyCat

biksoka said:


> *Looking for the starting fruit furniture:*
> Orange wall-mounted clock
> Orange end table
> Peach surprise box
> 
> *Have:*
> Red/white cosmos seeds
> Red/white tulips
> Red/white windflowers
> Any flowers
> 
> *Can craft:*
> Outdoor picnic set
> Cherry blossom branches
> Blossom-viewing lantern
> Cherry-blossom petal pile
> Apple TV
> Apple chair



i have the peach surprise box would you trade for a blossom lantern? i could provide the materials if needed!


----------



## tinypietro

_for trade_: cherry-blossom trees wall DIY recipe

_looking for_:
one of the following-
cherry blossom wand DIY recipe​cherry blossom pochette DIY recipe​sakura wood flooring DIY recipe​


----------



## Scoot4ever

Looking for a drum set. Willing to buy for whatever its worth plus 5k bells for the trouble. If someone has an eq board or any other music equipment furniture id be down to buy as well. I already have the fx board and rack. Thanks!


----------



## Khrizantema

Hi! I'm looking for a stack of hardwood. I'm willing to trade a stack of softwood in exchange!


----------



## Katie1313

Trading stacks of clay for stacks of stone. Message me if interested.


----------



## AnimeK

Looking to trade color variants!

LF:
- White Park Clock
- Pink Cotton Candy Stall
- Yellow/Blue/Pink Playground Gym
- Pastel Teacup Ride
- Grey Pool
- Pink Springy Ride-On
- White Snack Machine
- Pink Drink Machine
- White Streetlamps
- White Tourist Telescope

FT:
- Green Streetlamps
- Green Drink Machine
- Blue/Pink Public Bench
- Gray Snack Machine
- Dark Brown Springy Ride-On
- Blue Tourist Telescope
- Brown Park Clock
- White Phone Box
- Blue Cotton-Candy Stall
- Blue/Green Playground Gym
- Nook Parabolic Antenna
- White Lighthouse
- Red Monster Statue
- Brown Brick Pool
- Black/White/Red Teacup Ride

I can also trade NMT. Let me know!


----------



## purple_vixen

Khrizantema said:


> Hi! I'm looking for a stack of hardwood. I'm willing to trade a stack of softwood in exchange!



If you still need this, I can trade later today. Drop me a PM 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



lars708 said:


> Looking for sky eggs! Can't get them myself due to the balloon glitch... Can trade with most other materials or with tbt/igb



 Do you still need these, or did the update fix this? 

I have loads. PM me if you need some


----------



## Draco

I have 6 peaches or Orange i would like to trade for Apple's and Pear i also have 2 Orange tulips i would like 2 white roses and 2 red. Also please note this would be my first trade in New herizon's if there is any new things i need to know i have many new leaf trades .


----------



## Mokkipo

Nvm!


----------



## purple_vixen

Draco said:


> I have 6 peaches or Orange i would like to trade for Apple's and Pear



I am about to head to bed, but I can help you with these tomorrow. If you don't get someone to help sooner, drop me a PM.


----------



## Chicken Tender

looking to buy full stacks of clay, iron and stone.
shoot me a pm i can pay igb/tbt/nmt


----------



## Luella

Looking for: x30 Stacks of stone

Will craft any Cherry Blossom Event item. Wand too if you can make it x90 stones. DM me if interested.


----------



## meadowpicnic

Looking for fruit: oranges, pears
Can trade: peaches, cherries, apples

Looking for seeds: red and yellow roses; red, white, yellow tulips; yellow cosomos; red pansies; red windflowers
Can trade seeds: r/w/y hyacinth; r/w/y lily; r/w/y mum
Or otherwise happy to just come over and purchase from your Nook's


----------



## Mr Wumboloni

meadowpicnic said:


> Looking for fruit: oranges, pears
> Can trade: peaches, cherries, apples
> 
> Looking for seeds: red and yellow roses; red, white, yellow tulips; yellow cosomos; red pansies; red windflowers
> Can trade seeds: r/w/y hyacinth; r/w/y lily; r/w/y mum
> Or otherwise happy to just come over and purchase from your Nook's



I'm looking for White Hyacinths, Yellow Lilies and W/R/Y Mums!
I have plenty flowers of all that you're asking for. (Yellow Cosmos I can only spare two as I have 4 total)
I'm willing to part with the flowers as opposed to the seeds so you don't have to grow them but if you want seeds, I'll have to wait until tomorrow for the shop to open. Would you be interested in a trade and/or coming to each other's Nook's shop?
The seeds I recall having are tulips, windflower and roses in the shop but I will have to double check.


----------



## Solis

Looking for pears!
Can trade peaches, cherries, and oranges.

Bonus points if Nook's is open and peaches aren't native, I need to make some quick bells.


----------



## nageki

looking for black cosmos - at least one pair of them

can trade: either a pair of pink cosmos or pink windflowers, nook mile ticket/s (maybe 1x for a pair or 2x for 5), maybe one or two crafted DIY items (not the recipes) from the list below if anyone would like them. open to most anything i'm just desperate for these elusive lil flowers. please PM me!


Spoiler: DIY stuff i can craft



mossy garden rock
apple chair + apple tv
bamboo partition
yellow leaf pile
pile of leaves
leaf campfire
pine bonsai tree
bamboo wall decoration
acorn pochette


----------



## Duu

Hey! Looking for mums and lilies (seeds are okay too!)
I have roses, tulips, hyacinths and windflowers

PM me : )


----------



## Pururiru

I'm looking for as many stones as I can get. Can trade for bamboo/bamboo shoot a or 1k IGB each. Please send me a PM


----------



## greyzski

Looking for flower seeds. Yellow tulips, yellow lilies, red lilies, red cosmos, red mums

I can trade for red, yellow, white roses, hyacinths, or pansies (only 2 of each pansy seeds though)


----------



## Laurelinde

Trading cherry-blossom clock DIY recipe for any cherry-blossom DIY I don't have (I have only the picnic set, the clock, the cherry trees wall, the sakura-wood flooring and wall, the bonsai, and the wand).

Also trading r/y/w mums for r/y/w lilies (or seeds). Thank you!


----------



## Noceden

Looking for stacks of stone, hardwood, wood.
I can offer IGB, Lily Hybrids, Fruits.

Send a PM if interested


----------



## KingLuigi13

Selling 110 bait, lmk


----------



## MrPolarBear

meadowpicnic said:


> Looking for fruit: oranges, pears
> Can trade: peaches, cherries, apples
> 
> Looking for seeds: red and yellow roses; red, white, yellow tulips; yellow cosomos; red pansies; red windflowers
> Can trade seeds: r/w/y hyacinth; r/w/y lily; r/w/y mum
> Or otherwise happy to just come over and purchase from your Nook's



I have red windflowers and yellow cosmos (seeds)  Will trade you 5x of each of those two,  for 10x of your white lilies?  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## purple_vixen

greyzski said:


> Looking for flower seeds. Yellow tulips, yellow lilies, red lilies, red cosmos, red mums
> 
> I can trade for red, yellow, white roses, hyacinths, or pansies (only 2 of each pansy seeds though)



My shop usually has cosmos and mums. If you DM me to remind me tomorrow, I can check stock. How many packs do you need? I'd trade rose seeds, or you could just visit Nook's. Let me know if you need to visit.



Solis said:


> Looking for pears!
> Can trade peaches, cherries, and oranges.
> 
> Bonus points if Nook's is open and peaches aren't native, I need to make some quick bells.



Pears are native on my island. I can give you a stack, and you are welcome to come and visit Nook's. Just PM me for a Dodo code if needed. 



Duu said:


> Hey! Looking for mums and lilies (seeds are okay too!)
> I have roses, tulips, hyacinths and windflowers
> 
> PM me : )



As above, my shop always has mum seeds. PM me if you want to visit. 



meadowpicnic said:


> Looking for fruit: oranges, pears
> Can trade: peaches, cherries, apples
> 
> Looking for seeds: red and yellow roses; red, white, yellow tulips; yellow cosomos; red pansies; red windflowers
> Can trade seeds: r/w/y hyacinth; r/w/y lily; r/w/y mum
> Or otherwise happy to just come over and purchase from your Nook's



I can give you oranges and pears if you still need them. My shop usually has cosmos and windflowers, but they are closed now. If you DM me tomorrow, I can check stock.


----------



## Story

LF: Flower seeds
All colored cosmos 
yellow Pansies
white Windflowers
red roses

can trade:
lilies bags
tulip bags
hyacinth bags


----------



## Jellymonster

LF Cherry Blossom Viewing Lantern DIY Recipe.
Trading: NMT or IGB


----------



## AtlasIndustries

NVM


----------



## Sprinklebun

Looking to trade white & yellow mum seeds and/or white/orange windflower seeds for red/white roses.

If you don’t need flower seeds, I can trade cherries, peaches or pears instead. My peaches and pears are in limited supply though (only 6 of each)

*FULFILLED, TY*


----------



## LinDUNguin

Willing to trade stacks of iron ore, softwood, or clay in exchange for stacks of stone & wood!


----------



## ruby slippers

Looking for cosmos, roses and lilies. I have red & white hyacinths, red & white mums and red & yellow tulips in my shop.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



greyzski said:


> Looking for flower seeds. Yellow tulips, yellow lilies, red lilies, red cosmos, red mums
> 
> I can trade for red, yellow, white roses, hyacinths, or pansies (only 2 of each pansy seeds though)


I have red mums and yellow tulips in my shop. I need roses, all colors


----------



## a pomeranian

Story said:


> LF: Flower seeds
> All colored cosmos
> yellow Pansies
> white Windflowers
> red roses
> 
> can trade:
> lilies bags
> tulip bags
> hyacinth bags



I can trade yellow pansies, white windflowers, and red rose bags for an equal number of each color of lily. I can do at least two colors of cosmos too.


----------



## DrFizzles

LF: Red, white, and yellow roses (seeds or full flowers, don't care).

FT: Orange/white windflower seeds, white/yellow hyacinth seeds, red/yellow tulip seeds, red/yellow/white full tulips, and I have a handful of pink tulips (5 I think).


----------



## LuvDolphin

Looking for 
Public bench- all white
Construction sign- one with resetti
Portable toilet- turquoise
Drink machine- white
Spring horse ride- zebra and white horse
Phonebox- red or yellow/green
Playground gym- multicolored and blue/green
Monster statue- black
Streetlamp- green
Parabolic antenna- nook inc one


I have and can trade 
Construction sign- man one
Lifeguard chair- yellow
Portable toilet- red
Streetlamp- white
Utility pole- with paper on it
Drink machine- red
Public bench- yellow and blue
Snack machine- white
Springy horse ride- black horse
Tourist telescope- green
Park clock- silver
Phone box- yellow
Cotton candy stall- pink
Playground gym- red/yellow
Parabolic antenna- one with red/black words
Solor panel- black
Wind turbine- red tips
Lighthouse- brick
Monster statue- brown
Pool- white tile
Teacup ride- gold/ primary colors

PM me if interested


----------



## Vinathi

Hello! Trading a cutting board DIY for an ironwood dresser DIY


----------



## morifarty

Hey guys, I'm looking to trade for either cherry blossom DIYs or just someone to be able to craft the following cherry blossom items:
Cherry-blossom pochette
Cherry-blossom pond stone
Cherry-blossom flooring
Sakura-wood flooring

I can provide all materials if someone can craft for me! I can also trade Bunny Day items or other raw materials. Message me if you're interested, thank you so much! I'm getting desperate haha


----------



## coffee biscuit

Looking to trade 2 stacks of softwood for 2 stacks of regular wood.
Also looking to trade black tulips or pink roses for orange pansies, black lilies, black roses, or black cosmos.

DM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## LuvDolphin

I am also looking for Rose's, lily's, mums and cosmos. In the 3 basic colors. And oranges, pears, peaches, 

I can trade apples, cherry's, coconuts tulips, hyacinth, wind flowers, pansies.
In the basic colors and I have 2 blue windflowers and hyacinths and 2 orange pansies.


----------



## Beda

Looking to trade my Natural Menu Chalkboard or Red Menu Chalkboard (or both) for the Brown Menu Chalkboard (the one with the coffee cup on it)

I am fine just cataloguing it!


----------



## avieators

looking for: basic lily colors (red, white, yellow)

have: basic colors of all flowers except roses and mums (still growin them), orange cosmos, pink cosmos, can make any cherry blossom item

pm me if u can help!


----------



## Kurisu1701

Hey! I got an extra Cherry-blossoms-trees wall DIY today, and was hoping to find someone with an extra Blossom-viewing lantern DIY to trade!


----------



## LuvDolphin

Story said:


> LF: Flower seeds
> All colored cosmos
> yellow Pansies
> white Windflowers
> red roses
> 
> can trade:
> lilies bags
> tulip bags
> hyacinth bags


I have white wind flower seeds and some yellow pansies ( flower) 

Would you be willing to trade for lily's in the 3 basic colors? I would also be willing to pay if you already have the flowers.


----------



## Story

LuvDolphin said:


> I have white wind flower seeds and some yellow pansies ( flower)
> 
> Would you be willing to trade for lily's in the 3 basic colors? I would also be willing to pay if you already have the flowers.


Yeah I still need windflower seeds. I can give you x10 bags each color of lillies for x30 of the windflower bonus if you have the other colors.


----------



## LuvDolphin

Story said:


> Yeah I still need windflower seeds. I can give you x10 bags each color of lillies for x30 of the windflower bonus if you have the other colors.


Sounds good i have 30 of each color windflower I'm gonna be on for a while tonight and tomorrow so just tell me when your available


----------



## Story

LuvDolphin said:


> Sounds good i have 30 of each color windflower I'm gonna be on for a while tonight and tomorrow so just tell me when your available


Thanks! I’ll let you know when I am ready. ^^


----------



## Bluebonez

Looking for:
Stone eggs
Water Eggs


Will give:
Oranges
Peaches
Apples
Pears


----------



## Mayor Deanna

Looking to trade up to 5 stacks of iron for stacks of stone! DM me if you're interested in trading!


----------



## gabbyheckmann

Akaza said:


> Looking to trade 2 stacks of softwood for 2 stacks of regular wood.
> Also looking to trade black tulips or pink roses for orange pansies, black lilies, black roses, or black cosmos.
> 
> DM me if interested. Thanks!



I can trade you the wood!


----------



## artsea

Hiya! o/

LF 5 White Pansy seeds | FT 5 Red/Yellow/White Rose, Tulip Seeds Thanks!


----------



## Smigdog1979

Hi im looking for a simple wooden fence recipe and some roses and lily seeds to plant dm me.also jm selling a cherry blossom carpet and wallpaper


----------



## Yellowbird

I have a spare Pansy wreath DIY!
Looking for other wreaths DIY. (except fancy lilies)


----------



## Smigdog1979

*luxebabe* said:


> Hi I'm looking for the furniture of the Rattan collection! I have many materials (all), all fruits, and many pieces of the Cute furniture collection. I also have 3-4 palm tree lights! (customizable) Let me know what you'd like!
> 
> I'm accepting all pieces of the set
> Preferably the dark version (black/dark brown)
> TY!
> 
> View attachment 233090


I have a rattan table i dont want

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

Hi all.im looking for a simple fence recipe.im willing to pay bells or with anything else if need be.please dm me


----------



## Shyria

Not sure if it's best to create a thread or post here but I'll do both just in case!

LF red cosmos (I'm willing to buy other colors too if your store has them)

I can offer hyacinths, mums, windflowers or pansies, depending on what's in store today.

DM me if you'd like to trade!


----------



## Blockjames85

Sholee said:


> Trading 9 stacks of whichever wood type for 1 stack of iron.


I’m after regular wood, I’ve got a stack of iron for ya


----------



## Mmblu24242

Hello! I'm looking for 4 stacks of stone, and I'm offering 2 stacks of bamboo and 2 stacks of softwood in return! PM me if interested!


----------



## Chicken Tender

i'm looking to buy stacks of iron, clay & stone pls pm me


----------



## Jadeypop

hello i'm selling all 3 kinds of wood
and i'm also buying stone + clay if anyone has
please pm me ^^


----------



## Aris

Is there a going rate for fish bait? I'm looking to buy a lot of it depending on the price


----------



## JoJoCan

Looking to buy 30 stone  paying IGB!


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic

I have planted apples, oranges and coconuts. My native fruit are cherries. So if I can get at least 5 peach and 5 pear I would be grateful. Even one each to start out. I am able to get posters of main NPC’s as I have their amiibos. Please pm if you can give me the fruit. Note, I don’t time travel so anything I order will take a day.


----------



## PeeBraiin

I’m buying 60 regular wood.
paying IGB


----------



## Elov

Selling a stack of iron, stone, and clay for IGB!


----------



## Britronikz

PeeBraiin said:


> I’m buying 60 regular wood.
> paying IGB





PeeBraiin said:


> I’m buying 60 regular wood.
> paying IGB


You still buying anything? I have a lot of crafting materials


----------



## Jadeypop

looking to buy stone + clay still please!!


----------



## PurpleLutari

idk exactly what to offer but i'm lf a stack of 10 sakura petals! i learned the diy for the picnic set but i'm in the southern hemisphere 3:


----------



## rianne

PurpleLutari said:


> idk exactly what to offer but i'm lf a stack of 10 sakura petals! i learned the diy for the picnic set but i'm in the southern hemisphere 3:


I have a bunch for 50k a stack. ; u ;


----------



## Capablanca

Elov said:


> Selling a stack of iron, stone, and clay for IGB!



id like to buy the iron and stone pm me a price and dodo code


----------



## gallows

I'm hunting for some fish bait


----------



## Ruthberry

Looking for 3x red cosmos! I have lots of clothes, but can trade for money or other flowers, I have hyacinths, roses and Lily’s. I also have cherries peaches pears apples and oranges. Thanks!

(sorted now cheers!)


----------



## petaI

looking for: red lilies
can trade: red windflowers


----------



## Radda

Looking for blue roses, purple roses, purple windflowers or cosmos of any kind!

Have all the other colors of roses, hyacinths and cosmos!


----------



## thedeepestdaydream

Looking for Cherry-blossom petals! Willing to pay 50k IGB per bundle of 10!


----------



## morgan0804

thedeepestdaydream said:


> Looking for Cherry-blossom petals! Willing to pay 50k IGB per bundle of 10!


I have six bundles I can sell you!


----------



## verhouette

ladyphantomofmusic said:


> I have planted apples, oranges and coconuts. My native fruit are cherries. So if I can get at least 5 peach and 5 pear I would be grateful. Even one each to start out. I am able to get posters of main NPC’s as I have their amiibos. Please pm if you can give me the fruit. Note, I don’t time travel so anything I order will take a day.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Buying these materials!!

Materials I am looking for:
Stone Eggs
Water Eggs
Leaf Eggs
Sky Eggs
Earth Eggs
Iron (Looking for 3 more stacks)
Wood (5 Stacks)
Cherry Blossom petals


----------



## Pyperoobay

Looking for mums, especially green ones (literally just two would be great.  

Also looking for tulips, windflowers and roses and a plain wooden shop sign!


----------



## thedeepestdaydream

morgan0804 said:


> I have six bundles I can sell you!


I PM'd you!


----------



## froggerDood

Hi! im looking for a green frog cap, i have a white bunny cap to trade. (I dont know if there is a blue frog cap, but if there is and you have one, i would apreciate it too!)


----------



## Britronikz

Jadeypop said:


> looking to buy stone + clay still please!!


 I have 7 stacks of stone and 3 stacks clay

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



JoJoCan said:


> Looking to buy 30 stone  paying IGB!


I have 6 stacks how much you buying for just 1?


----------



## Bluebonez

Looking for bamboo shoots!

Will trade with:
Peaches, Apples, Oranges, Pears, Coconuts, and Cherries
or
A cherry blossom 1 cherry blossom item:
(I have The wand, Petal pile, Bonsai, Lantern, Picnic set, Pochette, Sakura-wood flooring, Cherry blossom flooring)


----------



## gudetamae

Looking for stacks of cherry blossom petals! Paying in bells.


----------



## TastyBells

Buying Gold Ore - 30 iron for 1 gold, 1 nook mile ticket for 2 gold, or 100k bells for 1 gold.

Also 20 cherry blossom petals for 1 gold. 30 stone for 1 gold. 60 clay for 1 gold. 90 of any wood for 1 gold.


----------



## nageki

TastyBells said:


> Buying Gold Ore - 30 iron for 1 gold, 1 nook mile ticket for 2 gold, or 100k bells for 1 gold.
> 
> Also 20 cherry blossom petals for 1 gold. 30 stone for 1 gold. 60 clay for 1 gold. 90 of any wood for 1 gold.


i have up to 6 gold ore i could sell you for IGB! pm me if you'd be interested

edit: if you don't get back to me by tomorrow then i will be selling them to another user who has contacted me

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

looking to trade some nook mile items for their colour variants! right now i'd only like to trade items for their equivalents, thanks (e.g. drink machine for drink machine)

LF: springy ride-on x1 (either red, brown, pink, zebra), drink machine x1 (red), portable toilet x1 (green, aqua, or blue)

FT: yellow springy ride-on, black drink machine, red portable toilet


----------



## milktea

LF:
- lace up dress (in pink, blue, and purple)
- cherry blossom diy recipes: lantern, pochette 
- any cute furniture items
- crescent moon chair 

can trade in bells, just name your price i also have all fruits. anything else just ask i might have it c: 
i can also craft cherry blossom wands if anyone needs! just give me the materials  or depending on the trade i can provide the materials myself


----------



## rentukka

Looking for cosmos seeds/plants, have windflowers and tulips.
Please LMS to get my attention


----------



## rianne

milktea said:


> LF:
> - lace up dress (in pink, blue, and purple)
> - cherry blossom diy recipes: lantern, pochette
> - any cute furniture items
> - crescent moon chair
> 
> can trade in bells, just name your price i also have all fruits. anything else just ask i might have it c:
> i can also craft cherry blossom wands if anyone needs! just give me the materials  or depending on the trade i can provide the materials myself


My Able Sisters has the lace up dress in stock if you are available to come and buy them at my island.  PM me.


----------



## melco

Hello, I am just seeking Cherry-Blossom Petal Pile (item, not recipe)
In exchange I can craft any of the following -
Sakura-wood flooring
Cherry-blossom flooring
Blossom-viewing lantern
Outdoor picnic set
Cherry-blossom branches
Cherry-blossom pond stone

Thanks dearly...

Got them, thank you locker !


----------



## locker

Looking for the zen fence (the stone  one with shingles on top) I’ll trade a nook miles ticket for the zen fence blueprint.


----------



## alpacalypse

buying full stacks of stone for 30k bells each—please dm me if you're interested


----------



## Saylor

locker said:


> Looking for the zen fence (the stone  one with shingles on top) I’ll trade a nook miles ticket for the zen fence blueprint.


I can give you one if you still need it!

Also I'm looking for apples and pears if anyone has extra, and I can give any of the other fruits.


----------



## elfin

good for now, thanks!


----------



## kaitiekins141

froggerDood said:


> Hi! im looking for a green frog cap, i have a white bunny cap to trade. (I dont know if there is a blue frog cap, but if there is and you have one, i would apreciate it too!)



if you haven't found the green frog cap, I have one to trade!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



gallows said:


> I'm hunting for some fish bait


i have 200 fish bait if you are still looking. pm me if you are interested!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



elfin said:


> I'm looking for the following flower plants/seeds:
> red, white, and yellow mums
> red, white, and yellow lilies
> yellow cosmos
> white roses
> 
> I can offer any of the fruits, and the following hybrid flowers:
> pink, orange, and blue hyacinths
> blue and pink windflowers


 I can give you 7 red lily seeds, 10 white lily seeds, and 2 white rose seeds for some windflowers and/or blue hyacinths


----------



## elfin

kaitiekins141 said:


> if you haven't found the green frog cap, I have one to trade!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020
> 
> 
> i have 200 fish bait if you are still looking. pm me if you are interested!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020
> 
> 
> I can give you 7 red lily seeds, 10 white lily seeds, and 2 white rose seeds for some windflowers and/or blue hyacinths


Sorry, I didn't get my post updated quick enough. I'm good on lilies, and out of the windflower and hyacinths.  Sorry!


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

i just desperately need three red cosmos, i can offer yellow roses or bamboo


----------



## -Zora-

Hello!
Lf:
Mom's plushie

I can trade:
Bells or Nook mile tickets


----------



## Luciaaaa

-Zora- said:


> Hello!
> Lf:
> Springy ride on- zebra, white, and light brown.
> Cotton candy machine- pink
> 
> I can trade:
> Springy ride on- pink or dark brown
> Cotton candy machine- blue or black
> Or a nmt or other nook miles furniture you may be looking for. Thanks


 
I could do a zebra springy for your pink springy?


----------



## Erinnicole

Looking for a stack or two of wood! Offering NMT or two stacks of hardwood


----------



## raspbunnie

i'm looking for any three alternate flower seeds to the ones i have, preferably each colour in your nookling shop in groups of 5 !
i have tulips, windflowers, and pansies available to trade back  also I have all the fruit to trade if interested or bells ! 
tulips - red and yellow in shop , some white around my island
windflowers - red and white in shop , some orange are around my island
pansies - white and yellow in shop


----------



## Restin

Hi! I’m looking for a few items for trade/purchase.
Wants - Ironwood table, arcade games (combat, fighting 

In trade I can offer a few items such as:
Palm Tree Lamp
Shell items
Most DIY cherry blossom items 
Jungle wall
Peach hat 
Pear dress
Amp
Basketball hoop
Cute chair/wardrobe 
Diner counter/table 

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Aris

Buying all fish bait. Pm me


----------



## Xela

buying all types of wood! Can offer IGB or NMT for bulk. PM me!


----------



## johnstar

Selling the following:
Bamboo Pieces x 60 (3NMT for 30)
Softwood x 60 (1NMT for 30)
Wood x 60 (1NMT for 30)
Young Bamboo x 30 (2NMT for 30)
Clay x 120 (1NMT for 30)
Iron Nuggets x 300 (1NMT for 30)
Stone x90 (1NMT for 30)
Wasp Nests x 15 (1NMT for 5)
Star Fragments x 20 (2NMT for 5)
Large Star Fragments x 4 (1NMT for 1)
Giant Clams x 12 (1NMT for 4)
Weeds x99 (2NMT for 99)
Gold Nuggets x10 (1NMT for 1)

PM me! Can negotiate IGB prices also.


----------



## Draco

I have a gold nugget i would like to trade for 10 roses.


----------



## Sheanor

Looking for:

Stacks of Wood

For trade:

Stacks of Clay
Stacks of Sticks
Stacks of Softwood
Stacks of Hardwood
Stacks of Wasp nests
Trading 1:1


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Buying wood. 40k per stack ty


----------



## CowKing

Aris said:


> Buying all fish bait. Pm me


If you're still interested, I have a shop where I hunt fish bait for people!

~

Looking to trade my Star Frags for your NMT! PM me!


----------



## Ruthberry

Looking for the ‘tiny library’ either the recipe or someone who can just make me a couple. Can trade for money, materials or fruit. Just let me know. Thanks!


----------



## AutomationAir

-Zora- said:


> Hello!
> Lf:
> Popcorn machine- blue or regular
> 
> I can trade:
> Popcorn machine- pink



My popcorn machine is red - not sure if that's what you're after? If so I'll trade


----------



## niko2

I'm looking for sakura petals!


----------



## Siobhan / McGuffin

PeeBraiin said:


> Buying these materials!!
> 
> Materials I am looking for:
> Stone Eggs
> Water Eggs
> Leaf Eggs
> Sky Eggs
> Earth Eggs
> Iron (Looking for 3 more stacks)
> Wood (5 Stacks)
> Cherry Blossom petals



Are you still in need of eggs? I have a lot of extras.


----------



## 1kiki09

niko2 said:


> I'm looking for sakura petals!


How many do you need?


----------



## -Zora-

AutomationAir said:


> My popcorn machine is red - not sure if that's what you're after? If so I'll trade



Yes, that is the one I am looking for


----------



## niko2

1kiki09 said:


> How many do you need?


I will buy any amount if it's a reasonable price haha how many you want to sell? I can pay 10k for a 10 petals stack


----------



## loochan

does anyone have cosmos seeds i can buy at nooks ? looking primarily for red and white


----------



## Carnaval

test

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



PeeBraiin said:


> Buying these materials!!
> 
> Materials I am looking for:
> Stone Eggs
> Water Eggs
> Leaf Eggs
> Sky Eggs
> Earth Eggs
> Iron (Looking for 3 more stacks)
> Wood (5 Stacks)
> Cherry Blossom petals



I have most of the eggs. About a stack or 2 of each. except sky eggs. I have tons of stacks of those.
I would be interested in NMT if possible


----------



## Chibiusa

Trading the white ballet slippers for the pink color. PM me if you're willing to trade.


----------



## Siobhan / McGuffin

I'm looking for a couple of nook miles items. I can trade anything of equal value from the list of my items.

LOOKING FOR 
Springy ride-on: Yellow 
Phone box: Blue 


HAVE FOR TRADE
Construction sign: White without Resetti
Lifeguard chair: Yellow
Portable toilet: Pink 
Streetlamp: Black
Utility pole: plain
Drink machine: Pink
Public bench: Green
Snack machine: Orange 
Springy ride-on: White 
Tourist telescope: Green
Park Clock: White 
Phone box: Red
Cotton candy stall: Black
Playground gym: Red and yellow 
Parabolic antenna:  Plain
Solar panel: Blue
Wind turbine: Blue tips
Lighthouse: Yellow 
Monster statue: Blue
Pool: Grey
Teacup ride: Pastel


----------



## unravel

LF: Gold nugget
I cud pay bells or NMT


----------



## Sammr

Looking to trade 3 stacks of hardwood and 2 stacks of softwood for 5 stacks of regular wood!

Or IGB!


----------



## Diegoboy

Ruthberry said:


> Looking for the ‘tiny library’ either the recipe or someone who can just make me a couple. Can trade for money, materials or fruit. Just let me know. Thanks!


I have one and can make more for you

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



LuvDolphin said:


> Looking for
> Public bench- all white
> Construction sign- one with resetti
> Portable toilet- turquoise
> Drink machine- white
> Spring horse ride- zebra and white horse
> Phonebox- red or yellow/green
> Playground gym- multicolored and blue/green
> Monster statue- black
> Streetlamp- green
> Parabolic antenna- nook inc one
> 
> 
> I have and can trade
> Construction sign- man one
> Lifeguard chair- yellow
> Portable toilet- red
> Streetlamp- white
> Utility pole- with paper on it
> Drink machine- red
> Public bench- yellow and blue
> Snack machine- white
> Springy horse ride- black horse
> Tourist telescope- green
> Park clock- silver
> Phone box- yellow
> Cotton candy stall- pink
> Playground gym- red/yellow
> Parabolic antenna- one with red/black words
> Solor panel- black
> Wind turbine- red tips
> Lighthouse- brick
> Monster statue- brown
> Pool- white tile
> Teacup ride- gold/ primary colors
> 
> PM me if interested




I have the:
Construction sign 
Playground gym blue/green
Spring horse ride white


----------



## lalisa

Does anyone have 200 Sakura petals they can spare? I’ll pay 2 NMT for it I’m desperate since I used all my materials


----------



## Diegoboy

lalisa said:


> Does anyone have 200 Sakura petals they can spare? I’ll pay 2 NMT for it I’m desperate since I used all my materials


If that's the cherry blossom petals, I have only 17 total, but you can have them all


----------



## Savato

LF: gold nuggets & rusted parts
FT: Bells


----------



## Saga

loochan said:


> does anyone have cosmos seeds i can buy at nooks ? looking primarily for red and white



I have all colors of cosmos in my store right now. Otherwise, if you can't come get them tonight, I'd be happy to buy some bags for you and hold onto them!

Do you happen to have mums or lilies? I was just wondering if maybe I could buy some of those from your shop in exchange (only if you happen to have them - otherwise no worries).


----------



## Diegoboy

Savato said:


> LF: gold nuggets & rusted parts
> FT: Bells


I have some of both

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Saga said:


> I have all colors of cosmos in my store right now. Otherwise, if you can't come get them tonight, I'd be happy to buy some bags for you and hold onto them!
> 
> Do you happen to have mums or lilies? I was just wondering if maybe I could buy some of those from your shop in exchange (only if you happen to have them - otherwise no worries).


I'd like some cosmos, I have none.
I have only one red mum that somehow made another by itself. [Rosie gave it to me] 
No lillies either


----------



## Absentia

LF: 
2 petal stacks 
1 hardwood stack 
PM prices please


----------



## Savato

Diegoboy said:


> I have some of both


how much each?


----------



## Diegoboy

Savato said:


> how much each?


...wait.
I thought you wanted the 17 petals. Haha
I have 5 rusted parts and 12 gold nuggets


----------



## kaitiekins141

looking to trade white lily seeds for yellow roses or white mums


----------



## Diegoboy

kaitiekins141 said:


> looking to trade white lily seeds for yellow roses or white mums



I have Rose seeds in my shop


----------



## LUKEtheVILLAGER

Ouroboros said:


> Hello! I have a simple request to get my hands on some Cyber shades, preferably in black.
> Let me know if there’s anything you’re looking for in particular. Thanks!


I have cyber shaded if you’re still looking. I am in need of sky eggs


----------



## Absentia

Selling:

Softwood x1 stack
Tree Branch x5 stacks
Clay x3 stacks
Stones x2 stacks
Wasp Nest x1 stack


----------



## niko2

Absentia said:


> Selling:
> 
> Softwood x1 stack
> Tree Branch x5 stacks
> Clay x3 stacks
> Stones x2 stacks
> Wasp Nest x1 stack
> Cherry Blossom Petals x3 stacks (1k per blossom set price)


I am interested in buying the three stacks of petals.
Also..

I'm looking for fishing bait!


----------



## Absentia

niko2 said:


> I am interested in buying the three stacks of petals.
> Also..
> 
> I'm looking for fishing bait!



Just sold the petals :< and I have no bait, sorry!


----------



## serena186

I am interested in trading for:
- rose seeds (any color; amount unspecified)
- hyacinth seeds (any color; amount unspecified)
- lily seeds (any color; amount unspecified)
- cosmos seeds (any color; amount unspecified)

I have to trade:
- x2 stacks of (99) weeds
- x2 stacks of (10) fish bait
- x2 stacks of (10) bamboo pieces
- x2 stacks of (30) every wood including tree branches
- x2 stacks of (30) iron
- x2 stacks of (10) cherry-blossom petals


PM if interested. Thank you for your help and your time.


----------



## Absentia

serena186 said:


> I am interested in trading for:
> - 1 stack of (10) apples and/or oranges.
> - rose seeds (any color; amount unspecified)
> - hyacinth seeds (any color; amount unspecified)
> - lily seeds (any color; amount unspecified)
> - cosmos seeds (any color; amount unspecified)
> 
> I have to trade:
> - x2 stacks of (99) weeds
> - x2 stacks of (10) fish bait
> - x2 stacks of (10) bamboo pieces
> - x2 stacks of (30) every wood including tree branches
> - x2 stacks of (30) iron
> - x1 stack of (10) star fragments (Must have both apples and oranges)
> - x2 stacks of (10) cherry-blossom petals
> 
> 
> The fruit is my priority, but I will trade for any of the others till I reach my goal. Thank you for your help and your time.




I have apples and oranges! How many star frags for them?


----------



## serena186

Absentia said:


> I have apples and oranges! How many star frags for them?



I'm not sure what the market price is for them. Is it fair to get a stack of each fruit for a stack of star frags?


----------



## Square Min

Selling:
Bamboo pieces 2 stacks x 30 (1NMT per stack)
Young spring bamboo 2 stacks x 30 (1NMT per stack)
Cherry blossom petals 3 stacks x 10 (1NMT per stack)
Star fragments 2 stacks x 10 (7NMT per stack)
Aries fragments x 2 (2NMT each)
Rusted parts x 3 (2NMT each)

Pm if interested


----------



## Absentia

Softwood x1 stack
Tree Branch x5 stacks
Wasp Nest x1 stack
Small star fragment x1 stack


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

in desperate need of stone! will pay 30k for a stack


----------



## Pyperoobay

I‘m looking for water eggs! 

I’m looking for around 30 if possible… I know that’s a lot but I literally only find fish! 

Can trade materials, fruits (my native or orange) or willing to pay bells.

*Edit: found! *


----------



## Absentia

Softwood x1 stack
Tree Branch x5 stacks
Bamboo pieces x12
Young spring bamboo x9
Wasp Nest x1 stack
Small star fragment x1 stack
Book x4
Magazine x4


----------



## Jellymonster

Looking to buy the following crafting materials:

Gold Nugget x 2: 1 NMT or 150k IGB
Star Fragments x 4: 1 NMT or 150k IGB
Large Star Fragment x 2: 1 NMT or 150k IGB
Aries Fragment x 2: 1 NMT or 150k IGB
Fish Bait x 20: 1 NMT or 150k IGB


----------



## CrystalJade

I'm looking to trade for bamboo pieces (NOT the young fresh)- I need 90 

Willing to trade for 10 star fragments and 1 aries fragment, PM me if interested


----------



## CrystalJade

Edit: found


----------



## douten

Have roses seed bags, looking for lillies


----------



## Sunsena

Looking to trade seeds! I have hyacinths, windflowers, tulips and pansies, and am looking for lilies, mums, roses and cosmos. I can also offer a couple blue and pink windflowers, as well as some NMTs as well if necessary.


----------



## Holysub

Sunsena said:


> Looking to trade seeds! I have hyacinths, windflowers, tulips and pansies, and am looking for lilies, mums, roses and cosmos. I can also offer a couple blue and pink windflowers, as well as some NMTs as well if necessary.


I can offer cosmos for tulips


----------



## kaitiekins141

looking for white mum seeds! i can trade tulips, windflowers & maybe pansies


----------



## Saga

Looking for red lily seeds.

I can trade cosmos seeds, windflower seeds, pansy seeds, or breeding pairs of basic color tulips. I also have breeding pairs of pink cosmos, orange cosmos, pink windflowers, and blue windflowers.

Also happy to trade star fragments!


----------



## Kurisu1701

I’m looking to trade for Stone Stacks!

I’ve got:
6 - Iron (30x)
4 - Clay (30x)
2 - Bamboo (30x)

_edited to update available items_!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Buying
Bamboo basket dyi
Cherry blossom petals
Gold nuggets
Large star fragments
Sky eggs
Water eggs
Earth eggs

Send me a message thabjs


----------



## Absentia

Materials I can trade/Have:

Softwood x1 stack
Tree Branch x5 stacks
Bamboo pieces x12
Young spring bamboo x9
Wasp Nest x17
Book x4
Magazine x4
Manila clam x2


----------



## dburelax

Looking for 3 stacks of wood.

Please PM me


----------



## ririsoup

Looking to buy stacks of all wood and iron! Please send me a pm & name your price

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



serena186 said:


> I am interested in trading for:
> - rose seeds (any color; amount unspecified)
> - hyacinth seeds (any color; amount unspecified)
> - lily seeds (any color; amount unspecified)
> - cosmos seeds (any color; amount unspecified)
> 
> I have to trade:
> - x2 stacks of (99) weeds
> - x2 stacks of (10) fish bait
> - x2 stacks of (10) bamboo pieces
> - x2 stacks of (30) every wood including tree branches
> - x2 stacks of (30) iron
> - x2 stacks of (10) cherry-blossom petals
> 
> 
> PM if interested. Thank you for your help and your time.


Do you still have those wood stacks ?


----------



## Absentia

nvm edited my post see above


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Now buying chery blossom petals
Water eggs
Gold nugget
Large star fragments

Thanks


----------



## Airie

Interested in:
-Mum seeds/flowers (Any)


Willing to trade:
-Apples (1 stack)
-Peaches (1 stack)
-Pears (1 stack)
-Cherry Blossom Petals (5 stacks)
-NMT (3)
-Gold Nuggets (3)
-Fossils:
            -Ammonite
            -Ankylo Skull
            -Dimetrodon Torso
            -Spino Torso

PM if interested


----------



## Diegoboy

Airie said:


> Interested in:
> -Oranges
> -Cherries
> -Rose seeds (Any)
> -Mum seeds (Any)
> -Windflower seeds (White)
> 
> Willing to trade:
> -Apples (1 stack)
> -Peaches (1 stack)
> -Pears (1 stack)
> -Cherry Blossom Petals (5 stacks)
> -NMT (3)
> -Gold Nuggets (3)
> -Fossils:
> -Ammonite
> -Ankylo Skull
> -Dimetrodon Torso
> -Spino Torso
> 
> PM if interested


PM sent


----------



## Absentia

Airie said:


> Interested in:
> -Oranges
> -Cherries
> -Rose seeds (Any)
> -Mum seeds (Any)
> -Windflower seeds (White)
> 
> Willing to trade:
> -Apples (1 stack)
> -Peaches (1 stack)
> -Pears (1 stack)
> -Cherry Blossom Petals (5 stacks)
> -NMT (3)
> -Gold Nuggets (3)
> -Fossils:
> -Ammonite
> -Ankylo Skull
> -Dimetrodon Torso
> -Spino Torso
> 
> PM if interested



I have a stack of oranges and cherries, can give 20 windflower seeds too

Interested in petals or NMT


----------



## Ehawee

Hello here =) 

*I am looking for* 
- a stack of oranges 

*I can trade or buy your item for*
- bells 
- wood (of any kind) 
- stone
- iron nugget
- clay 
- any other fruit (I have peaches, pears, apples, coconut and my base fruit was cherries) 

Thanks you =) Feel free to PM me if you are interested =D


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Buying
Water eggs
Cherry blossom petals
Large star fragment
Gold nuggets 
Shells of any kind


----------



## trypaphobian

Looking for Rose and/or Lily seeds, all colors. I prefer to just visit you and buy them from your Nook's Cranny myself. Willing to pay you an entrance fee too.

If you'd like, we can also have a trade. I have stacks of all 5 fruits, and in my Nook's Cranny right now are Red/White Mums, Red/Yellow Pansies, and Yellow/White Hyacinths. Willing to trade any of those, plus the other colors when they appear in Nook's Cranny.

PM me if interested. I'll be playing for most of today.


----------



## Double g

Buying 
-Iron nuggets 
-Gold nuggets


----------



## Viorica212

Looking for Lily seeds any color or White Cosmo seeds

Can trade for:
Orange windflower seeds x3
White/Yellow pansy seeds x2
White/Yellow mums seeds x5
White/Yellow tulips seeds x5


----------



## witchywoman

returnofsaturn said:


> View attachment 233034
> Looking for this party garland! I have a red layered tank dress to trade. It's what Blaire is wearing here: View attachment 233036


I have party garland.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



funckydb said:


> Hi!
> I am looking for apples and cherries that I can trade with any other fruit.
> 
> I am also looking for Mums, Roses and Cosmos.
> I can trade them with any other flower type or even some hybrids I have (pink and orange hyacinths, pink and orange lilies, pink windflower, blue pansy, black tulip)


I have pink roses. I would like to trade for pink lillies.


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic

Hey, does anyone have the bunny day bed diy. Only one I don’t have, I missed getting it.


----------



## yukimin

LF: Stacks of water eggs. Can pay in bells or NMTs. Message me!


----------



## Poogle1093

Hi!  I am looking for clay, iron nuggets, star fragments and large star fragments.  Let me know what you would like in exchange, either on here or in a pm!


----------



## Absentia

Materials:

Softwood x1 stack
Tree Branch x stacks
Bamboo pieces x43
Young spring bamboo x9
Wasp Nest x19
Book x17
Magazine x4


----------



## megumi25

i need 10 or 5 star fragments. i'm willing to trade 67,000 bells


----------



## Sunsena

Looking for rose, cosmo, mum and lily seeds, have tulip, windflower, pansy and hyacinth seeds, NMTs and bells to offer. PM me please~


----------



## DSHigsby

I'm looking for Lilly's and roses. 10 each of any color I can trade rare colors of mums and cosmos

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



megumi25 said:


> i need 10 or 5 star fragments. i'm willing to trade 67,000 bells


I can send over 5 for said amount


----------



## Absentia

Materials:

Softwood x1 stack
Tree Branch x stacks
Bamboo pieces x43
Young spring bamboo x9
Wasp Nest x19
Book x17
Magazine x4


----------



## megumi25

DSHigsby said:


> I'm looking for Lilly's and roses. 10 each of any color I can trade rare colors of mums and cosmos
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020
> 
> 
> I can send over 5 for said amount


ok how to do i send over the bells?


----------



## DSHigsby

By going to your town or coming to mine. Which ever is easiest for you


----------



## megumi25

DSHigsby said:


> By going to your town or coming to mine. Which ever is easiest for you


you come over to my town?  how would i invite you?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



DSHigsby said:


> By going to your town or coming to mine. Which ever is easiest for you


you come over to my town. how do i invite you?


----------



## DSHigsby

Well you go to your airport and talk to the dodo to invite people in online and then make a code for others to use to go to your island.


----------



## megumi25

DSHigsby said:


> Well you go to your airport and talk to the dodo to invite people in online and then make a code for others to use to go to your island.


 i've made the code: 4RTK1


----------



## effluo

I’m looking for rose and mum seeds.

My Nook’s sells cosmos, tulips and windflowers.

Hoping for a straight trade and or to buy from a shop.
Message me if you can help! Thank you!


----------



## Snowesque

Hey all; here's some fishing tourney items I'm looking to trade. Looking to do 1:1 but can sweeten it up if you've multiples.
I'd greatly prefer to trade in your town as I'm out of space currently; hope that's alright!

*I have:*

fish pochette 6x
fish print tee
fish rug 2x
fish umbrella 3x
fish wand 6x
fish-drying rack
fresh cooler 5x
marine pop wall 2x
tackle bag 5x

*I want:*

anchor statue 2x
fish doorplate 6x
fish print 3x

Thanks for your interest! ❤


----------



## Diegoboy

*Looking for: *
8 summer shells

Will trade NMT or whatever else I have that you need.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Absentia said:


> Materials:
> 
> Softwood x1 stack
> Tree Branch x stacks
> Bamboo pieces x43
> Young spring bamboo x9
> Wasp Nest x19
> Book x17
> Magazine x4



Are you looking for these? or listing what you have?
If you're looking for them,
I have the
_Softwood (30)
Branches (?) I have over 9 stacks
Bamboo (43)
Young bamboo (9)
Wasp nest (19)_
(In the qty you seek)


----------



## Absentia

Diegoboy said:


> *Looking for: *
> 8 summer shells
> 
> Will trade NMT or whatever else I have that you need.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Are you looking for these? or listing what you have?
> If you're looking for them,
> I have the
> _Softwood (30)
> Branches (?) I have over 9 stacks
> Bamboo (43)
> Young bamboo (9)
> Wasp nest (19)_
> (In the qty you seek)



selling, but thank you!


----------



## twilightmercy

Absentia said:


> Materials:
> 
> Softwood x1 stack
> Tree Branch x stacks
> Bamboo pieces x43
> Young spring bamboo x9
> Wasp Nest x19
> Book x17
> Magazine x4


Do u still have the younge spring bamboo?


----------



## Absentia

twilightmercy said:


> Do u still have the younge spring bamboo?


Nope, sold it :<


----------



## Roberta_F

Mattfroster said:


> Lf peach chair
> Can make any of the apple furniture or I can give you any fruit


I have a peach chair if your willing to trade

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



TortimerCrossing said:


> Looking for all peach furniture besides rug, PM me!
> Have select orange furniture, and can offer any craftable I have.


Hi there, I have peach furniture if you’re willing to trade


----------



## Gaby

Got what I needed thanks to everyone!


----------



## lucyhannahg

Hiya! i’m looking for stacks of clay! i have all of the other materials to swap! (except gold nuggets or iron nuggets) thank you! or i am willing to pay 50k for a stack? x


----------



## PapaRock69

Looking for couple stacks of Stones.  Watcha got.. How much.?


----------



## Erinnicole

buying 3 stacks of regular wood and 2 stacks of stone for 1 NMT each.  Please dm me if interested in trading!


----------



## Draco

I can do that if you want


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

Looking for gothic headdress, lacey rug, and regular mums. Can trade pink/purple tulips, IGB, or a NMT for all the items! Let me know


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for yellow hyacinths and white windflowers. I can get mums rose and cosmos of all base colours. Pm me if interested


----------



## kaitiekins141

cherrygirl said:


> Looking for yellow hyacinths and white windflowers. I can get mums rose and cosmos of all base colours. Pm me if interested



I can trade 2 white windflower seeds and 5 yellow hyacinth seeds for white mums?


----------



## talisheo

HarmoniousMelody said:


> Looking for gothic headdress, lacey rug, and regular mums. Can trade pink/purple tulips, IGB, or a NMT for all the items! Let me know


I have all the Gothic headdresses.  Pm me


----------



## uwuzumakii

Looking for all normal colors of cosmos, tulips, and chrysanthemums. Can trade for pansies, windflowers, hyacinths, roses, lilies or other items. PM for faster response.


----------



## Absentia

Selling

Cardboard box x7 
3 star frags
1 lrg star frag


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Buying stacks of wood

Can trade stacks of stone, soft wood, hard wood


----------



## Absentia

Selling fruits and star frags


----------



## randomforeignguy

Absentia said:


> Selling
> 
> Cardboard box x7
> 3 star frags
> 1 lrg star frag



Ill buy if ur still selling

LOOKING FOR
Gold nugget and large star frag
Offer nmt and bells


----------



## Absentia

randomforeignguy said:


> Ill buy if ur still selling
> 
> LOOKING FOR
> Gold nugget and large star frag
> Offer nmt and bells


Yep am selling, I don;t have gold but I have 1 large frag


----------



## randomforeignguy

Would u accept 1 nmt for frag idk what the going rate is. Or 150k bell?


----------



## Absentia

randomforeignguy said:


> Would u accept 1 nmt for frag idk what the going rate is. Or 150k bell?


I can take bells! send me a PM


----------



## Pyperoobay

Looking for a stack of normal wood! 

Can trade bells or materials


----------



## simple0

Trip_Away said:


> Im buying 20 iron nuggets.


How much for?


----------



## pend

cross posting from the thread i made : 
for trade:
Orange end table
Ironwood Dresser
Golden candlestick
Junglewall (x2)
Floral swag
Iron-and-stone fence
Bunny day festive balloons
aroma pot
cutting board
bonfire
cherry-blossom-petal pile
sakura-wood flooring


DIYS im looking for
garden bench
iron garden bench
wild log bench
birdbath
birdcage
water pump
shell wreath

list of furniture




__





						penslist by ghostsense | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View penslist, a list by ghostsense containing 36 items




					villagerdb.com
				




box corner sofa in pink specifically


make an offer !


----------



## Pyperoobay

pend said:


> cross posting from the thread i made :
> for trade:
> Orange end table
> Ironwood Dresser
> Golden candlestick
> Junglewall (x2)
> Floral swag
> Iron-and-stone fence
> Bunny day festive balloons
> aroma pot
> cutting board
> bonfire
> cherry-blossom-petal pile
> sakura-wood flooring
> 
> 
> DIYS im looking for
> garden bench
> iron garden bench
> wild log bench
> birdbath
> birdcage
> water pump
> shell wreath
> 
> list of furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penslist by ghostsense | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
> 
> 
> View penslist, a list by ghostsense containing 36 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagerdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box corner sofa in pink specifically
> 
> 
> make an offer !




I have the pink box corner sofa and the middle piece  I also have it in white but not the middle portion for it.

I’d love the Sakura flooring and/or the shell wreath!


----------



## Rasumii

I’ve got an extra golden rose crown DIY that I don’t know what to do with, I figure it’s worth a fair amount? Though I really have no idea. And I don’t even know what I’m looking for honestly, I was posting here to see if anyone would offer anything interesting.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Was wondering if someone wanted to trade 2 stacks of clay for a stack of dark wood and a stack of regular wood 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Rasumii said:


> I’ve got an extra golden rose crown DIY that I don’t know what to do with, I figure it’s worth a fair amount? Though I really have no idea. And I don’t even know what I’m looking for honestly, I was posting here to see if anyone would offer anything interesting.


I would be interested! What are you looking for? NMT? bells? Items?


----------



## Erinnicole

Looking for stacks of iron and wood. Maybe one or two stacks of soft/hard wood as well. I can pay you in NMT, a few spare DIYs, or igb depending on what you’re after. Dm me please!


----------



## Chaitee

Looking for regular wood, i can pay in bells or trade other materials


----------



## Angelmarina

Looking for hardwood, can pay bells or nmt.


----------



## johnstar

Selling the following mats:

Bamboo Pieces x 180 (2NMT per stack)
Hardwood x 120 (1NMT per stack)
Softwood x 120 (1NMT per stack)
Wood x 60 (2NMT per stack)
Young Spring Bamboo x 90 (3NMT per stack)
Clay x 120 (1NMT per stack)
Iron Nuggets x 330 (1NMT per stack)
Stones x 120 (1NMT per stack)
Giant Clams x 20 (3NMT per stack or 1NMT for 3)
Brick Fencing x 27 (1NMT for all)

stack = 30 (except for the giant clams which is stack = 10)

PM if interested


----------



## Shesellsseashells

Hi all
I have the following fossils for trade...

Amber
Coprolite
Deiony tail
Dimetrodon skull
Diplo chest
Diplo tail 
Left quetzal wing 
Mammoth torso
Megacero tail 2
Pachysarus skull
Parasaur skull 3
Parasaur tail
Parasaur torso
Plesio skull + tail
Right quetzal wing
Spino skull
Spink tail
Stego skull

Looking for...

Acanthostega
Ammonite
Anomalocaris
Juramaia
Myllokunmingia
Shark-tooth pattern
Opthalmo Skull
Stego Torso
Ankylo Torso 
Ankylo Tail 
Pachycephalo Torso
Brachio Pelvis
Megacero Torso

PM me if interested.

Cheers


----------



## dizzy bone

Looking to trade hybrids 1:1 - My Pink & Orange roses for your *Purple hyacinths and mums* or *green mums*. Pm me if interested, I've about 10 of each colour available at the moment. I can throw in something extra as well if necessary!


----------



## talisheo

Angelmarina said:


> Looking for hardwood, can pay bells or nmt.


I have tons of hardwood.  Pm me


----------



## 1kiki09

Looking for stone! Offering NMT's or material swaps!


----------



## Rowlet28

Nvm


----------



## ridley346

I'm looking for the cherry blossom bonsai, cherry blossom clock, cherry blossom pochette, cherry blossom tree wall, and the sakura wood wall.

I have the cherry blossom viewing lantern, cherry blossom flooring, sakura wood flooring, outdoor picnic set, cherry blossom umbrella, and the cherry blossom petal pile.


----------



## wilky

dizzy bone said:


> Looking to trade 1 large star fragment for 1 stack of regular bamboo + 2 regular star fragments for 1 stack of young bamboo
> 
> 
> 
> I could give you some roses for your red hyacinths!
> 
> Mabel is in my town today as well


Are you looking for the bamboo or star frags? I have bamboo, looking for star frags.


----------



## ridley346

I need a cherry blossom pond stone and sakura wood walls if anyone has those I can offer up cherry tree walls a viewing lantern and the recipe fo cherry tree walls i can also give sakura wood flooring it doesn't need to be diy's  the item themselves will suffice


----------



## voltairenism

LF gold and stones. DM for offers! I prefer paying in bells but I can do NMT


----------



## Pickler

LF: 
gold ore ~75k ea
rusted parts ~50k ea


----------



## Rosch

EDIT: A friend helped me buy the seeds I'm looking for.


----------



## johnstar

Selling Mats!

*Materials: (Price is for a stack of 30)*
Bamboo Pieces (x210): 2NMT
Hardwood (x120): 1NMT
Softwood (x150): 1NMT
Wood (x60): 2NMT
Young Spring Bamboo (x90): 2NMT
Clay (x180)
Iron Nuggets (x360): 1NMT_ (Buy 1 Get 1 Free! 60 Iron for 1 NMT!)_
Stones (x120): 1NMT

*Materials: (Price is for a stack of 10)*
Giant Clams (x30): 1NMT

DM if interested!


----------



## Autbird

LF 5 cardboard boxes and white hyacinth seeds.


----------



## Absentia

Autbird said:


> LF 5 cardboard boxes and white hyacinth seeds.



I have boxes!


----------



## Autbird

Absentia said:


> I have boxes!


Awesome! What can I offer you?


----------



## Absentia

Autbird said:


> Awesome! What can I offer you?


I can take IGBs for them not a biggie! just PM me an offer


----------



## biibii

LF:
wood
iron
stones

please let me know if you are interested in nmt or igb


----------



## Pyperoobay

Looking for normal wood! 

Can trade materials, or igb/nmt.

Lemmie know if you have any extra bundles!​


----------



## pinkx2

Looking to buy/trade 5 white cosmos bags.
I have Tulips, Hyacinths and Pansies in ny store.


----------



## MamJam

Buying Zodiac fragments besides aries. 10 for 4 million!


----------



## Elov

Selling 10 stacks of clay, 1nmt per stack!


----------



## Chibin

LF:
wood
iron
stones

buying with igb


----------



## galacticmoss

stormsastridestories said:


> Hi! I'm looking to collect/catalogue any witchy, occult-related, or nature-themed furniture and could also use some counters and tables.


I have the black and/or purple fortune telling set I can send you


----------



## citronic

LF:
*stones*
wood (normal)

I have clay and softwood, or can pay bells if you give me a fair price?


----------



## lucyhannahg

looking for stacks of iron, 1NMT per stack?? please pm or reply to this c: thank you!!


----------



## Chouchou

Selling: 2 aries fragments
Buying: large star fragments


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Selling
Hardwood
Softwood
Wood

For NMT pls thanks


----------



## Pinkles

I'm looking to complete my Ironwood DIY recipes with: *Ironwood Cart, Ironwood Chair, Ironwood Clock, Ironwood Cupboard* and *Ironwood Low Table*.

I am willing to trade an item I have in my catalog or Craft something in exchange. I do have some wood, iron, bamboo wood, stone, and clay stocked up if mats are your trade jam as well.

Just a heads up: Certain items in my catalog (not too many) are expensive bells wise and I may not be able to immediately trade for them. Please be patient. 

*What I can make*: https://villagerdb.com/user/pinkles/list/furniture-i-can-craft
*What's in my catalog*: https://villagerdb.com/user/pinkles/list/items-in-my-catalog

Please feel free to add me via friend code in my signature, message me with inquiries. Thanks!


----------



## tunes

buying; 
stack of iron ore - 50k 
stack of stone - 50k


----------



## AndrewGK

tunes said:


> buying;
> stack of iron ore - 50k
> stack of stone - 50k



Can I sell you 3 stacks of each for 300k?


----------



## tunes

AndrewGK said:


> Can I sell you 3 stacks of each for 300k?


sure ! i'll pm you my dodo code.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

I'm looking for;
Stacks of Iron,
Stacks of Stone,
Stacks of Clay

Will trade 2x of each stack for 1x stack of gold. haggling allowed. PM me if interested. Will also buy in NMTs for 3x ea. stack


----------



## arseneist

Hello all! I am in search of Stacks of Stone, willing to purchase for bells or fair amount of NMT.


----------



## clownpapa

Looking for a Dr Shrunk poster!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

SELLING OR TRADING
HARDWOOD
SOFTWOOD
WOOD

hoping to trade them for IRON OR STONE STACKS

But feel free to offer. See you friends


----------



## pengyou

looking to catalogue any red or orange floor lights !! i can let you catalogue all the other colours


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

in search of: 2 summer shells

can trade:
hybrids (no blue or purple unfortunately)
igb (a little, i don't have much)
crafting service (i have all cherry blossom recipes and many other rare diys including most of the flower crowns and wreaths; your mats, my craft)
1 nmt

please dm!!


----------



## Peter

Looking for: 1x stack of stones
Offering: 1x stack of *one of the following*: clay / iron / wood / softwood

please PM if interested. thanks :- )

found


----------



## johnstar

*Selling:*
Gold Nuggets (x7): 1NMT each
Stones (x90): 1NMT per stack
Iron Nuggets (x60): 1NMT per stack
Bamboo Pieces (x120): 2NMT per stack
Young Spring Bamboo (x30): 2NMT per stack
Wood (x180): 2NMT per stack
Softwood (x180): 1NMT per stack
Hardwood (x120): 1NMT per stack
Clay (x210): 1NMT per stack
Giant Clams (x30): 100k IGB per stack (stack is 10)

PM if interested!


----------



## ghouliana

I'm looking to trade for these different color variations! Please message me on discord ghouliana#4578



Spoiler: Kitchen stuff, loft bed



Have: Metallic Magnetic Knife Rack
Looking for: Wood Magnetic Knife Rack

Have: Black Stand Mixer
Looking for: Yellow Stand Mixer

Have: Black Microwave
Looking for: White Microwave

Have: Red Pop-Up Toaster
Looking for: Yellow Pop-Up Toaster

Have: Natural/White Loft Bed with Desk
Looking for: Black/Black Loft Bed with Desk


----------



## Luminescence

LF: Strawberry Soft-serve Lamp
Will pay 2 nmt to catalogue it or I have the chocolate one to trade!

Acquired, thank you!


----------



## coderp

Looking for Diplodocus Head fossil.

PM me if you have one! You will like what I have to offer.


----------



## worfmaster

I have all fruit. I need red cosmos. Anyone want to trade?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



johnstar said:


> *Selling:*
> Gold Nuggets (x7): 1NMT each
> Stones (x90): 1NMT per stack
> Iron Nuggets (x60): 1NMT per stack
> Bamboo Pieces (x120): 2NMT per stack
> Young Spring Bamboo (x30): 2NMT per stack
> Wood (x180): 2NMT per stack
> Softwood (x180): 1NMT per stack
> Hardwood (x120): 1NMT per stack
> Clay (x210): 1NMT per stack
> Giant Clams (x30): 100k IGB per stack (stack is 10)
> 
> PM if interested!


I thought this was barter and trade, not sell. Sorry if I am wrong.


----------



## talisheo

Luminescence said:


> LF: Strawberry Soft-serve Lamp
> Will pay 2 nmt to catalogue it or I have the chocolate one to trade!


Is that the pink and white? If so I have it.


----------



## Luminescence

talisheo said:


> Is that the pink and white? If so I have it.


It is! Would you like the nmt or the trade? PM me please!  ❤


----------



## gloomville

I'm looking for NMT.


----------



## soggy

Looking for:
5 stacks of wood

Can offer:
2 stacks of stone
2 stacks of iron nugget
IGB

PM me if you are interested, thank you!


----------



## nyoom

LF white den desk! I can trade you the dark wood den desk:


----------



## asdfgthecat

LF tulips and hyacinths

Offering cosmos, lillies and mums 

PM me )


----------



## OTMatt

LF: Colorful puzzle wall
Offering: 2 pieces of random wallpaper, furniture, or clothing. Or bells.

PM me.


----------



## PapaRock69

Looking for 300 stone = 10 stacks
500k..?


----------



## duckyducky

LF stacks of stone
can trade : stacks of wood, iron, clay 

lmk tyy


----------



## Keen

LF: Stacks of Sand Dollars 

FT : TBT, IGB, NMT


----------



## oath2order

LF NMT

FT TBT

thank you


----------



## PapaRock69

PapaRock69 said:


> Looking for 300 stone = 10 stacks
> 500k..?


Still looking


----------



## Ghostfish

385 iron nuggies available...

shoot an offer


----------



## PeeBraiin

Buying stacks of regular wood for NMT!
2 stacks for 1 NMT 
DM if interested


----------



## sarian8785

PapaRock69 said:


> Still looking


Did you find stacks of stone?


----------



## Bluebellie

Looking  to swap x30 iron nuggets for X30 stone.


----------



## talisheo

Keen said:


> LF: Stacks of Sand Dollars
> 
> FT : TBT, IGB, NMT


I got some. Pm me


----------



## commanddissonance

FS: 6 stacks of hardwood, 6 stacks of softwood, 3 stacks of fish bait. 2 stacks of iron. 
LF: iGB or NMT!


----------



## ConAbeGame1

I would like 15 stacks of iron, 5 stacks of wood, and 10000 bells,
I will trade for a Darner Dragonfly, a Toolbox, a Picnic Basket.


----------



## Keen

Looking for wasp nests in bulk 

Offering TBT, IGB and NMT


----------



## justalittlemad

Found


----------



## thanat0aster

Have 12 stacks of iron ore.

Looking for NMT.


----------



## effluo

I have a green drink machine I’d love to exchange for a pink one. Also have a light brown springy ride-on that I’d like to trade for a zebra one.

pm if you are interested please. Thanks!


----------



## Emmitouflee

Found


----------



## NekoPudding

ghouliana said:


> I'm looking to trade for these different color variations! Please message me on discord ghouliana#4578
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kitchen stuff, loft bed
> 
> 
> 
> Have: Metallic Magnetic Knife Rack
> Looking for: Wood Magnetic Knife Rack
> 
> Have: Black Stand Mixer
> Looking for: Yellow Stand Mixer
> 
> Have: Black Microwave
> Looking for: White Microwave
> 
> Have: Red Pop-Up Toaster
> Looking for: Yellow Pop-Up Toaster
> 
> Have: Natural/White Loft Bed with Desk
> Looking for: Black/Black Loft Bed with Desk




I have the Yellow Pop-Up Toaster if you still need it. Also can get you the White Pop-Up Toaster too if you want.


----------



## ribbyn

Got everything!


----------



## megumi25

dose anyone have the following hats?:

Coin headpiece
Gothic headdress
Headband
Tiara hair
Veil
if you please let me know and i will buy them for bells


----------



## PerryPerry

Hi I'm looking for 5 stacks of both stone and tree branches. Can offer bamboo kind of wood and up to 3 stacks of clay and 1 stack of iron.


----------



## ridley346

I'm looking for bells and I'm selling blossom viewing lanterns each one is 175k bells I have 8 max you can buy them all for 1.4 million bells


----------



## ridley346

I'm selling blossom viewing lanterns for 175k bells I'm also selling golden plates for 500k bells you can buy 6 lanterns for 1.05 million bells or 2 golden plates for 1 million bells


----------



## pokeyplant

Hi this is my first time trading but I really need flowers. Will trade 10 of any fruit or 50,000 bells for 5 pack of lilies, cosmos or roses any color. If you dont have packs I'm willing to work things out! FIRST COME FIRST SERVE

My dodo code is: B4KR1

Will be online from 3:15 pm-6:00pm denver time
(Unless I get all the flowers I need) 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

Hi have 10 apple if you have lilies cosmos or roses!


My dodo code is: B4KR1

Will be online from 3:15 pm-6:00pm denver time


----------



## Radda

Looking for Big Ribbons all colors!


----------



## NekoPudding

Radda said:


> Looking for Big Ribbons all colors!



Do you mean the 'Giant Ribbon' ?
If so, I can get you the red, green, and white ones.


----------



## Radda

NekoPudding said:


> Do you mean the 'Giant Ribbon' ?
> If so, I can get you the red, green, and white ones.


Yep! Sorry for the mixup! How much would you like for your 3 ribbons?


----------



## NekoPudding

Radda said:


> Yep! Sorry for the mixup! How much would you like for your 3 ribbons?


No problem. ^ - ^ 
And does 4,400 in game bells sound okay to you? It is what all 3 are worth in game if bought.


----------



## Radda

NekoPudding said:


> No problem. ^ - ^
> And does 4,400 in game bells sound okay to you? It is what all 3 are worth in game if bought.


Of course! I'll give you 100k for all 3 for your trouble, thank you so much!


----------



## NekoPudding

Radda said:


> Of course! I'll give you 100k for all 3 for your trouble, thank you so much!



O . O You are super generous.

Want me to deliver them, or would you prefer pick-up?


----------



## Radda

NekoPudding said:


> O . O You are super generous.
> 
> Want me to deliver them, or would you prefer pick-up?


Thank you! And it's up to you! If you'd prefer pick-up PM me a Dodo code anytime!


----------



## Senni

NekoPudding, can I buy the red giant ribbon from you?! My friend needs one for a Kiki from spirited away cosplay and I want to help him make it happen T_T I can do 20k igb for it if thats ok!!


----------



## DarkRose407

NVM


----------



## NekoPudding

Senni said:


> NekoPudding, can I buy the red giant ribbon from you?! My friend needs one for a Kiki from spirited away cosplay and I want to help him make it happen T_T I can do 20k igb for it if thats ok!!


.
.
Sure! Do you need just one, or would you like more?

Sorry for late reply, didn't get a notification for this. : P


----------



## Senni

NekoPudding said:


> .
> .
> Sure! Do you need just one, or would you like more?
> 
> Sorry for late reply, didn't get a notification for this. : P



No problem! One is enough! Thank you so much!


----------



## NekoPudding

Senni said:


> No problem! One is enough! Thank you so much!


.
.
Gotcha. Would you prefer delivery or pick-up?


----------



## Senni

NekoPudding said:


> .
> .
> Gotcha. Would you prefer delivery or pick-up?



Pref pick up please!!


----------



## Luxanna

Looking for Regular Wood

Will exchange it for any other resources
-Stone
-Clay
-Iron
Hard/Soft Wood
Branches
Bamboo ETC


----------



## Scoot4ever

Nook ticket for 150,000bells. Hmu


----------



## lumineerin

Nvm, sorry!


----------



## wirehead

anyone have stone to sell/trade? I'm looking for 90+, name your price NTM IGB other resources whatever.


----------



## rianne

wirehead said:


> anyone have stone to sell/trade? I'm looking for 90+, name your price NTM IGB other resources whatever.


I have 5 stacks if you are interested. Looking for hardwood and IGB.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Would anybody be up for trading some stacks of softwood for some regular wood?


----------



## Vandall06

I need pinecones!  If you got em, I want em!


----------



## Nodokana

I have 50 blue hydrangea bush starts that I'm looking to trade for 50 pink camellia bush starts please. Pm me if interested!


----------



## sproutrabbit

thanat0aster said:


> Have 12 stacks of iron ore.
> 
> Looking for NMT.


Hey! how many NMT for all 12 stacks?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Selling NMT for 150k IGB each. I have lots to sell!


----------



## Akemi

Im looking for black cosmos, Im willing to trade for other hybrids that I have or pay 50k for each. Im also looking for purple tulips, I’ll pay 100k each. Also Im looking for blue roses and purple windflowers. I can pay in nmt, star fragments, bells, items, I can craft u stuff I have diy for cutting board, garden wagon, golden candlestick and some others.


----------



## soomi

Lookin for 12 summer shells! Will pay in NMT or IGB


----------



## MayorJessiLissy

Have 5 stacks of iron
Looking for bells <3


----------



## yuyuhua

lf wood stacks T_T will pay in igb or nmt
name your price


----------



## happyabg

yuyuhua said:


> lf wood stacks T_T will pay in igb or nmt
> name your price


how much wood do you need?


----------



## yuyuhua

happyabg said:


> how much wood do you need?


for now, up to 6 stacks!


----------



## happyabg

Of just wood or hard/soft?


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

Akemi said:


> Im looking for black cosmos, Im willing to trade for other hybrids that I have or pay 50k for each. Im also looking for purple tulips, I’ll pay 100k each. Also Im looking for blue roses and purple windflowers. I can pay in nmt, star fragments, bells, items, I can craft u stuff I have diy for cutting board, garden wagon, golden candlestick and some others.


 
I have purple windflowers for sale, 2 for 1 NMT if you’re interested

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

I’m looking to buy stacks of regular wood. I can pay bells or trade hybrid flowers. Thanks!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Not sure if it goes here but is there someone who can craft or have the DIYs for the Cherry Blossom set?


----------



## Akemi

What do u need crafting? I can craft anything. I need stacks of wood or hybrids or space suit from able sisters.


Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Not sure if it goes here but is there someone who can craft or have the DIYs for the Cherry Blossom set?


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Akemi said:


> What do u need crafting? I can craft anything. I need stacks of wood or hybrids or space suit from able sisters.


How much of what wood do you need?


----------



## yuyuhua

happyabg said:


> Of just wood or hard/soft?


just wood, please!


----------



## blak3

hi! LF about 4-5 stacks of normal wood! can offer NMT or hybrids (all color roses/green mums!) <3


----------



## melco

Selling 8 stacks of x30 Iron, looking for IGB ! Thank you


----------



## palmtree12

Sunsena said:


> Hello! I'm looking to trade a stack of 10 peaches/cherries/pears/oranges for 10 apples, if possible.


I got you!! Dodo code????


----------



## PerryPerry

Hi, I desperately need stone (like 8 stacks) and branches (4 stacks). can offer NMT (1 for 2 stacks sounds fair to me) or other materials, willing to go 2:1. DM if interisted.


----------



## bunyip360

Looking for pitfall diy let me know what you’re looking for and I’ll see what I got


----------



## locker

If I bury a pitfall and you dig it up you will learn the DIy, or I could give you some and you can have a friend bury it for you


----------



## aznelementmaster

Selling 8 stacks (30 in each stack) of Softwood! Accepting in game bells or NMTs!


----------



## coderp

I am in need of two large star fragments. PM me what you're looking for.


----------



## TheFinest

No longer available


----------



## starkidkt

Hi! Looking to trade some of my stacks of hard wood and soft wood for *regular wood/iron/stone/clay/bells/NMT.* Please PM me if you're interested. 
*I also have an abundance of other misc materials* that I'm willing to trade for the same as above. Approx. 70+ wasp nests (I can craft you the beekeeper's hive if you don't have the recipe), 4 boots, 4 empty cans, 10 tires, LOTS of seashells (53+ giant clams, assorted numbers for the rest that I don't feel like adding up) a few spare stacks of branches and bamboo, etc. PLEASE hit me up. The hoarding has gotten out of hand and my storage is full.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Hi, I have 


TheFinest said:


> Looking for 4 rusted parts total. Will pay 1 NMT each. Please let me know if interested!!!



Hi, I have 3 or 4 rusted parts I'm not using yet. I'd be interested in the offer. PM me if you'd like pick up or drop off and what times I can find you.


----------



## TheFinest

Kuriboh said:


> Hi, I have
> 
> 
> Hi, I have 3 or 4 rusted parts I'm not using yet. I'd be interested in the offer. PM me if you'd like pick up or drop off and what times I can find you.


Sorry I got them from someone yesterday!


----------



## Absentia

looking for 2 stacks of hardwood 1 NMT per stack


----------



## rerejessup

Looking for 4 stacks of Wood, 4 stacks of Iron, and 3 stacks of Gold. Will pay 14 NMT or with anything on my list


----------



## Kurashiki

looking to buy a large star frag, pm me!


----------



## Oreoo

Looking for some regular wood, will trade in other crafting materials or 1 NMT per stack


----------



## arseneist

Looking for stacks of iron, stacks of stone, and ALL of the rusted parts you have available! I have lots of NMT to offer


----------



## Merumeruki

Looking to buy large star fragments !^^


----------



## Chicken Tender

looking for trash materials to make garbage bags and full stacks of wood
boots, tin cans & tires.


----------



## xsopants

looking for iron stacks in exchange for clay stacks, stone stacks, wood stacks, softwood stacks


----------



## KingLuigi13

LF a mere 2 gold nugs and 3 star chunks


----------



## petaI

buying stacks of nmt for igb!


----------



## alpacac

Looking for x3 mum's cushion! Happy to exchange with items/diys on your wishlist (pls link and I'll see if I have any of them) or happy to pay IGB for them~


----------



## juliaduo

Looking for peaches ande cherries. Have oranges, pears and apples.


----------



## Thomalk44

I have cherries. I need pears and oranges.


----------



## TheDadAbides

I have pears, oranges and apples but need cherries


----------



## lumineerin

Thomalk44 said:


> I have cherries. I need pears and oranges.





TheDadAbides said:


> I have pears, oranges and apples but need cherries



Both of you are welcome to pick up fruit in my town! PM me for a dodo code!


----------



## Polilla

Hello, im looking to buy white streetlamps, would pay with Nmts, bells or diy recipes if you want, could also trade for nook mile items.

Thank you


----------



## AndrewGK

TheDadAbides said:


> I have pears, oranges and apples but need cherries


 I have a lot of cherries!  How many do you need and what will you pay for them? 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



Thomalk44 said:


> I have cherries. I need pears and oranges.


 
I can spare 10 of each of those!  What would you pay for them?


----------



## Aliya

Hi everyone! i'm in need of some oranges. I have every other fruit I can offer.


----------



## Spooky.

Looking to buy stones for igb or tbt


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

anyone have a spare 4 conch shells on hand? My Beaches aren't coughing them up and I really want to build a shell partition. I can pay in iron nuggets, any other material, or IGB


----------



## Emmymarie

Looking for a bun wig! Any colour will do, can pay with bells !


----------



## lumineerin

Aliya said:


> Hi everyone! i'm in need of some oranges. I have every other fruit I can offer.


When you’re online shoot me a PM and you can come pick some from my town!


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Buying shell fountain DIY! Can offer NMT, IGB or spare DIYs


----------



## melco

Looking to buy 6 bamboo shoots and 4 young spring bamboo! I can do NMT or IGB, or almost anything in https://villagerdb.com/user/melco Catalogued (or I can craft things in DIY assuming I have the materials)


----------



## the25thbam

I am in need of stacks of wood. Will trade for IGB or NMT. PM me thanks!


----------



## kukotte

Looking for normal wood.
Can give Iron, Bamboo pieces, Tree branches, rocks, cherry blossoms, NMT, IGB


----------



## petaI

selling blue windflowers, 4 for 1 nmt. currently 50+ in stock
also giving away a bunch of regular flowers! lilies, mums, cosmos, roses, hyacinths etc. etc. lmk if you're in need of any and i'll see if i have it


----------



## ridley346

I'm selling cherry blossom viewing lanterns each 1 is 175k and you can buy 6 for 1.05 million bells

I also want to build a bonsai shelf. I can trade the cherry blossom bonsai since I have 2 of them for a pine bonsai if your interested in either offer please comment below


----------



## Afshar

melco said:


> Looking to buy 6 bamboo shoots and 4 young spring bamboo! I can do NMT or IGB, or almost anything in https://villagerdb.com/user/melco Catalogued (or I can craft things in DIY assuming I have the materials)


i can give you those bamboo items. can i ask for the black fox mask, white garden gnome, pink zap helmet or is that too much?


----------



## Spooky.

I'm looking to buy stones in bulk! (I may or may not be obsessed with the hedge fence, so I need a lot lol)


----------



## kuubiko

looking for stacks of wood in exchange for my hardwood/softwood


----------



## AndrewGK

Spooky. said:


> I'm looking to buy stones in bulk! (I may or may not be obsessed with the hedge fence, so I need a lot lol)



I HAZ many stones.  Name quantity and price you will pay please


----------



## hollowface

looking to exchange stacks of hard & soft wood for normal wood & stones!


----------



## Kurakka

Looking to trade For Cherries, I have all other fruits and Bamboo I will trade.  Would like 2 stacks of Cherries, willing to trade 2 stacks of any items listed.


----------



## AndrewGK

Kurakka said:


> Looking to trade For Cherries, I have all other fruits and Bamboo I will trade.  Would like 2 stacks of Cherries, willing to trade 2 stacks of any items listed.



I have literally a massive amount of cherries.    Will trade X stacks of cherries for same amount stacks of any other fruit you have.


----------



## Absentia

LF Stacks of soft and regular wood and stones

1NMT per stack


----------



## AndrewGK

I have a lot of stones.  How many stacks would you like?

Also preferring to receiving IGB in lieu of NMT (needs bells more than NMTs tbh...) but if not possible that's ok.


----------



## Absentia

AndrewGK said:


> I have a lot of stones.  How many stacks would you like?
> 
> Also preferring to receiving IGB in lieu of NMT (needs bells more than NMTs tbh...) but if not possible that's ok.


Looking for like 3 stacks of stone, how many IGB would you want?


----------



## AndrewGK

Absentia said:


> Looking for like 3 stacks of stone, how many IGB would you want?


I will either take 30K IGB or 3 NMT whichever you wish to go with.   Im not a difficult trader.


----------



## Absentia

got them


----------



## swagteen18

looking for wooden bookcase DIY or a few of the actual item itself! will pay in bells, a few NMTS, and some DIY recipes


----------



## Kiara12

swagteen18 said:


> looking for wooden bookcase DIY or a few of the actual item itself! will pay in bells, a few NMTS, and some DIY recipes


I have the wooden bookshelf DIY is that the one you want?


----------



## kukotte

I have 4 stack of irons to sell.


----------



## swagteen18

Kiara12 said:


> I have the wooden bookshelf DIY is that the one you want?


oh sorry my bad! yes that is what im looking for! pm me whenever we can figure out what i can offer you


----------



## Calysis

Looking for full stacks of regular wood!

I can offer bells or NMT; PM what you want. ^_^


----------



## Kiara12

looking for the ironwood cabinet!


----------



## Gourmetsalmon

Looking for stacks of stone! I have:
-6 stacks of softwood
-2 stacks of clay
-3 stacks of iron


----------



## Geneve

Looking for yellow comfy sandals, can offer any crafting material/NMT/possible wishlist items!


----------



## Afshar

Absentia said:


> LF
> 
> 3x stack of Wood
> 3x stack of soft wood
> 
> 1NMT per stack


i can give you 3 stacks of softwood if you still need it


----------



## Absentia

Afshar said:


> i can give you 3 stacks of softwood if you still need it


Thank you I got them!!!


----------



## nageki

would anyone be willing to sell me/let me catalog the climbing wall in natural and/or white? can pay 1x NMT or however many bells, just name your price


----------



## Bowserlab

Looking for some stone as I have few things I want to make with them


----------



## AndrewGK

Bowserlab said:


> Looking for some stone as I have few things I want to make with them ☺



Send you PM regarding this


----------



## Mikaiah

I need regular wood, by the stack. looking for ~ 5

I can pay in NMTs, IGB, 1 rusted part, 1x stack of weeds but don't have many other materials to give right now, let me know what you'd like to offer.


----------



## bunyip360

I’m buying bait, just name your stock and price!


----------



## Johnny829

Hi guys, I need some gold nuggets and willing to trade with either bells or Nook mile ticket. Give me a fair deal and let's trade! My ID: SW-5745-9759-4477.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

Hi guys, I need some gold nuggets and willing to trade with either bells or Nook mile ticket. Give me a fair deal and let's trade! My ID: SW-5745-9759-4477.


----------



## AndrewGK

Johnny829 said:


> Hi guys, I need some gold nuggets and willing to trade with either bells or Nook mile ticket. Give me a fair deal and let's trade! My ID: SW-5745-9759-4477.



Willing to trade 2 gold nuggets for 200K IGB.   PM me if interested.


----------



## Johnny829

AndrewGK said:


> Willing to trade 2 gold nuggets for 200K IGB.   PM me if interested.


Let’s do it. I’m free now. Add me and come over when you’re ready please.


----------



## JoJoCan

Looking for a gold nugget ASAP anyone please. I can pay as much IGB as you want.


----------



## legendofab

in desperate need of the wooden book shelves (2) and a few stacks of rocks/regular wood. can pay with igb! please pm ~


----------



## LarkenHawke

Looking to trade iron for stone? Any and all would be appreciated! <3 I am also low key drowning in red windflowers if anyone needs those.


----------



## Redlatios

I need all kinds of sea shells, willing to give some softwood/hardwood/iron/stone stacks


----------



## Monkeyd99

Redlatios said:


> I need all kinds of sea shells, willing to give some softwood/hardwood/iron/stone stacks


I only have 2 coral, 2 Venus combs, 4 sand dollars and 2 cowries. I really need wood/hardwood and would be willing to pay for more


----------



## Adlehyde

I have a Red Lighthouse and I am interested in trading it for a grey brick-styled lighthouse (don't know the color variant name of it). Alternately, I could trade 2-3 Nook Miles Tickets which should be enough to cover the cost of a lighthouse.

The left red lighthouse is what I have, the right grey one is what I'm looking for. Thanks.






Edit: Actually I think I might've posted in the wrong trading thread. For that I apologize.


----------



## hollowface

looking to buy stacks of stone! hoping to pay in bells


----------



## Pickler

Looking for gold nuggets, willing to pay in bells or nmt


----------



## Luminescence

Looking to buy stacks of gold nuggets and regular wood for nmt/star frags/rusted parts/most other mats, pm me!


----------



## eminyan

LF gold nuggets, can pay in bells or star fragments


----------



## Aliya

Looking for stacks of hardwood and softwood. I can trade bells or stacks of iron.


----------



## Rven

LF stacks of stone! can pay in nmt or bells!


----------



## legendofab

legendofab said:


> in desperate need of the wooden book shelves (2) and a few stacks of rocks/regular wood. can pay with igb! please pm ~


edit// i also have gold nuggets i can offer for stacks of regular wood/rocks. pm me offers
wooden shelves have been found!


----------



## Hvvyley

Hello! I really need some iron to make tools & finish some construction! I haven't gotten many rocks on my island lately  I can trade other materials like wood, cherries, coconuts, pansies, & hyacinths, & I have 1 gold nugget


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Buying ALL cakes (moms, wedding, birthday). Can offer igb, nmt or tbt.


----------



## crepuscularrr

looking to get rid of 8 taurus fragments, dm me if interested!


----------



## mayortiffany

LF lily seeds (red, yellow, and white)
FT rose, hyacinth, windflower seeds (red, yellow, and white)

Please message me if you would like to trade!


----------



## kojuuro

Looking for rusted parts for IGB or NMT! PM me your offer if you're interested!


----------



## xaviervideoguy19

looking for rose seeds (white, red, yellow). i can offer ingame bells in return


----------



## 22lexi

I'll buy red and yellow lilies, yellow roses, red and yellow mums, yellow windflowers, and red, yellow and white cosmos for tbt or igb! I don't have many miles but I can def pay someone for 2 of each flower!


----------



## Gazer297

Looking for some cherries.   Have any of other fruit for trade.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Gazer297 said:


> Looking for some cherries.   Have any of other fruit for trade.


Also could trade wood/stones/iron/ bamboo or clay


----------



## itsLJ

I'm looking for wood! Willing to trade some spare DIYs I have for some:

apple chair
bonfire
cardboard chair
dark tulip wreat
leaf umbrella (2)
peach surprise box
pot (2)
sauna heater
simple DIY workbench (2)
tiki torch
wooden simple bed


----------



## Gazer297

Hvvyley said:


> Hello! I really need some iron to make tools & finish some construction! I haven't gotten many rocks on my island lately  I can trade other materials like wood, cherries, coconuts, pansies, & hyacinths, & I have 1 gold nugget


Hi, I am looking for a 10 stack of cherries and have iron to trade.


----------



## Guystar

I'm looking for about 20 Green Mums,
I'm willing to trade a Blue Rose per Green Mum~


----------



## Hvvyley

Gazer297 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a 10 stack of cherries and have iron to trade.


I’m online right now if you want to trade at my island? I definitely have 10 cherries


----------



## Gazer297

Hvvyley said:


> I’m online right now if you want to trade at my island? I definitely have 10 cherries


Great.. what do you want me to nring in trade?

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Gazer297 said:


> Great.. what do you want me to nring in trade?


Im guessing the iron.. sorry I had listed other items in another post.  I can come anytime


----------



## Hvvyley

Gazer297 said:


> Great.. what do you want me to nring in trade?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020
> 
> 
> Im guessing the iron.. sorry I had listed other items in another post.  I can come anytime


Ya I’d like the iron if you still have it’. I’ll pm you a dodo code in a minute


----------



## Namurashi

Wanting to buy..

Gold - 100k each
Stacks of Iron - 50k each
Stacks of Stone - 50k each
Stacks of wood - 50k each


----------



## JSS

I have a few spare DIYs:
Gold lucky cat
Golden casket
Cherry blossom umbrella x3
Cherry blossom bonsai
Cherry blossom flooring
Sakura wood wall

Have but won't be selling all:
70 cherry blossom petals
4 taurus fragments, 35 star fragments

Looking for NMTs. PM if interested, friend codes only, no hacked/genned items please and be reasonable. Not to be rude but if I wanted 1 or 2 NMTs I'd go do a few tasks as I have today already. I'm villager hunting so I'll be checking in until the available plot is taken. If I never reply, you know why!

*EDIT*: I happened to find Marshal right after and ended up inviting him. So I have time to stock up on miles for the next time. Gonna save these items in case a friend decides to play instead. Sorry about that, everyone!


----------



## Pendar

Interested in the umbrella, bonsai, and wall

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Pendar said:


> Interested in the umbrella, bonsai, and wall


Plus the star fragments please


----------



## puppyish

looking for petal and wood stacks!


----------



## Snowifer

Got a ton of materials to sell! Looking for NMT. 
Hardwood: 15 stacks
Softwood: 5 stacks
Branches:10 stacks
Wood: 10 stacks
Clay: 20 stacks
Iron: 20 stacks
Make an offer!


----------



## Kurisu1701

*Looking to Trade for Gold and Stone!*
DM me if you’re interested!
I have these mats available for trade:
Iron Nuggets (x7 _Full Stacks_)
Cherry-blossom Petals (x19)
Pisces Fragmets (x4)
Taurus Fragments (x4)
Aries Fragments (x6)
Star Fragments (x10)
Earth Eggs (x15)
Stone Eggs (x9)
Wood Eggs (x2)
Empty Can (x4)
Boot (x4)
Old Tire (x10)
Holly Starts (x6 _Full Stacks)_


----------



## Lars

looking for a stack of 10 cherries, and a stack of 10 pears.

i have a stack of 10 oranges and a stack of 10 coconuts to give.


----------



## Chicken Tender

I'm looking for stacks of wood + stone, star fragments + large star fragments. 
i can trade you hybrids or IGB


----------



## ironman7768

WTB Iron Nuggets and regular Wood - looking for about 10 stacks of each. I will pay 50k igb per stack.


----------



## zodiac

Looking for the video camera item.  If anyone is willing to trade let me know and I can tell you what I have to offer!


----------



## crafyneko

I have:
Hardwood: 8x full stacks
Softwood: 6x full stacks
Clay: 5x full stacks
Bamboo lattice fencing: 1x full stack
Simple wooden fencing: 3x full stacks
Stone fencing: 1x full stack, + 1x stack of 10
Iron fencing: 1x full stack

I'm looking to trade for wood stacks and hibiscus starts (of either color) ^^


----------



## Chipie05

I have 5 stacks of stones that I would like to trade for 5 stacks of iron!


----------



## Namurashi

Looking for buy some materials. Willing to trade NMT or IGB. I also have tons of gold/blue/black roses that I can trade too. 
1 NMT = 200k

Gold = 100k each (2 for 1 NMT) 
Stone Stacks = 50k each (4 stacks for 1 NMT)
Zodiac fragments (Not Aries) = 250k
Large Star Fragments = 200k each
Star fragments = 150k each

Not too sure what the fragments go for but willing to negotiate for more if needed.


----------



## Gazer297

Chipie05 said:


> I have 5 stacks of stones that I would like to trade for 5 stacks of iron!


If still interested I can do that


----------



## Nadia141491

Does anyone have a sakura wood flooring they could trade me for? I only have 4 cherry petals left and didn't know how SHORT that season was going to be... I've got a lot to offer in return: bells, flowers (roses, tulips, hyacinths), minerals, wood, star fragments, fruit (oranges, apples, peaches, pears and coconuts).
I'm hella desperate to fill this void in my living room so PLEASE reply or PM I'd be so grateful


----------



## PeachTea04

Nadia141491 said:


> Does anyone have a sakura wood flooring they could trade me for? I only have 4 cherry petals left and didn't know how SHORT that season was going to be... I've got a lot to offer in return: bells, flowers (roses, tulips, hyacinths), minerals, wood, star fragments, fruit (oranges, apples, peaches, pears and coconuts).
> I'm hella desperate to fill this void in my living room so PLEASE reply or PM I'd be so grateful


I can craft you the Sakura wood flooring, I’m interested in star frags, what would be fair? :’)

Edit: acc if I could have a stack of wood that would be awesome, I’ll use that wood and u can give me the petals and I’ll add one more to it to make the flooring ;v;


----------



## Pennylane

Can offer 1 nmt for a large star fragment. Pm me if interested


----------



## Gazer297

Found


----------



## commanddissonance

Would like to buy stone! Willing to Pay 300k for 5 stacks of stone


----------



## Silh

anyone have 2 stacks of tree branches? xD I can pay 100k igb or 2nmt for them!
edit// bought!


----------



## commanddissonance

Silh said:


> anyone have 2 stacks of tree branches? xD I can pay 100k igb or 2nmt for them!



I do!


----------



## Jeleta

Looking to Trade Stacks Of Resources 4 Stacks Of Fish Bait (Trying To Complete My Fish Collection)


----------



## Nadia141491

PeachTea04 said:


> I can craft you the Sakura wood flooring, I’m interested in star frags, what would be fair? :’)
> 
> Edit: acc if I could have a stack of wood that would be awesome, I’ll use that wood and u can give me the petals and I’ll add one more to it to make the flooring ;v;


I've got hella star fragments for you: 4 Aries drah,emts. 5 large fragments and 46 regular star fragments
Any combination of these you feel comfortable with in exchange for one beaauutiful sakura wood flooring?


----------



## PeachTea04

Nadia141491 said:


> I've got hella star fragments for you: 4 Aries drah,emts. 5 large fragments and 46 regular star fragments
> Any combination of these you feel comfortable with in exchange for one beaauutiful sakura wood flooring?


I’d like 1 large star frags and 15 regular ones, if that’s okie ^^ (tryna craft a moon :’> )


----------



## Johnny829

Hey guys,

I'm looking to collect lots of fish baits. My island is ridiculously packed with all kinds of fruit trees, besides pears. I can guarantee you that you can leave my land with full bag of any fruits you want (besides pears), to be exact, 400 fruits if you can carry that many. But I'm asking 25 fish baits EACH trip. The only tricky thing is that you'll have to shake the tree/pick them up yourself. Also please don't run over or pick my flowers. Let me know if you're interested. Thank you!


----------



## GreenBacon

duckykate said:


> looking to trade materials for star fragments, just tell me what you need because I have most of everything



Have any rusted parts

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Looking for rusted parts. I need 15 of them.


----------



## The Pennifer

I have 16 tire toys - 8 white and 8 aqua ... I had a landscaping plan for them but have changed my mind
Would anybody want them? I would be happy to trade ... 
Maybe for star bits ️  ... or perhaps a couple of blue roses ... or  whatchoo got?


----------



## unravel

Looking for 3 stacks of Gold, 3 stack of rusted parts and purple pansies willing to pay in bells


----------



## McRibbie

I'm looking for a Nook's Cranny selling the book item so I can make a wooden bookshelf!


----------



## RubyRose00

does anyone have any mushroom items for trade :3


----------



## Nadia141491

PeachTea04 said:


> I’d like 1 large star frags and 15 regular ones, if that’s okie ^^ (tryna craft a moon :’> )


1 large star fragments and 15 regular star fragments is DEFINITELY  a deal!
So how do you wanna do this? Dodo codes or Switch codes?


----------



## PeachTea04

Nadia141491 said:


> 1 large star fragments and 15 regular star fragments is DEFINITELY  a deal!
> So how do you wanna do this? Dodo codes or Switch codes?


I’ll be free in an hour, you can send me a dodo code


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

Looking to buy stacks of normal wood. Let me know your price


----------



## Johnny829

Hey guys, I'm planning to make my whole island a completely giveaway and free flower island. There are no trees, no decorations, no furniture, really nothing, besides all animals' houses and buildings. All I have is giant empty grass for flowers to grow. I fast ran the whole island, it was really big when there's nothing besides buildings. So my basic idea is that everyone can come over, water some flowers and only take hybrids. I don't need any tip or diy or furniture, nothing in return.

But to make this happen sustainably and fair for whoever comes to my island and to stop those who try to sabotage my island/flowers, I do need some good and constructive ideas. So here are some of my ideas and questions.

1. Everyone needs to water flowers. I think it's only fair before you get some free hybrid flowers, you water some of the flowers that haven't been waters by others. Doing this doesn't only show your gratitude but also it does increase the chance of getting more hybrid flowers next day. But my question is how many flowers should every visitor water? I'm not able to really calculate how many flowers I can possibly have when I eventually have flowers all over my island, but there're going to be tons of flowers needed to be watered everyday. So ... thoughts?

2. How many hybrid(s) can each visitor take per trip? Or only one trip allowed everyday?

3. What rules to take those more rare hybrids? For example, green mums, blue and golden roses?

4. Plant certain flowers more than others? I assume that there should be all types of flowers on my island. But take roses for example, they do need more generations and time to give different hybrids. So should we plant more roses? Or other flowers in more demand?

5. Layout ideas? As I mentioned, my intentions are not to make my island the way I want. I want it to be effective, easy and convenient and completely FREE for every visitor. So any thoughts?

6. Planting? I have no problem providing all the seeds and love to take donations of seeds because I assume it's going to take lots of seeds to really have flowers all over the land. But planting all of them could be confusing and taking forever for myself to plan and plant by myself. I do need some help of this. Thoughts?

7. Rules to stop people who intentionally sabotage our flower island? I can't really think of any honestly. Thoughts?


----------



## petaI

looking to buy at least 20+ nmt for 2 mil! i'm in desperate need of nmt


----------



## Johnny829

I'll be online in next two hours. And I'm remodeling my whole island. So all the trees are gone and all the fruits are on the ground. Please come get them right now. I'm not exaggerating, you can easily get 400 fruits per trip and make multiple trips if you want! Only one thing, please don't pick my flowers or run over them. I don't need anything in return. Dodo code: 5B231. First come first served.


----------



## Ella.

Looking for 2 stacks of iron. Either I can pay you with igb or I can trade you 2 stacks of stone


----------



## wirehead

Zoella101 said:


> Looking for 2 stacks of iron. Either I can pay you with igb or I can trade you 2 stacks of stone


if your still online id love to!

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

Im looking to trade LOTS of stone stacks for iron and or clay stacks!


----------



## SakuraJD

Looking to trade my Clay for Stone, 1:1, any amount up to 1000 units. (about 33 stacks)


----------



## commanddissonance

Anyone selling Large star fragments? Willing to pay iGB and/or NMT for a few x)


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

nvm found it!


----------



## AppleCat

LF stacks of skinny, round, and flat mushrooms!  Also stacks of acorns.  Will pay IGB and NMT!  Also tbt but I don't think I have much


----------



## commanddissonance

still looking for Large Star Frags! Can trade with aquarius/taurus fragments or purchase with igb/nmt


----------



## YayForStitches

Would anyone be willing to sell a blue rose for 1 nmt or any flower. I have every flower except for green mums and purple pansies. Message me if you have an offer and I'll give you my friend code.


----------



## crafyneko

I’m still looking to trade for wood stacks if anyone has any  I have softwood, hardwood, clay, and extra DIYs to trade for them.


----------



## commanddissonance

crafyneko said:


> I’m still looking to trade for wood stacks if anyone has any  I have softwood, hardwood, clay, and extra DIYs to trade for them.



I can spare like ,2 stacks if you're interested?


----------



## crepuscularrr

looking for stacks of wood, and any type of mushrooms. name your price!


----------



## Nadia141491

I'm once more diving into this thread in search for cherry-blossom flooring OR 6 cherry petals! Could anyone help me out with this? I've got plenty of things to barter with, I hope


----------



## aceiswar

crepuscularrr said:


> looking for stacks of wood, and any type of mushrooms. name your price!


what kind of wood?


----------



## maddong

LF: stacks of summer shells
FT: stacks of 30 hardwood, softwood, iron, clay, stacks of 10 cherry blossom petals, nmt


----------



## crepuscularrr

aceiswar said:


> what kind of wood?


just standard wood, not softwood or hardwood.


----------



## Kiara12

Nadia141491 said:


> I'm once more diving into this thread in search for cherry-blossom flooring OR 6 cherry petals! Could anyone help me out with this? I've got plenty of things to barter with, I hope


I have petals, but I’m reluctant to let them go lol. What do you have to trade?


----------



## aceiswar

crepuscularrr said:


> just standard wood, not softwood or hardwood.


cool. how many stacks do you want/need?


----------



## crepuscularrr

aceiswar said:


> cool. how many stacks do you want/need?


depends on how many you have! im a little strapped for cash rn though so depending on how much you want for them i could go for like 5 or 6


----------



## aceiswar

crepuscularrr said:


> depends on how many you have! im a little strapped for cash rn though so depending on how much you want for them i could go for like 5 or 6


you got NMT you willing to part with? i don't need bells lol


----------



## crepuscularrr

aceiswar said:


> you got NMT you willing to part with? i don't need bells lol


i can do NMT! what are you looking at for 6 stacks?


----------



## aceiswar

crepuscularrr said:


> i can do NMT! what are you looking at for 6 stacks?


2 stacks for 1 nmt sound reasonable to you?


----------



## crepuscularrr

aceiswar said:


> 2 stacks for 1 nmt sound reasonable to you?


sounds good, i’ll pm you a dodo code!


----------



## Tabs287

Looking for 3 white street lamps. Can trade bells, nmt or brown street lamps


----------



## Strong Badam

Lookin for Cherry Blossom Petals, Star Fragments, and Large Star Fragments =) can pay nmt or bells.


----------



## SeboSan

Looking for stacks of stone


----------



## Ryansanity

Looking for stacks of fishing bait for IGB. The sea be a cruel mistress.


----------



## Chicken Tender

looking for stacks of stone & wood


----------



## azaleastouch

guys i am loaded i will pay 1,000,000 to someone who can sell me a 1x2 tv to put on my table HAHA


----------



## Strong Badam

azaleastouch said:


> guys i am loaded i will pay 1,000,000 to someone who can sell me a 1x2 tv to put on my table HAHA


lol I gotchu


----------



## Cyku

I have 20 stacks of hardwood and 16 stacks of softwood,  I'll gladly exchange some of them for NMT (I don't demand a fortune, dw) or plenty of various colors of various flowers if that sounds fair ^^


----------



## Chicken Tender

i am desperate for some wood & stone stacks, will trade hybrids or IGB


----------



## alpacalypse

looking for two utility poles with ads! i can offer igb or a nmt in return c:


----------



## Strong Badam

Strong Badam said:


> Lookin for Cherry Blossom Petals, Star Fragments, and Large Star Fragments =) can pay nmt or bells.


Still looking for the above mats =)


----------



## Fluuffy

Looking for gold nuggets
Can trade the following

20 blue windflowers for 3
20 orange roses for 3
20 black roses for 3
20 black tulips for 3
20 purple mums for 4
20 purple roses for 4
20 purple tulips for 4
20 purple hyacinths for 6


----------



## Nymeew

I need lots of wood, I can trade with other materials, IGB, NMT or hybrids! Thanks ♥♥


----------



## Nadia141491

Kiara12 said:


> I have petals, but I’m reluctant to let them go lol. What do you have to trade?



I've got bells (obviously), minerals, Nooks miles tickets, a lot of star fragments... Are these anything you're looking for?


----------



## drahcir`

Is anyone selling iron for igb? I'm looking to buy in bulk


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

have: 5 clay stacks, 3 softwood stacks, igb, nmt

need: 12 wood stacks


----------



## bunyip360

Anyone have spare gold they could sell/trade to me?


----------



## Brun2166

Looking for mush stuff, gold,  and hardwood 
Thank you


----------



## Magnetar

Hi everyone! I'm looking for the *Space Boots* sold by Kicks.

I can offer you a *Pharaoh's Outfit, Mummy Outfit *and *Mummy Mask* in return.

Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Luxsama

Looking for 4 stacks of wood!

I have softwood, hardwood, IGB, NMTs, TBT


----------



## LilJulian

I'm looking for *mom's plushies*! I have bells, star fragments, and a _few_ NMTs to offer!
(PM me to make a deal!)


----------



## djc3791

Brun2166 said:


> Looking for mush stuff, gold,  and hardwood
> Thank you


I have a bunch of hardwood (at least 20 stacks) I'm willing to sell, either nmt or igb.  pm me if you're still looking for some


----------



## hopeworld

Hey! I am looking to buy stacks of wood, stone and hardwood. Can offer an inventory full of purple/black roses or 1NMT per stack.


----------



## djc3791

hopeworld said:


> Hey! I am looking to buy stacks of wood, stone and hardwood. Can offer an inventory full of purple/black roses or 1NMT per stack.


I'd be willing to sell up to 12 hardwood stacks for nmt


----------



## AndrewGK

hopeworld said:


> Hey! I am looking to buy stacks of wood, stone and hardwood. Can offer an inventory full of purple/black roses or 1NMT per stack.



I have stacks of stone.  How many do you want and how many purple roses could I get for those stones?


----------



## John Wick

I would love about 4 stacks of stones.

I can trade 4 stacks of iron for it.

PM me please!


----------



## SakuraJD

Looking to get as many stacks of stone as I can. trading all of the following
40 stacks of clay
20 stacks of iron
20 stacks of softwood
20 stacks of wood
20 stacks of hardwood
1:1 trade, any amount.

edit: amounts changed, but im still VERY much looking for materials. PM me to set up a trade.


----------



## duckykate

selling iron for tbt, pm me on discord kate#5335


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

really need 6 stacks of stone!! will buy them for 1 nmt per stack

can also offer 12 tbt per stack


----------



## AndrewGK

punctuallyAbsent said:


> really need 6 stacks of stone!! will buy them for 1 nmt per stack
> 
> can also offer 12 tbt per stack



Good morning!

I have six stacks of stone that I can sell - but I don't have any real NEED for NMTs though.  I would prefer bells as I need them to buy specific items for my island.  If you can pay with IGB, how much would you pay for 6 stacks?  I have normally sold stacks for 50K IGB each, but would sell 6 stacks to you for 250GB as a bulk price.   LMK please if interested.  Thanks!

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



John Wick said:


> I would love about 4 stacks of stones.
> 
> I can trade 4 stacks of iron for it.
> 
> PM me please!



Good morning 

I can trade you 4 stacks of stones, but I have no need for iron though.  Would prefer IGB as i need to buy specific things for my island that can only be paid with IGB.   Will sell each stack for 50K IGB or 4 stacks for 180IGB.    LMK if interested    Thanks!!!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

AndrewGK said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I have six stacks of stone that I can sell - but I don't have any real NEED for NMTs though.  I would prefer bells as I need them to buy specific items for my island.  If you can pay with IGB, how much would you pay for 6 stacks?  I have normally sold stacks for 50K IGB each, but would sell 6 stacks to you for 250GB as a bulk price.   LMK please if interested.  Thanks!


i'd be more than happy to buy them for igb!
honestly how many stacks would you be willing to sell beyond 6? that's how many i currently need to finish a project but im always running out regardless 
i'll pay 50k per stack for as many as you'll part with!


----------



## AndrewGK

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i'd be more than happy to buy them for igb!
> honestly how many stacks would you be willing to sell beyond 6? that's how many i currently need to finish a project but im always running out regardless
> i'll pay 50k per stack for as many as you'll part with!



I have 4 other stacks promised to someone but if he/she does not need them I can sell those 4 stacks to you. 

Can we do trade this afternoon? I'm out on business now but will be back home to do trades in 3 hours.  Lmk ty!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

AndrewGK said:


> I have 4 other stacks promised to someone but if he/she does not need them I can sell those 4 stacks to you.
> 
> Can we do trade this afternoon? I'm out on business now but will be back home to do trades in 3 hours.  Lmk ty!


no problem at all, im fine with waiting <3 thanks so much, just pm me when you're available!


----------



## Arckaniel

I have a lot of iron, clay, sticks, and softwood in my inventory but not much stone, I use stone a lot in my DIYs so I'm looking to trade those said materials for stone
Rate:
1 stack of iron (5 stacks available for trade) = 1 stack of stone
1 stack of clay (6 stack available for trade) = 1 stack of stone
2 stack of softwood (6 stacks available for trade) = 1 stack of stone
2 stack of sticks (6 stacks availabe for trade) = 1 stack of stone


----------



## lumineerin

Arckaniel said:


> I have a lot of iron, clay, sticks, softwood and hardwood in my inventory but not much stone, I use stone a lot in my DIYs so I'm looking to trade those said materials for stone
> Rate:
> 1 stack of iron (6 stacks available for trade) = 1 stack of stone
> 1 stack of clay (6 stack available for trade) = 1 stack of stone
> 2 stack of hardwood (4 stacks available for trade) = 1 stack of stone
> 2 stack of softwood (6 stacks available for trade) = 1 stack of stone
> 2 stack of sticks (6 stacks availabe for trade) = 1 stack of stone


I have 2 stacks of stone I can trade you! I'd be interested in trading for your stacks of hardwood!


----------



## biibii

i have 11 stacks of iron- im asking for 14 tbt for 30 pieces (a stack) 

please pm me if youre interested :0


----------



## Arckaniel

Hi I'd love to trade  DM a code if you're available so I could drop it off to your island


----------



## lumineerin

Arckaniel said:


> Hi I'd love to trade  DM a code if you're available so I could drop it off to your island


Will do!


----------



## alpacalypse

looking to offload some tree branches at a rate of 1nmt per 3 stacks c:


----------



## queertactics

I'm looking to buy at least four stacks of wood! can offer igb, tbt, nmt, whatever.


----------



## AndrewGK

i have lots of clay for sale PM me if interested in trade


----------



## zola

looking to buy 10 stacks of stone! can offer 50k per stack or 1 nmt per 2 stacks.


----------



## kyasarin

zola said:


> looking to buy 10 stacks of stone! can offer 50k per stack or 1 nmt per 2 stacks.


----------



## victoriae350

Looking to trade mom items! I have:

Pink mom knapsack x 4
Wooden Mom's pen stand

I have all the pen stands already! Looking to trade one item for one the following:
- Mom's knapsack: Flowers. M. Denim with stripes. Chick. Trees
- Mom's apron (ANY buty quilted and animals)


----------



## Pixiebelle

Looking for a couple stacks of apples! Can trade equivalent in peaches


----------



## ice_in_ma_veinz

I'm looking for a Samurai Wig and I'll be willing to trade it for one of the other Gulliver items that I have which are the Sphinx and a Moai Statue


----------



## lumineerin

Pixiebelle said:


> Looking for a couple stacks of apples! Can trade equivalent in peaches


Let me know when you're online and I can get you some free apples!


----------



## John Wick

I'm after a swap.
I have nine green streetlamps that I want to trade for black ones.

PM me!


----------



## Solio

Looking to trade my *ironwood cupboard diy recipe* for a *bamboo speaker diy recipe*

PM me if you're interested


----------



## Gruffin

Looking to trade:
- Natural Antique Bed
- Natural Antique Table
- Natural Antique Bureau

For the black versions of each


----------



## loochan

Looking for 4 stacks of hardwood, offering 2NMT. Open to other offers


----------



## Epod

Looking for some peaches and potentially NMTs. Can offer resources


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Whoops, wrong board!


----------



## AndrewGK

Epod said:


> Looking for some peaches and potentially NMTs. Can offer resources



I have peaches for sale.  How many do you need?  I can spare 1 or 2 bundles.   Each bundle sells for 10K 

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



loochan said:


> Looking for 4 stacks of hardwood, offering 2NMT. Open to other offers



I have 4 stacks of hardwood for sale!  Would prefer 20K IGB to 2 NMTs if possible please.  LMK ty!


----------



## Epod

AndrewGK said:


> I have peaches for sale.  How many do you need?  I can spare 1 or 2 bundles.   Each bundle sells for 10K
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 stacks of hardwood for sale!  Would prefer 20K IGB to 2 NMTs if possible please.  LMK ty!



1 bundle of peaches for 10,000 bells works for me! Do you want to PM me a dodo code?


----------



## AndrewGK

Epod said:


> 1 bundle of peaches for 10,000 bells works for me! Do you want to PM me a dodo code?



Yes.  Stand by please as I have 1 trade ahead of you


----------



## serudesu

Hello! ^.^

I'm looking for stacks of hardwood, if anyone is looking to get rid of them! Preferably possibly 5 stacks at minimum. o-o; 
I can provide 3 NMTs or 50k IGB. 

I have at least 25 red hyacinths, 20 orange windflowers, 15 red lilies, and 15 white pansies, 15 white lilies.
I've also got 10 red pansy bags, 5 white rose bags, 5 yellow rose bags.


----------



## Asegui94

Buying 10 stacks of wood and 10 stacks of softwood together - 5 nmt. Or 1m IGB. PM me thank you


----------



## SoupIsle247

Cou said:


> hiii, looking for oranges and cherries! i have pears, peaches and apples!


I have cherries, I'll trade you for some pears?


----------



## robbeary

Looking to catalog all the floor light colours!


----------



## Strong Badam

Looking for stacks of mushrooms and willing to pay in bells/NMT preferably NMT. Skinny Mushrooms are top priority.
Hit me up =)


----------



## A r i a n e

i'm looking for stones, 60 or 90, can trade for clay, iron nuggets or tree branches!


----------



## niko2

A r i a n e said:


> i'm looking for stones, 60 or 90, can trade for clay, iron nuggets or tree branches!


will you trade 90 irons for 90 stones?


----------



## A r i a n e

niko2 said:


> will you trade 90 irons for 90 stones?


yes please ^^ could we trade now?


----------



## niko2

A r i a n e said:


> yes please ^^ could we trade now?


sure! your island or mine?


----------



## A r i a n e

niko2 said:


> sure! your island or mine?


yours if it's okay? i'll get the irons now


----------



## niko2

A r i a n e said:


> yours if it's okay? i'll get the irons now


sure I'll pm you the dodo


----------



## Pixiebelle

lumineerin said:


> Let me know when you're online and I can get you some free apples!



Really? That would be awesome, ty! I'm not sure what time zone you're in but whenever you're ready ♡
(I should be online for at least the next few hours)


----------



## lumineerin

Pixiebelle said:


> Really? That would be awesome, ty! I'm not sure what time zone you're in but whenever you're ready ♡
> (I should be online for at least the next few hours)


No problem at all! I’ll be checking too so hopefully we’ll be online at the same time!!


----------



## Fluuffy

Edit: Looking for more ;-;

Looking for stacks of clay.
Will pay 99k for a stack or I can trade a blue rose or a green mum per stack.
I also have some pink rose hybrids and lots of black tulips to trade.


----------



## mel1738

How much clay do you need I have some..I’ll take blue roses and green mums


----------



## niko2

Looking for iron nuggets, I will trade other resources 1:1


----------



## Cyku

I'm selling 5 stacks of each: hardwood, softwood and regular wood. I would like NMTs or some items from my wishlist - https://nook.exchange/u/Cyku/wishlist ^^ We can also mix some NMTs with Bells 50:50. My only condition is please, buy equal quantity of each type of wood :3


----------



## serudesu

Cyku said:


> I'm selling 5 stacks of each: hardwood, softwood and regular wood. I would like NMTs or some items from my wishlist - https://nook.exchange/u/Cyku/wishlist ^^ We can also mix some NMTs with Bells 50:50. My only condition is please, buy equal quantity of each type of wood :3



I'd like your 5 stacks of hardwood please! I can offer you these items from your wishlist:

cool-paint flooring
retro dotted rug (I don't have the blue one, but this is as cute, but its up to you~)
cushion
I can craft you and iron wall rack~

And I have these recipes if you're interested:

peach dress
pot
water pump
wooden-block table
wooden simple bed
steamer-basket set
I can also give you 2 NMTs, on top of what you would like from what I'm offering. ^.^


----------



## Cyku

I still have 5 stacks of softwood and I'll take NMTs, items from my wishlist (https://nook.exchange/u/Cyku/wishlist)  and now also some bells ^^

Edit: sold


----------



## crepuscularrr

looking for any and all mushrooms! hoping to pay with NMT or IGB but we can work TBT out as well!


----------



## kendallrosee

Looking to trade stacks of softwood for stacks of hardwood!


----------



## chelziemae

Buying Stacks of Stones. Please help me finish my graveyard  Thank you


----------



## reallylovesquids

looking to buy stacks of weeds, iron, and a couple of tires! i can pay in NMT or IGB c:


----------



## Fluuffy

Edit: FOUND TOO MANY ^_^

Looking for stacks of clay. Looking to buy about 10 stacks.

Will trade bells or TBT or some hybrid flowers (1 blue rose and 1 green mum per stack). I also have DIYs, send me a message to check which ones you’re looking for and if I have it.


----------



## Epod

reallylovesquids said:


> looking to buy stacks of weeds, iron, and a couple of tires! i can pay in NMT or IGB c:


Will send you a PM!

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



chelziemae said:


> Buying Stacks of Stones. Please help me finish my graveyard  Thank you



How many do you need? I'd be looking for nmts!


----------



## nekosync

looking for pink cosmos and pink windflowers, will trade hybrids


----------



## serudesu

Looking for some old tires, looking for maybe 6 pieces? Let me know if you want to get rid of them!


----------



## ThePhantom

Buying stacks of hardwood and regular wood, 99k bells or 1 NMT per stack! DM me if interested


----------



## yosie1511

Buying stacks of regular wood.
Willing to pay 2 NMT or 198K bells per stack
Please DM me!

Already bought wood!


----------



## Epod

Selling stacks of all materials including bamboo but excluding gold nuggets for nmt


----------



## maefuwafuwa

Epod said:


> Selling stacks of all materials including bamboo but excluding gold nuggets for nmt


hi!! can i buy 4 stacks of iron and 1 stack of clay from you for 3 nmt per stack of 30? so 15 nmt total  lmk if that’s not enough


----------



## Epod

mikatana said:


> hi!! can i buy 4 stacks of iron and 1 stack of clay from you for 3 nmt per stack of 30? so 15 nmt total  lmk if that’s not enough


I'll check how much I've got left with iron and PM you


----------



## Coolio15

Looking for 2 red cosmos for a campsite recipe! Willing to trade NMT, IGB, TBT, or a blue hyacinth I recently acquired!
Found them!


----------



## Ronnerino365

I'm looking for 15 rusted parts, will trade for 200 iron nuggets


----------



## moonbox

Selling 2 Gemini fragments! will trade for IGB or NMT 
sold!


----------



## Argent

Looking for about 10 venus combs and 10 giant clams! Can offer star fragments, NMT, or IGB.


----------



## AndrewGK

Coolio15 said:


> Looking for 2 red cosmos for a campsite recipe! Willing to trade NMT, IGB, TBT, or a blue hyacinth I recently acquired!



I have 2 fully grown red cosmos!  I will give them to you gratis as well.   LMK soon if you want them.


----------



## Coolio15

AndrewGK said:


> I have 2 fully grown red cosmos!  I will give them to you gratis as well.   LMK soon if you want them.


Thank you, I already got them from a different trade though


----------



## nageki

i'm looking for drink machines (2 green, 1 pink, 1 white) and 1 black park clock! here's what i can order for you in return, or i can pay in NMTs

if you'd like something off my list that's higher value please pm me and we can work something out  (e.g i'd be happy to take 2 drink machines in exchange for a pool or teacup ride)


----------



## Rize

Looking for a lot of regular wood and iron DM me ^^


----------



## gloomville

LF rusted parts and iron

Looking for white drink machines

please pm


----------



## Arckaniel

Epod said:


> Selling stacks of all materials including bamboo but excluding gold nuggets for nmt


Hi how many stacks of stones do you have? Do you have skinny mushrooms available? Also willing to pay 3NMTs/stack


----------



## Silh

Seeking:

Iron nuggets
Hardwood
clay
stone

in bulk! PM me ps! ^^ *just seeking hardwood now!*


----------



## DairyCupid

Looking for Young spring bamboo!


----------



## eminyan

seeking gold nuggets! dm me your price- i preferably would like to pay in bells, nmts or star fragments


----------



## dreamytoon

Seeking around 120 stones. I can trade 120 iron.


----------



## chewya

lf stacks of stone! dm me your prices and amnt of stone you have ^_^


----------



## AndrewGK

chewya said:


> lf stacks of stone! dm me your prices and amnt of stone you have ^_^


I have 3 stacks of stone will sell to you for 150K IGB or 5 NMT whatever you prefer - PM me if interested


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

Looking to trade or buy some clay! I've got a stack of hard wood, some other wood and 25 iron I'm willing to trade. 

I've got six stacks of oranges I'd want to trade for peaches or apples, if you don't have either I'll just give them to you for free.


----------



## Ella.

Don't need anymore.


----------



## AndrewGK

Zoella101 said:


> Looking to buy a couple of stacks of weeds. Can trade wood in return.



How many stacks of weeds do you need? I can part with as many as 6 stacks and would prefer 6 stacks of wood in return. PM me further if interested 

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



LaylaTheMayor said:


> Looking to trade or buy some clay! I've got a stack of hard wood, some other wood and 25 iron I'm willing to trade.
> 
> I've got six stacks of oranges I'd want to trade for peaches or apples, if you don't have either I'll just give them to you for free.



I have stacks of clay for sale!  How much do you need?    I am willing to part with 3 stacks of clay for 25 iron and 1-2 stacks of wood.  PM me if interested further


----------



## alpacac

LF: stacks of acorns & pinecones, as well as the green/pastel playground gym
Can pay NMT, IGB, TBT or my DIY recipes in return - DM me & name your price


----------



## litilravnur

EDIT: Out of materials to trade


----------



## Lightmare

hello!! i'm REALLY looking for the wooden bookshelf diy!! i'm willing to trade anything


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

[THIS POST IS NOW OBSOLETE.]


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

Howdy! 

I have a spare Western-style Stone DIY recipe to trade for anyone’s spare Zen-style Stone DIY recipe.

PM me or mention me in a comment if you’re interested please


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Ghost Mayor Jayden said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I have a spare Western-style Stone DIY recipe to trade for anyone’s spare Zen-style Stone DIY recipe.
> 
> PM me or mention me in a comment if you’re interested please


I have a spare zen style DIY, you can have it for free. I already have the western stone style DIY as well


----------



## GreyGhost

I'm looking to buy stacks of wood! Happy to pay in bells or NMT. Let me know!


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy

Tinkeringbell said:


> I have a spare zen style DIY, you can have it for free. I already have the western stone style DIY as well



Thank you so much! Whenever you’re available, I can either come over to your island or you can come over to mine to pick it up


----------



## -Zora-

litilravnur said:


> Hi guys! I have some materials I don't really need. I don't want to set a price for them but IGB would be great.
> 
> I have:
> 
> 6 stacks of iron nuggets
> 6 stacks os stone
> 3 stacks of clay
> 7 stacks of branches
> 2 stacks of hardwood
> 1 stack of softwood
> 1 stack of wood


Hi! I would really like to buy all your iron and regular wood stacks. Is 350k enough? 50k per stack


----------



## litilravnur

-Zora- said:


> Hi! I would really like to buy all your iron and regular wood stacks. Is 350k enough? 50k per stack


Sent you a PM


----------



## Nia

I have a bunch of stacks of materials for trade/sale! Looking for bells, NMTs, or wishlist items!

iron x11
clay x19
stone x5
bamboo x5
fresh spring bamboo x3
softwood x12
hardwood x4
tree branches x7
bamboo shoots x3
taurus fragments x1


----------



## ChelleasaurusRexx

Wondering if anyone is willing to trade my iron stacks (up to 5 of them) for your wood stacks?


----------



## anonymous#127

Nia said:


> I have a bunch of stacks of materials for trade/sale! Looking for bells, NMTs, or wishlist items!
> 
> iron x11
> clay x19
> stone x7
> bamboo x5
> fresh spring bamboo x3
> softwood x12
> hardwood x4
> tree branches x7
> bamboo shoots x3
> taurus fragments x1


If you are still available, I really would like some stone (the more the better)
I have a white simple medium mat, pom-pom sweater (white), and straw boater (beige) that I have on hand now to give. 
Can also pay IGBs and NMTs. Whatever you think is a fair trade


----------



## UwU Dami

I am looking for fishbait! If anyone has any that they are interested in trading let me know!


----------



## Grimlyn

How much are regular stars going for? I need a few and depending on the price I’d like to pay in bells!


----------



## SaphFire

LF: fishbait! If you'd like to sell me some, DM me and suggest a price!


----------



## benben12

LF: stacks of wood and iron. Will pay generous amount of bells. DM please!


----------



## Brun2166

Looking to swap some of my extra iron for gold nuggets and wood please.


----------



## Silh

looking for stacks of wood! I can pay in nmt/tbt/igb ^^

pls pm!


----------



## benben12

LF stacks of stone! Will pay generous amount of bells. Please DM.


----------



## MayorKawaii

I need 2 golden nuggets, can offer bells or nmts


----------



## PeachTea04

LF: stacks of stone
FT: stacks of any type of wood


----------



## AndrewGK

MayorKawaii said:


> I need 2 golden nuggets, can offer bells or nmts



I have 2 of those. Please name price you will pay for them 



PeachTea04 said:


> LF: stacks of stone
> FT: stacks of any type of wood



I have stacks of stone to give (4 total).  Please name price you will pay for them


----------



## Saturn

LF: 5 gold nuggets


----------



## Sugardonuts

Hello, I'm looking for
1) 1 or more cardboard boxes (I can offer fruit of any kind)
2) Black street lamps (I have the green variant)
3) Drink machine variants, other than pink and white (I have the white one to trade!)


----------



## lumineerin

Selling the following materials for TBT:
Iron (4 stacks)
Stone (4 stacks)
Mud (4 stacks)
Softwood (3 stacks)
Hardwood (3 stacks)
Wood (2 stacks)

Reply or PM if you're interested in anything!


----------



## PeachTea04

AndrewGK said:


> I have stacks of stone to give (4 total).  Please name price you will pay for them


I'd pay 150k per stack of stone


----------



## AndrewGK

PeachTea04 said:


> I'd pay 150k per stack of stone



Can we do trade 6pm eastern time tonight?  At work now.


----------



## PeachTea04

AndrewGK said:


> Can we do trade 6pm eastern time tonight?  At work now.


Sure that’s fine


----------



## AndrewGK

PeachTea04 said:


> Sure that’s fine



Online in 5 min


----------



## SakuraJD

Edit: nevermind, got what i needed


----------



## lumineerin

lumineerin said:


> Selling the following materials for TBT:
> Iron (4 stacks)
> Stone (4 stacks)
> Mud (4 stacks)
> Softwood (3 stacks)
> Hardwood (3 stacks)
> Wood (2 stacks)
> 
> Reply or PM if you're interested in anything!


Still available!!


----------



## Babo

Hey!! Im looking for young spring bamboo stacks! Around 10 stacks! Willing to pay igb/nmt or other materials or a combination of both!


----------



## Boundingfeather

done


----------



## Skysicle

Hello, I’m new here. Does anyone have a dark wood version (the color next to black) of the simple panel and low screen that I can catalogue?





I only have the light brown version of both. I am also terraforming at the moment so I can only visit Islands.
I am happy to trade star fragments, give diys, and craft any ironwood if you have enough materials.


----------



## Licorice

Looking for iron ore. I can offer hybrids, other materials, nmt or tbt.


----------



## Skysicle

Licorice said:


> Looking for iron ore. I can offer hybrids, other materials, nmt or tbt.


I have some Iron ore, do you have a dark wood, brown, or black version of the simple panel that I can please catalog?


----------



## commanddissonance

Anyone want to trade 5 white streetlamps for 5 black ones? I could also buy with iGB!


----------



## Brun2166

Looking to trade iron or clay for some gold


----------



## Sosisa

looking to catalog a Poncho coat in every colour except of pink
Will pay!


----------



## MayorKawaii

LF 20 skinny mushrooms, can pay in tbt or igb


----------



## melbells

Looking for DIYs for ironwood furniture! Willing to trade/pay.


----------



## Sosisa

melbells said:


> Looking for DIYs for ironwood furniture! Willing to trade/pay.


I have the iron closet
if you're interested do you have anything from my *wishlist* by any chance? if not that's all good


----------



## Frochi25

Does anybody want turnips?

1 stack equals 1 nmt.


----------



## ZebraQueen

I have a dynamic painting to trade for another piece of art (any other art will work for me as long it is real)


----------



## wilky

melbells said:


> Looking for DIYs for ironwood furniture! Willing to trade/pay.


I have the cutting board and ironwood bed diy if you're still looking


----------



## melbells

Thanks @wilky, actually found what I needed with the ironwood  Now am searching for natural garden furniture DIY's. Can pay or trade


----------



## wilky

melbells said:


> Thanks @wilky, actually found what I needed with the ironwood  Now am searching for natural garden furniture DIY's. Can pay or trade


I have a natural garden table diy


----------



## maefuwafuwa

LF: 5 full stacks of normal wood FT: in game bells, NMT


----------



## Dunquixote

LF all color variations of Springy Ride On, Snack and drink machine except for Zebra (springy), green (drink machine) & white (snack machine) and apples. Can trade peaches, zebra springy ride on, green drink machine & white snack machine or tbt. Would like two of the black drink machines if possible (will pay extra in tbt or by trading something else for them).

Edit: Got the silver snack machine! Got Brown Springy Ride On


----------



## Rokushi

Hi! I'm looking to catalog some soft serve lamps, I could trade TBT.

Edit: Got it!


----------



## Pendragon1980

If anybody has the black or brown phone booth I have the gold to make a trade or another offer?

I have about an hour before work so if you PM me after that I will get back to you tomorrow morning


----------



## sicHighbeams

Looking to buy Celeste items. Specifically the Rocket and the UFO, can pay with a few NMTs.

Also looking to buy Rusted communicator parts


----------



## Lazy Faye

LF: iron garden table DIY
I can pay bells, tbt, or trade for multiple of my extra DIYs

Edit: got it


----------



## boofus

Buying all Bait!


----------



## dahlialia

I am looking for stacks of regular wood and stone. Happy to give NMT or IGB.

Edit: also looking for a watermelon beach ball and blue and brown anthuriums.


----------



## AndrewGK

dahlialia said:


> I am looking for stacks of regular wood and stone. Happy to give NMT or IGB.
> 
> Edit: also looking for a watermelon beach ball and blue and brown anthuriums.



Hello!

I have up to TEN stacks of stone to sell - each stack to be sold for 50K IGB - PM if interested


----------



## effluo

Looking to trade 11 green steetlamps for 11 brown ones please! Thank you!


----------



## H2O Crossing

Looking for white western shirt. Trading or buying it. Let me know, thanks


----------



## commanddissonance

Anyone have any yellow mum seeds? / the full flowers? I need around 20-30 and can offer some materials or iGB!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

commanddissonance said:


> Anyone have any yellow mum seeds? / the full flowers? I need around 20-30 and can offer some materials or iGB!



I have 10 full grown ones and 10 seed bags. Send me a dodo code and I'll drop them off for you, free of charge


----------



## commanddissonance

Tinkeringbell said:


> I have 10 full grown ones and 10 seed bags. Send me a dodo code and I'll drop them off for you, free of charge



Thank you so much! ;-; are you sure you don't want anything?


----------



## Tinkeringbell

commanddissonance said:


> Thank you so much! ;-; are you sure you don't want anything?



Absolutely sure!


----------



## applesauc3

Looking for 10 stacks of wood! I’ll pay 2 TBT per stack


----------



## nageki

want to buy up to 10 gold nuggets for ~100k igb per nug - so 1mil for the stack of 10! happy to craft a few winter items for seller(s) as well (eg frozen treat sets, most ice/frozen series items). please pm me!


----------



## Elle00

Sugardonuts said:


> Hello, I'm looking for
> 1) 1 or more cardboard boxes (I can offer fruit of any kind)
> 2) Black street lamps (I have the green variant)
> 3) Drink machine variants, other than pink and white (I have the white one to trade!)


Have a cardboard box would you like it?


----------



## crepuscularrr

looking for stacks of stone! can trade 1:1 for stacks of clay and iron, or i can offer NMT or TBT.


----------



## misscarol

Hello! 
I'm looking for the pink drink machine. I have a white one to trade or can do NMT/TBT/IGB  Thanks!


----------



## lumineerin

crepuscularrr said:


> looking for stacks of stone! can trade 1:1 for stacks of clay and iron, or i can offer NMT or TBT.


I have a bunch of stone! How many do you need?


----------



## CoolDudez

Im looking for a pink dj booth. Will trade a black dj booth


----------



## Jarrad

LF bells, I have TBT to trade


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m looking for simple panel brown - plain & copper - plain, soup kettle all variations except congee & curry, black drink machines x4, springy ride variations except zebra yellow and brown. Interested in trading with tbt or nmt.


----------



## marshallows

have an extra pagoda to sell! it is customizable so you can change the color to whatever you want~ looking for tbt or nmt for it ^^


----------



## Pendragon1980

marshallows said:


> have an extra pagoda to sell! it is customizable so you can change the color to whatever you want~ looking for tbt or nmt for it ^^


How many TBT ?


----------



## pochy

misscarol said:


> Hello!
> I'm looking for the pink drink machine. I have a white one to trade or can do NMT/TBT/IGB  Thanks!


hi, i could get you one! is 5 tbt okay?


----------



## marshallows

Pendragon1980 said:


> How many TBT ?


can do 50! ; v ;


----------



## Pendragon1980

marshallows said:


> can do 50! ; v ;


Unfortunately I only have 44.  Can I adjunct that with IGB or NMT?


----------



## marshallows

Pendragon1980 said:


> Unfortunately I only have 44.  Can I adjunct that with IGB or NMT?


how many nmt can you top off?


----------



## Pendragon1980

marshallows said:


> how many nmt can you top off?


Maybe 10?


----------



## misscarol

nodice said:


> hi, i could get you one! is 5 tbt okay?



That would be great! Thank you! Let me know when you are available to trade


----------



## pochy

misscarol said:


> That would be great! Thank you! Let me know when you are available to trade


now would be best for me c: if it's not a good time for for you, then in probably around 6 hours?


----------



## Tinkeringbell

CoolDudez said:


> Im looking for a pink dj booth. Will trade a black dj booth



I have a pink DJ's turntable, I couldn't find anything about DJ booths in the game... is that what you mean? Then I'd love to trade!


----------



## sarosephie

Looking for tires/trash items for IGB!


----------



## CoolDudez

Tinkeringbell said:


> I have a pink DJ's turntable, I couldn't find anything about DJ booths in the game... is that what you mean? Then I'd love to trade!


Sorry im late yes that is what i am looking for I can give you the dodo code when you are ready.


----------



## marshallows

anyone looking for an ironwood table diy?


----------



## Pendragon1980

sarosephie said:


> Looking for tires/trash items for IGB!


I have tons. How many do you need?


----------



## sarosephie

Pendragon1980 said:


> I have tons. How many do you need?


Ahz nevermind, I'm all set!


----------



## Saith

Looking for the Brown Antique set. Willing to buy or catalog! DM me!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

CoolDudez said:


> Sorry im late yes that is what i am looking for I can give you the dodo code when you are ready.



No worries, now I'm late too...Sorry! If you still need one, it's still there


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

LF Skinny Mushrooms, have tickets, IGB, TBT, blue roses, green mums to trade


----------



## Nicolette

Looking to trade 6 brown streetlamps for 6 black ones!


----------



## izzyvixen

I have 5 of the 6 and can order the last one for tomorrow


----------



## Nicolette

izzyvixen said:


> I have 5 of the 6 and can order the last one for tomorrow


That would be great! I can wait for the last one to come in so we can trade them all at once


----------



## izzyvixen

ok will order it!


----------



## nageki

LF a stack or two of bamboo shoots, i can pay igb (name your price) or come and drop a mix of hybrids off (i have Most kinds in stock + lily of the valleys)!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



MichaelvonGrimm said:


> LF Skinny Mushrooms, have tickets, IGB, TBT, blue roses, green mums to trade


i can sell you one stack of 10 for....200k igb? idk what a fair price would be so let me know if that's overcharging


----------



## nekosync

looking to trade DIYs - i have a butter churn diy and a manga library wall one


----------



## dexterminate88

Looking to swap NYE hats.

I have access to NYE silk hat in red, green, pink, purple.
Would like to trade for NYE silk in blue, yellow, orange, light blue or any of the 8 colors of NYE hats. Will also pay in TBT if you don't need the colors I have!


----------



## buginski

Would anyone like to trade a blue drink machine for my pink one?


----------



## Rinibun

Need Hardwood 3 stacks. 

I can trade stone, clay, soft or regular wood stacks.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Need 1 stack of young bamboo and 7 stacks of wood
I have iron, clay, soft wood and 4 gold nuggets


----------



## Elle00

Rinibun said:


> Need Hardwood 3 stacks.
> 
> I can trade stone, clay, soft or regular wood stacks.


I have some hardwood! Would like regular wood pls

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Need 1 stack of young bamboo and 7 stacks of wood
> I have iron, clay, soft wood and 4 gold nuggets


Young bamboo same as bamboo pieces right? If so, I have a stack would like gold nuggets or iron


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Elle00 said:


> I have some hardwood! Would like regular wood pls
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020
> 
> 
> Young bamboo same as bamboo pieces right? If so, I have a stack would like gold nuggets or iron


No theres young and theres regular bamboo.


----------



## Elle00

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> No theres young and theres regular bamboo.


I don’t have a stack only have 15 would you like that?


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Elle00 said:


> I don’t have a stack only have 15 would you like that?


Yes that enough for what I need. 2 stacks of iron ok?


----------



## Elle00

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Yes that enough for what I need. 2 stacks of iron ok?


Yup  pm me your dodo will be there Soon


----------



## Lynnatchii

I'm looking for a stack of normal wood, will trade with a stack of Hard wood, softwood, stones or clay


----------



## nageki

im looking for TRASH......specifically old tires. as many as humanly possible. i can trade either 1 stack of normal resources (wood, stone, iron, clay) per 5 tires, or just pay you 1k igb per tire. please help me make my run-down retro city island a reality

also a really long shot but if anyone would like to trade 2 rusted parts for 2 gold nuggets......dm me


----------



## potbellypiggy

I'd like to do a diy swap or DIY for a golden nuggets
I have
1x shellfish bag
1x shell wand
1x Western style stone (gravestone)
1x shell wreath
3x bonsai shelf
1x ironwood chair
1x hanging terrarium

1 DIY = 1 DIY
1 DIY = 2 golden nuggets.

DIYS I'm after
Terrarium
Scarecrow
Stone lion dog***
Ironwood dresser*
Cutting board*
Pine bonsai*
Shell lamp
Shell speaker
Gold helmet

(to name just a few! The starred ones are my most wanted) please let me know if you would like to trade!


----------



## Bogus Reality

potbellypiggy said:


> I'd like to do a diy swap or DIY for a golden nuggets
> I have
> 1x shellfish bag
> 1x shell wand
> 1x Western style stone (gravestone)
> 1x shell wreath
> 2x bonsai shelf
> 1x golden casket
> 1x hanging terrarium
> 
> 1 DIY = 1 DIY
> 1 DIY = 2 golden nuggets.
> 
> DIYS I'm after
> Terrarium
> Scarecrow
> Pitfall seed**
> Stone lion dog***
> Ironwood dresser*
> Cutting board*
> Pine bonsai*
> Shell lamp
> Shell speaker
> 
> (to name just a few! The starred ones are my most wanted) please let me know if you would like to trade!



I have an extra pitfall seed diy. Let me know if you want to trade for the golden casket diy and I can bring it over to your island.

Thanks!


----------



## The_lost

nevermind


----------



## dino

nageki said:


> im looking for TRASH......specifically old tires. as many as humanly possible. i can trade either 1 stack of normal resources (wood, stone, iron, clay) per 5 tires, or just pay you 1k igb per tire. please help me make my run-down retro city island a reality
> 
> also a really long shot but if anyone would like to trade 2 rusted parts for 2 gold nuggets......dm me



heya, if you are still looking for trash, DM me within 24hrs! i'm resetting and have a bunch  to give away


----------



## dizzy bone

I have 10 stacks of stone to trade 1:1 for stacks of wood or iron ore. PM me if interested. This offer will always be open as long as I have stone available.


----------



## Emmsey

I am searching for the iron wall lamp DIY recipe to buy/ trade. If anyone has the recipe to spare let me know!


----------



## Kattea

Saith said:


> Looking for the Brown Antique set. Willing to buy or catalog! DM me!



I have this set in my catalog, might take me a few days to order everything but please message me if you're still looking. I cant take nmt or tbt.


----------



## marshallows

anyone have spare can, tire, and a boot you don't need?
trying to make trash bags for my secret beach. i'll be happy to take them from you. ; v ;

*edit*: JUST LOOKING FOR A TIRE NOW!!! PLS LMK!!!


----------



## dizzy bone

marshallows said:


> anyone have spare can, tire, and a boot you don't need? just one for each items is fine!
> trying to make trash bags for my secret beach. please lmk i'll be happy to take them from you. ; v ;



I‘m out of tires but I have 4 cans and 4 boots I can give you for free! PM me when you’re free!


----------



## Amalgamate

hello! i need rusted parts!

i have the items listed, and the amount of rusted parts im asking for at a ratio (my items:rusted parts.) i only need 28 parts 
i will be taking trades from multiple people at once so this list will be updated periodically

young spring bambo (10) - 1:3
iron nuggets (90) - 3:1
cherries (20) - 1:1
oranges (11) - 1:1
regular star fragments (10) - 1:3
nook miles ticket (4) - 1:6


----------



## Solio

I'm looking to trade surfboard-colours.
My colour is the green one and Id like to trade for any other colour.



Spoiler: Surfboard colours


----------



## Elle00

Solio said:


> I'm looking to trade surfboard-colours.
> My colour is the green one and Id like to trade for any other colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Surfboard colours
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283684


Got a white one! Do you have time to spare? Switch is charging!


----------



## Solio

Elle00 said:


> Got a white one! Do you have time to spare? Switch is charging!


Im free right now. Just give a heads up when youre ready.


----------



## LadyCheshire

Looking to trade 2 taurus fragments for 2 Gemini fragments


----------



## Tinkeringbell

LadyCheshire said:


> Looking to trade 2 taurus fragments for 2 Gemini fragments ❤



I don't need any gemini fragments, but I've got the taurus fragments for free for you, if you'd like


----------



## JellyBeans

I've got two cool teacup rides taking up space in my storage if anyone wants them... also looking for a film projector, a birthday table and a beige/black do rag


----------



## Tinkeringbell

JellyBeans said:


> I've got two cool teacup rides taking up space in my storage as well as a black lighthouse if anyone wants them... also looking for a film projector, a birthday table and a beige/black do rag



 I have a film projector you can have, let me know if you're still looking!


----------



## JellyBeans

Tinkeringbell said:


> I have a film projector you can have, let me know if you're still looking!


I actually managed to find one but thank you!! I should edit my post aha


----------



## Kiara12

I'm looking for 1 cancer fragment, a couple stacks of regular star fragments, and a couple pearls! I have have other materials and DIYs for trade! I can also see if I have items from your wishlist, just let me know!


----------



## bunnyarachne

potbellypiggy said:


> I'd like to do a diy swap or DIY for a golden nuggets
> I have
> 1x shellfish bag
> 1x shell wand
> 1x Western style stone (gravestone)
> 1x shell wreath
> 3x bonsai shelf
> 1x ironwood chair
> 1x hanging terrarium
> 
> 1 DIY = 1 DIY
> 1 DIY = 2 golden nuggets.
> 
> DIYS I'm after
> Terrarium
> Scarecrow
> Stone lion dog***
> Ironwood dresser*
> Cutting board*
> Pine bonsai*
> Shell lamp
> Shell speaker
> Gold helmet
> 
> (to name just a few! The starred ones are my most wanted) please let me know if you would like to trade!



Never mind. Thanks


----------



## Elle00

Anyone have left over water eggs? Need a stack!


----------



## weavile

Done


----------



## Etown20

Looking for any/all mushroom DIYs. I have Poppy moving in soon, and I'd to get them to decorate around her house.


----------



## Autbird

Looking for stacks of wood! Can trade stacks of hardwood or softwood, sticks, or (some) stone.


----------



## graciemayy

looking for (normal) wood! can trade soft & hard wood or basically anything, pm me


----------



## applesauc3

Looking to trade gold nuggets for wood at 2:1 ratio because I need wood. 2 gold nuggets = 1 wood


----------



## nageki

Amalgamate said:


> hello! i need rusted parts!
> 
> i have the items listed, and the amount of rusted parts im asking for at a ratio (my items:rusted parts.) i only need 28 parts
> i will be taking trades from multiple people at once so this list will be updated periodically
> 
> young spring bambo (10) - 1:3
> iron nuggets (90) - 3:1
> cherries (20) - 1:1
> oranges (11) - 1:1
> regular star fragments (10) - 1:3
> nook miles ticket (4) - 1:6


i can trade you 3 for that stack of young spring bamboo if you'd like! pm me ^^

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



weavile said:


> I'm looking for an anchor statue and two fish prints.
> 
> I have a fresh cooler, marine pop wall, fish shirt, bug aloha shirt, artisanal bug cage for trade


can i trade you two fish prints for the artisinal bug cage? if this is unfair i'm happy to throw in some igb/tbt or materials, just let me know


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

LF pine cones and acorns. Can trade for most other mats. I’m away from my switch right now so I don’t know how much of every mat I have. I can also trade NMT or IGB.


----------



## Dunquixote

Still looking for 4+ black drink machines, 1 black throwback skull radio, diy hyacinth lamp. I can offer tbt/igb/nmt or trade items such as ones I listed in the spoiler in my thread.


----------



## Alice_sweetberry

Cou said:


> hiii, looking for oranges and cherries! i have pears, peaches and apples!


I could bring you pears and cherries just for a fun visit if you want.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



funckydb said:


> Hi!
> I am looking for apples and cherries that I can trade with any other fruit.
> 
> I am also looking for Mums, Roses and Cosmos.
> I can trade them with any other flower type or even some hybrids I have (pink and orange hyacinths, pink and orange lilies, pink windflower, blue pansy, black tulip)


I can bring apples and cherries if you would give me oranges?


----------



## lilyplaysacnh

i want

1. coffee cup (white)
2. coffee maker
3. crafting recipe for a bench

pm me if interested in trading


----------



## Keyla

Looking for 3 cherry will trade any other fruit for them


----------



## sbutler

Will trade pansies or any fruit for windflowers?


----------



## Adventure9

I'm looking to catalog or buy a white claw foot tub if anyone has one ^^ I can offer bells or star fragments (I have a TON of regular frags lol)

Please message me if you would like to trade, ty!


----------



## staroidz

looking to trade 1 stack of wood with 1 stack of softwood/hardwood! PM me!


----------



## marshallows

anyone have a spare tire you don't need? lmao


----------



## wanderlust//

looking for:
-young spring bamboo
-bamboo pieces
-cherry blossom petals
-bamboo shoots
need lots! can pay in tbt, igb, nmt <3


----------



## Morningowl

marshallows said:


> anyone have a spare tire you don't need? lmao


If still need one got for you xD 





wanderlust// said:


> looking for:
> -young spring bamboo
> -bamboo pieces
> -cherry blossom petals
> -bamboo shoots
> need lots! can pay in tbt, igb, nmt <3


If your still looking for bamboo shots let me know


----------



## wanderlust//

Morningowl said:


> If still need one got for you xD
> If your still looking for bamboo shots let me know


I’m still looking for shoots! Dm me how many you can give and what you’d like in return


----------



## marshallows

Morningowl said:


> If still need one got for you xD


i'm still looking! please PM me whenever you're online and is available for me to quickly pick up! ; v ;


----------



## Imbri

Does anyone have a green retro fan I could trade for my orange one? It's the only color I've never seen in other shops. 

Got it.


----------



## azaleastouch

i'll pay NMT for clay, stone, and iron nuggets!


----------



## pandapples

Looking for stacks of wood. Unsurprisingly, I have softwood to trade. I can offer at a 2 to 1 ratio. So two stacks of softwood for your one stack of wood. Thanks!


----------



## KyleKol

Looking for two green streetlamps! I can offer two white streetlamps in exchange


----------



## Skandranon

looking for scorpio fragments
have
aries fragments
cancer fragments
gemini fragments


----------



## Amalgamate

nageki said:


> i can trade you 3 for that stack of young spring bamboo if you'd like! pm me ^^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020
> 
> 
> can i trade you two fish prints for the artisinal bug cage? if this is unfair i'm happy to throw in some igb/tbt or materials, just let me know


hey im really sorry, i wont be doing the trades now. thanks for responding though.


----------



## lumineerin

KyleKol said:


> Looking for two green streetlamps! I can offer two white streetlamps in exchange


Let me know if you're still looking for streetlamps and I can order some for you!


----------



## RedRum2514

KyleKol said:


> Looking for two green streetlamps! I can offer two white streetlamps in exchange


Are you still looking? I have some.


----------



## Peter

looking to trade my stacks of stone for stacks of wood, maybe 2-3 stacks. :- )


----------



## Dunquixote

Looking to trade any 4 of my Nook Mile Variations for 4 more gray lighthouses. I’ll tt to get the order ready if anyone is interested.


----------



## Angelic8484

kikotoot said:


> For anyone who has bamboo (unfortunately I don't  ) I have lots of recipes that use young bamboo and I'd be happy to craft you a recipe so long as you provide the materials
> 
> I can do it free of charge but would greatly appreciate a tip of 1 bamboo shoot per item  They're pretty nice and I haven't had luck getting bamboo to farm from mystery islands
> 
> Pictures of them coming soon!


I have lots of bamboo lmk

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



stormsastridestories said:


> Would you let me catalogue the set by any chance? I can trade Nook Miles or let you catalogue things in return.


I have some!! I can buy it from my purchases I have the bed, low table, dresser, laundry basket, waste basket, end table, lamp, and others I think


----------



## justalittlemad

Foundbd


----------



## Bcat

I’m looking for weeds. Tragically, I’ve run out and I need them for recipes. Lmk if you’re looking to get rid of some. I’ll pay whatever


----------



## Pendragon1980

Bcat said:


> I’m looking for weeds. Tragically, I’ve run out and I need them for recipes. Lmk if you’re looking to get rid of some. I’ll pay whatever


How many do you need?


----------



## Bcat

Pendragon1980 said:


> How many do you need?


How many do you have lol? And what are you looking for in return?


----------



## Pendragon1980

I have 4 stacks of 99. Could you spare some TBT?


----------



## Bcat

Pendragon1980 said:


> I have 4 stacks of 99. Could you spare some TBT?


Sure! 2 per stack?


----------



## Pendragon1980

Sounds good let me get back from a quick island hop.


----------



## Bcat

Pendragon1980 said:


> Sounds good let me get back from a quick island hop.


My island or yours?


----------



## Pendragon1980

Yours


----------



## Elle00

Need stacks of star fragments if you can spare  need a bunch


----------



## kittykat11

hi @JellyBeans not sure if you still have the cool teacup rides but i would love one 
dont have to do rag but could trade tbt or nmt?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

kikotoot said:
For anyone who has bamboo (unfortunately I don't  ) I have lots of recipes that use young bamboo and I'd be happy to craft you a recipe so long as you provide the materials 

I can do it free of charge but would greatly appreciate a tip of 1 bamboo shoot per item  They're pretty nice and I haven't had luck getting bamboo to farm from mystery islands 

Pictures of them coming soon!

@kikotoot do you still need bamboo shoots? i dont have any young spring bamboo but would love if you could craft me some green pile leaves in exchange for the bamboo shoots


----------



## Angelic8484

Elle00 said:


> Need stacks of star fragments if you can spare  need a bunch


Me too!!!


----------



## Pendragon1980

This is going to sound kind of weird to type but would anybody like to trade my tower of Pisa for their pyramid?

edit: got it! Thanks


----------



## duckyducky

Looking for stone and iron diy fence


----------



## Sugg

Hiii Everyone!
I'm looking for Apples, Cherries and Oranges. I have Pears and Peaches if you wanted to grab some fruit too.

Also, I'm looking for a ironwood dresser DIY. I have a cutting board DIY I can trade.


----------



## Elle00

Sugg said:


> Hiii Everyone!
> I'm looking for Apples, Cherries and Oranges. I have Pears and Peaches if you wanted to grab some fruit too.
> 
> Also, I'm looking for a ironwood dresser DIY. I have a cutting board DIY I can trade.


I can give you some I’m just eating I’ll pm you in 30 mins or less


----------



## Sugg

Elle00 said:


> I can give you some I’m just eating I’ll pm you in 30 mins or less



Thank you!!!!


----------



## ForestFox

I am trading a diy for log decorative shelves for the starry wall!


----------



## Sugg

ForestFox said:


> I am trading a diy for log decorative shelves for the starry wall!


Hi!!! Just to clarify, are yu giving a starry wall for the shelves??


----------



## Hilbunny

LF one yellow rose (can be seeds or bloomer)
And these items <3





						Pink White Gym by hilbunny | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Pink White Gym, a list by hilbunny containing 3 items




					villagerdb.com
				




I can trade, buy, catalogue, whatevs


----------



## Dunquixote

LF yellow phone box; was supposed to get it in a trade but it’s not in my catalogue or storage as I had thought it was so something must’ve happened :/. Will trade any of my nook mile variations for it.

Am also looking for three lucky cats.

Items I can offer are here.

Edit: Got the phone box!


----------



## RejectiontheHedgie

Looking for a nooks selling hyacinth's, roses, lilies, and Windflowers- will tip


----------



## potbellypiggy

I have 16 Leo fragments! I would like to trade them in sets of 4, for
4 aries fragments
4 taurus fragments
4 gemini fragments
4 cancer fragments.

Please message to trade.
Also looking for stone stacks.


----------



## Thrace33

RejectiontheHedgie said:


> Looking for a nooks selling hyacinth's, roses, lilies, and Windflowers- will tip


I have lillies and windflowers

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020



Dunquixote said:


> LF yellow phone box; was supposed to get it in a trade but it’s not in my catalogue or storage as I had thought it was so something must’ve happened :/. Will trade any of my nook mile variations for it.
> 
> Am also looking for three lucky cats.
> 
> Items I can offer are here.


Did you get one?  i have it on my island.  I am looking for a red phone box, otherwise will take the equivalent in NMT


----------



## Dunquixote

Thrace33 said:


> I have lillies and windflowers
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> 
> Did you get one?  i have it on my island.  I am looking for a red phone box, otherwise will take the equivalent in NMT



I got it! Thanks for asking though


----------



## Angelic8484

RejectiontheHedgie said:


> Looking for a nooks selling hyacinth's, roses, lilies, and Windflowers- will tip


You can come to my island!!


----------



## MochiACNL

LF stack of each mushroom! 
Lmk what you'd like


----------



## cabbagehead

Hey, I'm looking for a hibiscus flower surfboard, let me know what you'd want in return!


----------



## Apo

I posted a thread as well, but I need a lit if fish bait. Will trade for materials and such.


----------



## Blue Triangles

Anybody have a few Leo fragments they want to sell?


----------



## Smsimo

duckykate said:


> looking to trade materials for star fragments, just tell me what you need because I have most of everything


Hi what type of star frags would u like? If I have the ones u would like I would like to trade it for gold

	Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2020



Apo said:


> I posted a thread as well, but I need a lit if fish bait. Will trade for materials and such.


I have 36 fish bait. If that is what u want could I possibly get it for some gold?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2020



Blue Triangles said:


> Anybody have a few Leo fragments they want to sell?


I have some leo frags. What would u trade for them and how many do u want?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2020



kikotoot said:


> For anyone who has bamboo (unfortunately I don't  ) I have lots of recipes that use young bamboo and I'd be happy to craft you a recipe so long as you provide the materials
> 
> I can do it free of charge but would greatly appreciate a tip of 1 bamboo shoot per item  They're pretty nice and I haven't had luck getting bamboo to farm from mystery islands
> 
> Pictures of them coming soon!


Hi would u possibly want to buy bamboo from me or bamboo sprigs?


----------



## avieators

i am once again looking for black streetlamps, can trade white streetlamps or nmt


----------



## Smsimo

Hi everyone I am selling stuff from here






	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020



Smsimo said:


> Hi everyone I am selling stuff from here


Nvm this shouldn’t have come up 1 sec

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020



Smsimo said:


> Hi everyone I am selling stuff from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020
> 
> 
> Nvm this shouldn’t have come up 1 sec











						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange
				




	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020

There we go

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020



Apo said:


> I posted a thread as well, but I need a lit if fish bait. Will trade for materials and such.


I have 36 fish bait. The materials I would like is gold if u have some


----------



## Bekaa

Smsimo said:


> Hi everyone I am selling stuff from here
> 
> View attachment 318027
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020
> 
> 
> Nvm this shouldn’t have come up 1 sec
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nook Exchange
> 
> 
> Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook.exchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020
> 
> There we go
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020
> 
> 
> I have 36 fish bait. The materials I would like is gold if u have some


I’m interested in your rock head and the parasail tail. here’s what I have for trade or cataloging.  https://nook.exchange/u/Rda515


----------



## Niks

Anyone having some stone stacks to spare?


----------



## Bekaa

Niks said:


> Anyone having some stone stacks to spare?


I’ve got five for you. Let me know if you want to come get them. Heres my wishlist if you see anything you got on hand, but payment not necessary.








						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange


----------



## Niks

LivinTheLife said:


> I’ve got five for you. Let me know if you want to come get them. Heres my wishlist if you see anything you got on hand, but payment not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nook Exchange
> 
> 
> Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook.exchange



That would be great! I have looked at at your wishlist but I do not have anything that is on there, I am sorry. Can I come pick them up now?


----------



## Smsimo

LivinTheLife said:


> I’m interested in your rock head and the parasail tail. here’s what I have for trade or cataloging.  https://nook.exchange/u/Rda515


Do u have any nmt it tbt u could use?


----------



## Bekaa

Niks said:


> That would be great! I have looked at at your wishlist but I do not have anything that is on there, I am sorry. Can I come pick them up now?


That’s ok on the wishlist. just give me a few minutes to get back to the right time, then I’ll send a dodo code to you.


----------



## Niks

LivinTheLife said:


> That’s ok on the wishlist. just give me a few minutes to get back to the right time, then I’ll send a dodo code to you.



That is totally fine, see you in a bit!


----------



## Bekaa

Smsimo said:


> Do u have any nmt it tbt u could use?


Yes I could spare some of both. What are you thinking?


----------



## Smsimo

LivinTheLife said:


> Yes I could spare some of both. What are you thinking?


U choose

	Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020



Smsimo said:


> U choose


I would probably prefer tbt


----------



## Bekaa

Smsimo said:


> U choose
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020
> 
> 
> I would probably prefer tbt


Would you do 5 NMT and 5 tbt? If that’s too cheap, I’ll understand.


----------



## Smsimo

Could u do a little more plz?


----------



## Bekaa

Smsimo said:


> Could u do a little more plz?


10 of each?


----------



## Smsimo

LivinTheLife said:


> 10 of each?


Sure but I may not be able to trade today or tomorrow but I will tell u if I can


----------



## Bekaa

Smsimo said:


> Sure but I may not be able to trade today or tomorrow but I will tell u if I can


A-ok


----------



## K Chats

LF white/black/red/green phone boxes I have the gold one.

Will trade any other NM items for them too. I have orange airport items.


----------



## Maynlavigne

found it!


----------



## hugs

Trading x2 stacks of either my hardwood or softwood for x2 stacks of regular wood, please.


----------



## Jlmiller173

I’m looking for the following items for trade or to buy. Having issues finding these items at the moment.


Drink machine: blue x2
Public bench: teal/pink
Lighthouse: blue w/white strips x1


----------



## seliph

looking for blue hydrangea starts, have these starts to trade:

- pink camelia x6
- white azalea x11
- yellow tea olive x 4


----------



## Bluebellie

Looking for:
Public bench monotone
Public bench white

can offer:
Constructions sign ongoing work
Lifeguard chair yellow
Portable toilet red
Streetlamp white
Utility pole with ads
Drink machine white
Public bench blue and yellow
Snack machine white
Springy ride on yellow
Tourist telescope green
Park clock silver phone box yellow
Cotton candy stall black
Playground gym red


----------



## SoleQueen

Found.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m looking for pink and red kimono sandals. I can order the gray, yellow or dark blue variations. I can also trade other orderables in exchange.

Edit: Found!


----------



## ivytown

Niks said:


> Anyone having some stone stacks to spare?


I do, but Ive never traded before, would you help me out with basic info. on what is involved? 
I need apples and cherries, could we trade?


----------



## SoleQueen

Anyone got a ironwood dresser and cutting board DIY for trade or sale?


----------



## Katzenjammer

I'd like to trade my blue phone box for a black one if anyone is interested. Please PM me if you are. No rush. Thanks very much!


----------



## crispmaples

----Wrong forum!-----


----------



## OiGuessWho

I got 90 Iron, 30 Soft Wood, and 60 clay - anyone willing to trade 180 stone for these?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

OiGuessWho said:


> I got 90 Iron, 30 Soft Wood, and 60 clay - anyone willing to trade 180 stone for these?



Hiya, are you still interested in stones?  I can trade you three stacks of stone for your three stacks of iron nuggets~


----------



## OiGuessWho

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Hiya, are you still interested in stones?  I can trade you three stacks of stone for your three stacks of iron nuggets~


Certainly!  It's funny. Iron used to be the rare thing, but now enough stone is so hard to come by. Stone recipes need sooooo many of them.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

OiGuessWho said:


> Certainly!  It's funny. Iron used to be the rare thing, but now enough stone is so hard to come by. Stone recipes need sooooo many of them.



 Happy to help! Would you prefer your island or mine?


----------



## lumineerin

OiGuessWho said:


> Certainly!  It's funny. Iron used to be the rare thing, but now enough stone is so hard to come by. Stone recipes need sooooo many of them.


I have a bunch of stones if you need them! If I can buy some candy at your Nook’s I’d be happy to drop a bunch off!


----------



## Etown20

Looking for gold and blue roses - preferably someone that has 3-5 both, but I would take even 1 or 2 of each. Let me know what you'd like for them in return! (edit: found some!)


----------



## OverFoxy!

does anyone have any kind of sofa, i'm willing to buy from any price you choose (1mil and below)


----------



## Eureka

I'm in need of access to someone's Nook Cranny that has fruit other than apples for purchase. I want need buy a lot of them to try to get Kiki's framed photo! I can give a bunch of apples in return or like 2 nmt as a tip. Please let me know if anyone can help!


----------



## Spacedaisy42

OverFoxy! said:


> does anyone have any kind of sofa, i'm willing to buy from any price you choose (1mil and below)



Are you still in need of a sofa?


----------



## OverFoxy!

Spacedaisy42 said:


> Are you still in need of a sofa?


Nope, thanks for offering tho


----------



## SoleQueen

Hello everyone. Anyone have any oranges and pears for trade for apples, peaches or cherries?


----------



## Succulent

Hello there!
I’m looking to trade any of these items for another colour variant!
- Piano  (I own black, LF: dark brown)
- Snack machine (own: red, LF: pink)
- Antique Wardrobe (own: light wood, LF: dark brown)
- Antique Console Table (own: light wood, LF: dark brown)
-Piano stool (own: black, looking for: dark brown)

I can also trade for all rare flowers except black cosmos. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## mcannika12

Hey guys, I am currently looking for a Black Lighthouse, I have plenty of catalogued items I can let you have or whatever you want to offer, but the only thing I really want is the Black Lighthouse


----------



## OverFoxy!

does anyone have any roses they can sell to me?


----------



## Chloebug44

im looking for all easter eggs for bunny day someone please help I lost everything! sky, earth, wood, stone, sky, and water!


----------



## OverFoxy!

i need any kind of TV and/or an industrial light source e.g. a lamp, will pay 1mil bells.


----------



## bunyip360

I need gold armor diy, gold nuggets, and rocket


----------



## ~Chestnut~

I'm looking for all the Mush DIYs, I have an extra Spooky Wand, many regular Star Fragments, and NMTs that I could trade for them


----------



## Soralan

bunyip360 said:


> I need gold armor diy, gold nuggets, and rocket


I think I may have a gold armor diy, I had guests over and said to help themselves to spare diys (I Havnt looked what's left yet) . Send me a pm if you still need it and I can check later for you.

Edit I do have the diy.


----------



## mayor_christin

I would like to trade or buy (igb) the following:
- System kitchen (black)
- System kitchen (brown)
- System kitchen (white)

I have the off-white, blue, yellow or natural system kitchens available to trade!

Edit: found!


----------



## woodenbard

OverFoxy! said:


> i need any kind of TV and/or an industrial light source e.g. a lamp, will pay 1mil bells.


I have a couple different TVs, if you‘re still interested? I have the LCD TV (50 in.) and the Wall Mounted TV (20 & 50 in. Sizes). I can craft some iron wall lamps for you or I have a silver folding floor lamp, too!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2020

Also, I’m looking for the last few paintings for my museum... anyone have or know of folks with extra of these genuine pieces:
1. Graceful Painting
2. Wild Painting Left Half
3. Nice Painting
4. Basic Painting

I’m willing to pay, TBT, IGB, NMT, or trade for these genuine paintings and statue I have...

1. Quaint Painting 
2. Perfect Painting
3. Serene Painting
4. Glowing Painting
5. Informative Statue

Thanks for reading, I appreciate it greatly!


----------



## BlueberryDream

Hello!

I am looking for:
-Mush lamp
-Beautiful statue
-Motherly statue
-Gallant statue

Happy to pay in TBT, IGB and NMT


----------



## dizzy bone

BlueberryDream said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am looking for:
> -Mush lamp
> -Beautiful statue
> -Motherly statue
> -Gallant statue
> 
> Happy to pay in TBT, IGB and NMT



Are you still in need of mush lamps? I have a few I could give you


----------



## H2O Crossing

Looking for orange cardboard box.

Ft: name your offer: nmt, seasonal items, money, other items.


----------



## Pennylane

H2O Crossing said:


> Looking for orange cardboard box.
> 
> Ft: name your offer: nmt, seasonal items, money, other items.


I have orange cardboard box, can you do 2 tbt?


----------



## Commodore

[Deleted]


----------



## Azrael

I am in need of regular wood and boots (trash).
I have some hardwood and softwood I could trade or some regular star fragments?


----------



## velv3tkisses

SoleQueen said:


> Hello everyone. Anyone have any oranges and pears for trade for apples, peaches or cherries?


Hi! Has someone assisted with this already?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 9, 2020



OverFoxy! said:


> does anyone have any roses they can sell to me?


Hi! Has someone assisted with this yet?


----------



## GothiqueBat

Hihi!
Looking for pinecones! 
I can pay in bells/nmt/see if I have your wishlist items/exchange for the shops in my sig


----------



## Star Crossing

Hello! I am looking for two Virgo fragments to craft the Virgo harp  will gladly trade other star fragments or pay in NMT/TBT


----------



## velv3tkisses

Star Crossing said:


> Hello! I am looking for two Virgo fragments to craft the Virgo harp  will gladly trade other star fragments or pay in NMT/TBT


Hi! I am AFK right now but I can help you out with that in a few hours of you don't mind waiting!


----------



## Star Crossing

velv3tkisses said:


> Hi! I am AFK right now but I can help you out with that in a few hours of you don't mind waiting!



that would be wonderful, thank you so much!!


----------



## velv3tkisses

Star Crossing said:


> that would be wonderful, thank you so much!!


Sending PM now!


----------



## jadetine

Looking for 2x "Light Blue & Pink" Public Benches.

Public benches I have available to trade:

1x Green
2x Red
1x Blue & Yellow (my native variation, but will take 2 days to order)
1x Green & Orange
1x Monotone
1x White
EDIT: Oops, wrong thread...


----------



## Kanapachi

.


----------



## H2O Crossing

Looking for Red skull radio.

Dm for items. I collected a lot of items through out the season.


----------



## sigh

hi! i'm currently looking for:


1 stack of blue ornaments
2 stacks of red ornaments
2 stacks of gold ornaments
3 red wrapping paper

i don't have a lot of tbt left but i have some, and i can offer nmts or bells


----------



## raynelogens

Hello. 
Does anyone have the Santa boots? I’m willing to buy or trade if I have what you’re looking for.
Thanks


----------



## Equity

sigh said:


> hi! i'm currently looking for:
> 
> 
> 1 stack of blue ornaments
> 2 stacks of red ornaments
> 2 stacks of gold ornaments
> 3 red wrapping paper
> 
> i don't have a lot of tbt left but i have some, and i can offer nmts or bells


Hello! If you’re still looking for blue ornaments, I can give you one stack (if not more) for free.


----------



## sigh

Equity said:


> Hello! If you’re still looking for blue ornaments, I can give you one stack (if not more) for free.


i am and would love that, thank u!!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I’m looking for around 6 stacks of regular wood. I can trade stones, ornaments, pinecones, clay, nmt, or igb. Thanks


----------



## Zach Crossing

Currently looking to finish the paintings/statues portion of my museum as quickly as possible. These are the items I am missing for it:

Amazing Painting
Detailed Painting
Graceful Painting
Moving Painting
Proper Painting
Scenic Painting
Solemn Painting
Warm Painting
Wild Painting Left Half
Wild Painting Right Half

Familiar Statue
Gallant Statue
Motherly Statue
Mystic Statue
Robust Statue
Rock-Head Statue
Tremendous Statue
Warrior Statue

I am pretty lenient as far as trades are concerned. Want some bells in exchange for one or more of the above? I could help. Want NMT? Want something else? I can see what I have in my catalog.


----------



## Epod

Looking for NMTs. Can trade raw goods or bell tree bells. Thanks!


----------



## Bellflower

Looking for oranges, cherries, peaches. I can trade pears or apples in exchange! Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## HannahLou

Hello I’m looking for some of the winter diys - specifically the ones you got for completing a perfect snowman because apparently I failed at that


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Bellflower said:


> Looking for oranges, cherries, peaches. I can trade pears or apples in exchange! Please let me know. Thanks!



I have multiples of all fruit.


----------



## Lemondrop-Tony

Hi, I’m looking for 3 red cosmos to craft the garden wagon  I can also buy them if your shops sell cosmos flowers


----------



## Jessi

LF black drink machines and white benches


----------



## Lemondrop-Tony

Lemondrop-Tony said:


> Hi, I’m looking for 3 red cosmos to craft the garden wagon  I can also buy them if your shops sell cosmos flowers


Still looking for them


----------



## Nezuko-kamado

I’m looking for bamboo shoots


----------



## snowbuni

looking for the pink vending machine / white snack machine !!! if u have other pink things let me know cos i need them...  ♡︎
can pay in nmt or if i have anything from ur wishlist :3


----------



## Coconut4

Hi!

I'm looking for imperial and zen fences! If anyone could let me dump it or anything, I would be very grateful.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## returnofsaturn

Looking for this


----------



## shanni

hi! i am looking for water eggs, stone eggs, leaf eggs & sky eggs from easter/bunny day! i can offer a lot of bells/NMT or any items from my catalog (100% furniture, almost 100% clothing).
just let me know your prices please!! thank you so much


----------



## angelcat621

I'd like to trade my yellow lighthouse for the blue-striped one, my black cotton candy machine for a pink one, and my pink drink machine for the black one, if anyone's interested.

(Got all these now. Thanks to gerudovalley for the trade!)


----------



## moth

done!


----------



## Feraligator

Looking to catalogue a white garden lantern and white floating biotape planter if anyone is willing!


----------



## JKDOS

snowbuni said:


> looking for the pink vending machine / white snack machine !!!



I have the pink drink machine. Which color do you have? You can trade me either your color If I want it or just 1 NMT.





Jez said:


> Looking to catalogue a white garden lantern and white floating biotape planter if anyone is willing!



I have a white garden lantern you can catalog.


----------



## plumpwhale

Looking to trade my colorful kids tent for a white kids tent -- thank you


----------



## Nadia141491

duckykate said:


> looking to trade materials for star fragments, just tell me what you need because I have most of everything


I'm looking for summer shells! I've got a LOT of star fragments but I'm generally a bit lower on some zodiac fragments


----------



## Tru7Prodigy

Looking to buy 2 Pisces fragments and 1 libra fragment. Or buy the crafted lamp and scale. Let me know your cost.


----------



## Dog

I have way too much softwood and would like to trade for wood and hardwood. 2 pieces of softwood per 1 piece of wood or hardwood!


----------



## jim

does anyone have stacks of coral? i would like to buy for IGB.


----------



## Nooblord

Trading Big bro construction sign for the yellow one.


----------



## Angry Koala

Looking for gold nuggets willing to give a Sanrio set for 10 just let me know what set you would like


----------



## Nooblord

Angry Koala said:


> Looking for gold nuggets willing to give a Sanrio set for 10 just let me know what set you would like



I’ll trade 10 gold nuggets for the Hello Kitty set.


----------



## Angry Koala

Nooblord said:


> I’ll trade 10 gold nuggets for the Hello Kitty set.


alright give me 10 min to get the items ready


----------



## Reptile

Anyone in need of clay? I have 4 full stacks of clay and I'd love to get 4 stacks of stone  i just seem to only get clay from rocks

Edit: DONE! Thanks a lot EerieCreatures


----------



## Decious

Looking to buy some iron nuggets (up to 10)  and a couple non-cherry fruit. Have bells and cherries to trade.


----------



## Asil Ellehcim

Looking for dark brown simple panels (at least four) and will be happy to trade for nearly anything.  I have more resources than I need (iron/clay/stone/wood/dark wood/soft wood) will trade for 2 full stacks of whatever for four panels. Will trade most anything except gold.  If you prefer bells, I’m offering 2,000 each.


----------



## Furrton

I have *materials* I am willing to trade for some items from *my wishlist. *


----------



## WhiteLily210

I'm trading 9 peaches or cherries for 
9 apples, oranges, or pears


----------



## Asil Ellehcim

WhiteLily210 said:


> I'm trading 9 peaches or cherries for
> 9 apples, oranges, or pears


I’ll open my gate and you can just come shake the trees for the fruit you need, if that will help.


----------



## xxcodexx

im looking for the cherry blossom banzai recipe card. i can pay, or trade fruits or items etc. please message me if you have that recipe


----------



## PrincessDuckling

Im looking for 8-12 conch shells. I have most of the other materials in the game so just let me know what you need


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## mayor_christin

Mezzanine said:


> I'm looking for some green mums. I dont breed flowers, but I've got plenty of other stuff in the game I'd be glad to trade.


Are you still looking? I can give you two green mums  Just send me a PM!

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2021



PrincessDuckling said:


> Im looking for 8-12 conch shells. I have most of the other materials in the game so just let me know what you need


Are you still looking for conch shells? I have 10 you can have! Just send me a PM


----------



## WhimsyOfChalcedony

Asil Ellehcim said:


> Looking for dark brown simple panels (at least four) and will be happy to trade for nearly anything.  I have more resources than I need (iron/clay/stone/wood/dark wood/soft wood) will trade for 2 full stacks of whatever for four panels. Will trade most anything except gold.  If you prefer bells, I’m offering 2,000 each.


I can get you 4 brown simple panels, if you mean brown (vs. light brown) and not bronze? Happy to take bells.


----------



## xxcodexx

im looking for the black and brown cotton candy stall. i can pay bells!


----------



## WhimsyOfChalcedony

xxcodexx said:


> im looking for the black and brown cotton candy stall. i can pay bells!


I have the black cotton candy stall.


----------



## xxcodexx

WhimsyOfChalcedony i sent you a message about the candy stall!


----------



## xxcodexx

does anybody want to either sell or trade a fan palm in the blue pot?


----------



## smug villager

I'm looking for apples, pears, oranges, and peaches, as well as a full set of wooden furniture. I'm willing to trade cherries and 5 TBTs for the fruit, and NMTs and material stacks for the furniture set.


----------



## WhimsyOfChalcedony

tilde~ said:


> I'm looking for apples, pears, oranges, and peaches, as well as a full set of wooden furniture. I'm willing to trade cherries and 5 TBTs for the fruit, and NMTs and material stacks for the furniture set.


I have all the fruit. No need for a trade, you can just come by and shake some trees.


----------



## xxcodexx

tilde~ said:


> I'm looking for apples, pears, oranges, and peaches, as well as a full set of wooden furniture. I'm willing to trade cherries and 5 TBTs for the fruit, and NMTs and material stacks for the furniture set.



ive got the material for the wooden set, or i can just make it all for you. let me know via messages what you need!


----------



## mayor_christin

xxcodexx said:


> does anybody want to either sell or trade a fan palm in the blue pot?



I have one you can catalogue if you’re still looking for the blue fan palm! Just send me a PM


----------



## WhimsyOfChalcedony

Hi, y'all. I'm looking for 2 items:
1) tricolor puppy plushie - happy to catalog!
2) frozen treat set - will provide materials for you to craft

Can anyone help me out? If so, happy to exchange bells, NMT, wishlist items...whatever.


----------



## mayor_christin

WhimsyOfChalcedony said:


> Hi, y'all. I'm looking for 2 items:
> 1) tricolor puppy plushie - happy to catalog!
> 2) frozen treat set - will provide materials for you to craft
> 
> Can anyone help me out? If so, happy to exchange bells, NMT, wishlist items...whatever.


Are you still looking for these? I can craft the treat set for you and can order the puppy plushie for you!


----------



## WhimsyOfChalcedony

mayor_christin said:


> Are you still looking for these? I can craft the treat set for you and can order the puppy plushie for you!


I'm still looking for the treat set. I'll DM you.


----------



## buginski

I'm looking for the grey version of the pool! I have the brown version if anyone would like to trade for that, but go ahead and DM me so we can set something up!


----------



## Autbird

I'm looking for the white and brown versions of the nuptial bell. Can trade blue.


----------



## Onyxcat

Looking for all statues (real) except for the Rosetta stone. I have: 
Kiki & Lala bed
My melody table
Kerokero hallway
Kerokero bridge 
Kerokero lantern
Pompompurin table
Hello kitty drawers.
1:1 trade is fine.


----------



## xxcodexx

Autbird said:


> I'm looking for the white and brown versions of the nuptial bell. Can trade blue.



you get all of the colors in the resident center! i thought the same thing as you did and traded before i realized that 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2021


	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2021

ok so i had to update this lol...i need a huge stack of the white garden lanterns now lol! i have bells and nook mile tickets and a few tbt's for trade


----------



## Autbird

xxcodexx said:


> you get all of the colors in the resident center! i thought the same thing as you did and traded before i realized that


Thank you!! I didn't know.


----------



## Stnh

I wants the space diy's


----------



## Sasey

Looking for 14 purple flower plants. No specific kind, just need them for around my entrance. Can trade IGB, NMT (and maybe TBT if the price is low) also can provide weed clearing services! Tysm!


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

I'm looking to trade NMT for TBT. I'm offering all 45 of my TBT for NMT. Make me an offer


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Does anyone have fish bait? Willing to trade basic crafting material/pumpkins for any amount


----------



## Adomisblade

LF complete musical instruments and musical equipment sets to catalog


----------



## klx125

Adomisblade said:


> LF complete musical instruments and musical equipment sets to catalog


I can get these for you.  PM me if you still need them.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2021



Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Does anyone have fish bait? Willing to trade basic crafting material/pumpkins for any amount


I can help.  PM me if you still need fish bait.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2021



Sasey said:


> Looking for 14 purple flower plants. No specific kind, just need them for around my entrance. Can trade IGB, NMT (and maybe TBT if the price is low) also can provide weed clearing services! Tysm!


I can get these for you if you are still looking.  PM me if needed.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2021



Autbird said:


> I'm looking for the white and brown versions of the nuptial bell. Can trade blue.


I have these if you’re still looking feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## CutsceneLogic

Hello!  I'm looking for a few things:

A black Phone Box, from the Nook Exchange.  I can trade a green one!

I'm also after a soccer variant for the Ball item, I can trade the volleyball design!

Additionally, I'm looking for a School Desk, in light brown & black.  I can trade the brown & white version!


----------



## mayor_christin

CutsceneLogic said:


> Hello!  I'm looking for a few things:
> 
> A black Phone Box, from the Nook Exchange.  I can trade a green one!
> 
> I'm also after a soccer variant for the Ball item, I can trade the volleyball design!
> 
> Additionally, I'm looking for a School Desk, in light brown & black.  I can trade the brown & white version!


I have a soccer ball and school desk for you! No need to trade


----------



## CutsceneLogic

Oh, that's great!  I'm free now, if you are -- I'll send a message.


----------



## Canesvenatici

Trading! Softwood for wood and hardwood


----------



## CutsceneLogic

Hello!  Hoping to catalogue/trade an orange retro fan in exchange for the green one!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m looking to buy two birthday candles gorgeous, one birthday table gorgeous, one birthday sign gorgeous. I’ll buy them with tbt; I need these before the 25th. I’ll be able to trade sometime tomorrow.


----------



## romancement

Edit: oops replied to a post from 2020
Edit 2: Okay adding what I am looking for 

Would love to trade for
- mom's sweater (animal, and flowers), I have most of the other mom items to trade including clothes!
- star fragment stacks (regular yellow)
- aquarius fragment
- capricorn fragment
- libra fragment
- leo fragment
- virgo fragment
- snowflake stacks (large and small)
- cherry blossom stacks
- ornament stacks
I have Taurus, Sagittarius, and Pisces fragments to trade!
Also have mushrooms, softwood, tree branches (please just take some), clay, iron, empty cans, wasps nests, and heart crystals!

Also looking to see if I can trade or touch these catalogue items!
- animal nose
- annyeong tee (missing this one still from my tee collection!)
- chiton
- red dala horse
- brown floating biotope planter
- old sewing machine - silver and green
- simple kettle - navy and white
- tapestry - floral, animal, snow
- tissue box - natural wood
- upright piano - maple
- rice cooker - white (the fact that I have ALL the other colours is driving me nuts)


----------



## Bluelady

I’m looking for 2-3 boot pieces (trash item). 

I have stacks of the other materials like cherry blossom, hardwood, stone, bamboo shoots, young bamboo, bamboo pieces, star fragments, Sagittarius fragments, and Aries fragments.

In addition, I have the diys for Aries, Sagittarius, and Scorpio. I have some Celeste diys as well, but I can’t remember them off the top of my head.

I’m also willing to pay in TBT, NMT, and IGB.


----------



## klx125

Bluelady said:


> I’m looking for 2-3 boot pieces (trash item).
> 
> I have stacks of the other materials like cherry blossom, hardwood, stone, bamboo shoots, young bamboo, bamboo pieces, star fragments, Sagittarius fragments, and Aries fragments.
> 
> In addition, I have the diys for Aries, Sagittarius, and Scorpio. I have some Celeste diys as well, but I can’t remember them off the top of my head.
> 
> I’m also willing to pay in TBT, NMT, and IGB.


I can help, sending PM.


----------



## romancement

Bluelady said:


> I’m looking for 2-3 boot pieces (trash item).
> 
> I have stacks of the other materials like cherry blossom, hardwood, stone, bamboo shoots, young bamboo, bamboo pieces, star fragments, Sagittarius fragments, and Aries fragments.
> 
> In addition, I have the diys for Aries, Sagittarius, and Scorpio. I have some Celeste diys as well, but I can’t remember them off the top of my head.
> 
> I’m also willing to pay in TBT, NMT, and IGB.


I've also got some extra boots if you need more


----------



## Bluelady

romancement said:


> I've also got some extra boots if you need more



That's ok. I've received plenty from the person that helped me. Oh, but I do have some items that I was planning on giving to you for free. I'll post the items on your other thread.


----------



## xxcodexx

im looking for acorns! i have all the furniture of every color available for trade, i even have the konokonokoppi items if you prefer those *i also have nmt and not many but a few tbt if thats your thing*. i would like about 30 of them or so.

nevermind! thanks to Liz's shop


----------



## romancement

Ahhh I am TWO DIYs away from completing all the current ones!
Mermaid fence   
Wooden table

Can trade tons of other DIYs, materials, catalogue items, mom items, so let me know if you have a wishlist 

edit: also seeking one rubber tire! I'm one short for the rover


----------



## xxcodexx

im looking for the Green Hula Doll. let me know your price please!

ok sooo nobody here has the green hula doll? because over at nookazon theyre charging INSANE prices *as always*. they want more than 20 nmt for that thing. its a hula doll, it aint made out of gold! lol! and i have stuff to trade, ive got all the kerokerokeroppi set if anybody wants items from that for trade.


----------



## LCPass

Im looking to collect all the tea sets! I only have the red one. Does anyone have any I could catalog?


----------



## Akane30

LCPass said:


> Im looking to collect all the tea sets! I only have the red one. Does anyone have any I could catalog?


I have the blue and green ^_^ If you have anything in my wishlist that I can catalog I'd appreciate it! If not, just send a Dodo! :3


----------



## LCPass

I have the black throw back race car bed, the Reese and Cyrus photo plate, pigtail, and all the surfboards! I’ve ordered the pink mountain bike and the plaid papa bear I can send you tomorrow!


----------



## Akane30

xxcodexx said:


> im looking for the Green Hula Doll. let me know your price please!
> 
> ok sooo nobody here has the green hula doll? because over at nookazon theyre charging INSANE prices *as always*. they want more than 20 nmt for that thing. its a hula doll, it aint made out of gold! lol! and i have stuff to trade, ive got all the kerokerokeroppi set if anybody wants items from that for trade.


I think I have it!! You can take a look at my wishlist and we can trade! Also if you have any real sculptures... I need some!  
Let me know!


----------



## Sophie23

What does Barter mean?


----------



## jadetine

Sophie23 said:


> What does Barter mean?


It means to trade with items instead of money.


----------



## Mokkipo

I just restarted my island and I'm in need of a few fruits that I don't have. If anyone could help out feel free to message me and we'll work something out. Thank you!

Update: Helped thank you!


----------



## blizz10

I restarted my island also and could use some oranges and peaches if anyone has any available! TY!


----------



## mayor_christin

blizz10 said:


> I restarted my island also and could use some oranges and peaches if anyone has any available! TY!


You’re welcome to pick any fruit you need in my town! I also have a bunch of spare DIYs and other items on my soccer field. Just send me a PM if you’re interested!


----------



## Torts McGorts

Hi! I’m looking to trade some floral surfboards (the fourth one in the pic) 1 for 1 for any of the other patterns. Message me if you are interested! 

Edit: Got them!


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

I have 2 stacks of iron, looking for 2 stacks of stones


----------



## 820

I'm looking for a stack each of cherries and peaches, can offer a stack each of pears and oranges, and nine apples.


----------



## mayor_christin

820 said:


> I'm looking for a stack each of cherries and peaches, can offer a stack each of pears and oranges, and nine apples.


I have an orchard you are free to come pick any trees you’d like! Just send me a PM if you’re interested.


----------



## Orius

Need about 17 more Iron Nuggets left to complete the shop on my island. Currently hoarding all the iron nuggets I could find and I can't craft new tools because of that. lol Please PM if anyone's interested in trading. I've got about 40,000 bells right now, with possibly more coming along.


----------



## Sasey

OriusPrime said:


> Need about 17 more Iron Nuggets left to complete the shop on my island. Currently hoarding all the iron nuggets I could find and I can't craft new tools because of that. lol Please PM if anyone's interested in trading. I've got about 40,000 bells right now, with possibly more coming along.


I can get you a few stacks. Let me know when your on and I’ll grab them for you!


----------



## Orius

Mermaid Screens are the hot item on my island today, selling at 46,600 bells per screen. So if you have those giant clams, sand dollars and pearls tucked away in your storage, now is a good time to craft those screens. I'm willing to invite you to sell them here for 5000 bells per sale (I need the money lol).


----------



## krissyybunnii

Gigi_Pawpoint said:


> I have 2 stacks of iron, looking for 2 stacks of stones


How much is a stack? I have rocks and I need iron>.<


----------



## Kalle

Anyone have a few old tires, boots, and cans? I'm looking for about five or six of each, but I can buy more or less depending on what you've got. I'd prefer to pay in tbt, but I can offer nmt as well.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2021



OriusPrime said:


> Mermaid Screens are the hot item on my island today, selling at 46,600 bells per screen. So if you have those giant clams, sand dollars and pearls tucked away in your storage, now is a good time to craft those screens. I'm willing to invite you to sell them here for 5000 bells per sale (I need the money lol).



How many Bells are you looking for atm?


----------



## Orius

Kalle said:


> Anyone have a few old tires, boots, and cans? I'm looking for about five or six of each, but I can buy more or less depending on what you've got. I'd prefer to pay in tbt, but I can offer nmt as well.


I've got tons of them. I can give you 10 of each for 1 tbt. Feel free to PM me.




Kalle said:


> How many Bells are you looking for atm?


This offer's expired (on the day itself, Sep 18), unfortunately. lol Sorry.


----------



## Kalle

OriusPrime said:


> I've got tons of them. I can give you 10 of each for 1 tbt. Feel free to PM me.



Awesome, thank you. So that'd be 3 tbt?



OriusPrime said:


> This offer's expired (on the day itself, Sep 18), unfortunately. lol Sorry.



No worries. I was actually just asking because I was going to offer to drop off Bells for nothing in return. lol I have plenty.


----------



## Khte

LF.... a LOT of rocks (I'm talking several hundred maybe even upwards to 1k).
Can offer Iron (I have about 10 stacks), Softwood (25 stacks), or NMT (A lot lol). Feel free to hmu with your price ^^


----------



## Orius

Khte said:


> LF.... a LOT of rocks (I'm talking several hundred maybe even upwards to 1k).
> Can offer Iron (I have about 10 stacks), Softwood (25 stacks), or NMT (A lot lol). Feel free to hmu with your price ^^


Got those rocks for ya; I could give them (12 stacks, maybe more) to you for a few iron. Just offer whatever you like. lol


----------



## Kalle

* Moving this post to a dedicated one.


----------



## Nenya

@OriusPrime 
I am in need of the following DIY's if you could help me, please:

cherry blossom umbrella DIY
leaf umbrella DIY
maple-leaf umbrella DIY
stop-block DIY 

I can pay in BTB, IGB, practically any crafting materials, you name it!


----------



## Orius

Nenya said:


> @OriusPrime
> I am in need of the following DIY's if you could help me, please:
> 
> cherry blossom umbrella DIY
> leaf umbrella DIY
> maple-leaf umbrella DIY
> stop-block DIY
> 
> I can pay in BTB, IGB, practically any crafting materials, you name it!


Aight, I could search them for you for 2 tbt. Just gimme a sec; will message you when it's ready.


----------



## Nenya

OriusPrime said:


> Aight, I could search them for you for 2 tbt. Just gimme a sec; will message you when it's ready.



Sweet, standing ready at the airport! I'd like to pick up if that's okay with you!


----------



## Orius

Nenya said:


> Sweet, standing ready at the airport! I'd like to pick up if that's okay with you!


That's cool. It might take a while though, since I'm handling another trade right now. Do you mind coming back in about 30 mins or so? If the person I'm waiting for hasn't responded yet, I'll get to you.


----------



## Nenya

OriusPrime said:


> That's cool. It might take a while though, since I'm handling another trade right now. Do you mind coming back in about 30 mins or so? If the person I'm waiting for hasn't responded yet, I'll get to you.



Sure, no wuckas! I will keep checking back!


----------



## Orius

Nenya said:


> stop-block DIY


By stop-block, do you mean the Bamboo Stopblock?


----------



## Nenya

OriusPrime said:


> By stop-block, do you mean the Bamboo Stopblock?



Yes, that's the one, sorry...


----------



## nageki

taking this offer down, sorry


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m looking for the three new halloween diys. Will pay tbt or bells if anyone has  duplicates they can spare. name your price


----------



## Aliya

Looking for a stack or two of clay since i just reset. Can trade a stack of wood


----------



## serena186

Aliya said:


> Looking for a stack or two of clay since i just reset. Can trade a stack of wood


I can give you the clay. Just send me a dodo code and I can drop it off.


----------



## Weemaddz

Looking for 5 each of the following, tomatoes, sugarcane, wheat and potato's, I can offer how ever maybe carrots in return as leif is on my island selling those right now


----------



## J087

Looking for regular wood. (Brown colour)
I have soft wood, hard wood and tomatoes to trade.

Please send a message.


----------



## Absentia

LF: simple wooden fencing


----------



## Absentia

LF: wasp nests


----------



## GoofTroop

Looking for the Music Box DiY or 2 Music Boxes. Unfortunately I don't keep my own spare DiYs so I'd have to work around that.

EDIT: Just got it by myself, nevermind


----------



## jadetine

Absentia said:


> LF: wasp nests


Do you still need these?


----------



## Absentia

jadetine said:


> Do you still need these?


  No i got them thanks!


----------



## FaerieRose

LF 4 wheat. I can trade any other crop.


----------



## roadkillman101

FaerieRose said:


> LF 4 wheat. I can trade any other crop.


ide be happy to trade for 4 carrots if u have time right now


----------



## Dear

Seeking clay and regular wood! Let me know your going price for each. I have 25 TBT left after doing some spending, otherwise I can offer in game bells. Seeking around 3-4 stacks of each! So sorry if I reply slow  Once we have a trade set up I will reply quicker, but the initial message may take me just a few min to see x


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Lf cherries, oranges, and pears. I can give tbt, igb or a stack of stone i have left over.


----------



## flabbergasted

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Lf cherries, oranges, and pears. I can give tbt, igb or a stack of stone i have left over.


Are you still looking for these? Pm me if so


----------



## lalacoco

Looking for 5 white rose seed bags and a palm tree lamp DIY. Can drop off hyacinth, tulip, pansy, cosmos - 10 bags of whatever combination you want! Also have carrots and the following DIYs (happy to offload them all for the above ):

Log bed
Log dining table
Log wall-mounted clock
Natural garden chair
Orange wall
Shell partition
Vine outfit
Wooden end table
Wooden simple bed


----------



## xxcodexx

looking for a Heavy Curtain Wall. i have tbt, bells, nmt or possible items to trade


----------



## clipartghost

Finally got a Switch!!  My island is very new, I'm looking for 25 iron nuggets so the Nooklings can open their shop. (found all the rest, getting used to DIY... it's fun)

Don't have much to offer in return, but you can name a price for Bells, or cherries, or maybe some other material. I have 30 Hardwood I don't need. Thanks a lot!


----------



## flabbergasted

clipartghost said:


> Finally got a Switch!!  My island is very new, I'm looking for 25 iron nuggets so the Nooklings can open their shop. (found all the rest, getting used to DIY... it's fun)
> 
> Don't have much to offer in return, but you can name a price for Bells, or cherries, or maybe some other material. I have 30 Hardwood I don't need. Thanks a lot!


I can get you these


----------



## Khaotico

I recently got a Switch as well and am starting up my Island. Looking for 25 Iron Nuggets so I can get Nook's Cranny opened up. I can provide Bells for compensation, so long as you don't charge 10k per nugget


----------



## Star Crossing

Looking for about 20 blue hydrangea starts! Happy to trade items, tbt, nmt, or igb for these


----------



## Doki Doki

edit: gonna make a thread


----------



## Strange Air

First post, LF: cherries. Can trade any other growable food.


----------



## katiepillarr

lf like a stack or 2 corrugated iron fences, the color doesnt matter. ft preferably nmt, bells work too though


----------



## BoundSys

I have a Green Gazebo. I am looking for a white/ pink gazebo.


----------



## Zephon

I have ten apples, ten oranges, ten pears, ten peaches looking to trade them for cherries.


----------



## windfalldodo

Zephon said:


> I have ten apples, ten oranges, ten pears, ten peaches looking to trade them for cherries.


I have 18 cherries you can have, if you want. (Plus a bunch of free regular diys if you want to visit).


----------



## Zephon

Yes, please. Do I give you a code? Nevermind. Thank you Windfalldodo for the cherries.


----------



## Coronaleigh

Ove said:


> This is a wonderful thread!
> I would like to do the following trades:
> 1. I'd like to get *10 pieces of apples/peaches *(your choice) for *10 pieces of pears/oranges/cherries*
> 2. I'd like to get *6 Hyacinths/6 Mums* for *6* of any *roses, wildflowers or tulips* (I only have vanilla colours tulips)(seeds works as well as whole mature flowers).


Not sure if anybody has responded to you yet, but I have all colors of roses, mums,  and hyacinths, as well as the fruits your aging for. Would love to trade!


----------



## Zephon

I am looking for red, white and yellow rose seeds. Looking to trade for bags of seeds. I have ten bags of each Mums, Windflower, and Tulips.

Never mind I got some.


----------



## WhimsyOfChalcedony

I'm looking to catalog/buy/trade:

Tractor
Yacht
Cruiser Bike
Store Shelf (White)
I can pay in NMT or bells, and for trade I'm happy to bargain for items on your wishlist.


----------



## PeachyWolf27

Spoiler: Trading



- 2 Green Pumpkins
OR/AND
- 5 Orange Pumpkins
OR/AND
- 5 Yellow Pumpkins
OR
- 3 Peaches
OR/AND
- 6 Oranges
OR
- 3 Apples
OR
- 3 Pears
OR
- 3 Cherries
OR/AND
- 8 Coconuts





Spoiler: For



- 5 Sugercane starts




Any items that have “/AND” I am willing to combine with another item.


----------



## themysterybidder

PeachyWolf27 said:


> Spoiler: For
> 
> 
> 
> - 5 Sugercane starts


Hi, I have lots of Sugarcane crops spare, if you would like I can deliver a stack over to you, nothing needed in return.


----------



## PeachyWolf27

themysterybidder said:


> Hi, I have lots of Sugarcane crops spare, if you would like I can deliver a stack over to you, nothing needed in return.


That’d be great! Can we do the trade in about ten minutes? (I will message you the code once I’ve opened)


----------



## themysterybidder

PeachyWolf27 said:


> That’d be great! Can we do the trade in about ten minutes? (I will message you the code once I’ve opened)


No problem at all!  I'll boot up my Switch.


----------



## moonshi

Looking for a real Detailed Painting if anyone has an extra one. Will pay with other items, bells or NMTs.

Thanks.

EDIT: Got them.TY


----------



## xxcodexx

im looking for a cool low table of any color.


----------



## Bluelady

xxcodexx said:


> im looking for a cool low table of any color.


I can order one for you if you still need it.


----------



## WhiteLily210

Hello! I am looking for apples and pears in exchange for cherries, oranges, and peaches.

Update: Got them!


----------



## xxcodexx

Bluelady said:


> I can order one for you if you still need it.


i do! let me know what you want in trade for it please! pm me so we can work out a time 
thanks!!


----------



## alligator

Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022



WhiteLily210 said:


> Hello! I am looking for apples and pears in exchange for cherries, oranges, and peaches.


i have some apples on my island if you would like them! the only fruit i need are peaches.


----------



## WhiteLily210

I





alligator said:


> I'm looking for a simple panel in acnh... I can't find it literally anywhere!! and i'd rather not spend 100,000 bells and 5 nook miles on nookazon for something worth 820 bells... I can give you 5,000 bells for 1x simple panel, or we can negotiate if you would like furniture or nook miles tickets!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022
> 
> 
> i have some apples on my island if you would like them! the only fruit i need are peaches.


Oh! Didn't see your post till now. You can message me to set a time.


----------



## xxcodexx

this is kinda silly but im looking for: 

spaghetti carbonara. 

does anyone have one of them in their inventory? my nooks is being mean about selling it lol

also buying patchwork sofa chair any color


----------



## djc3791

Edit: nvm, got them


----------



## yankeesgville

alligator said:


> Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022
> 
> 
> i have some apples on my island if you would like them! the only fruit i need are peaches.


I am looking for cherries and green pumpkins. I have apples, oranges, pears, peaches, coconut,and bamboo to trade.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2022



alligator said:


> Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2022
> 
> 
> i have some apples on my island if you would like them! the only fruit i need are peaches.


I am looking for cherries and green pumpkins. I have apples, oranges, pears, peaches, coconut,and bamboo to trade


----------



## themysterybidder

yankeesgville said:


> I am looking for cherries and green pumpkins. I have apples, oranges, pears, peaches, coconut,and bamboo to trade.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2022
> 
> 
> I am looking for cherries and green pumpkins. I have apples, oranges, pears, peaches, coconut,and bamboo to trade


If you still need them, I can help out.  I'll be available until 9pm (GMT).


----------



## yankeesgville

Yes I do still need them. I would appreciate any assistance. How do we make this happen. Is there anything you need?


----------



## themysterybidder

yankeesgville said:


> Yes I do still need them. I would appreciate any assistance. How do we make this happen. Is there anything you need?


Nothing is needed in return, thank you for the offer though. How many would you like? 
Here's a guide to send me a Dodo code. 

Head to your airport and speak to Orville

How can I help you today? – I want visitors.

You wanna invite someone from a nearby island on local play or one from a far-off island via online play? – Via online play

Gotcha. Leme just connect you to the ‘ol internet for some online play, then… - Roger!

So who do you all wanna invite? – Invite via Dodo code? – The more the merrier

Just so you know, with this method you might wind up having people you don’t know on your island. You good with that? – Yeah, invite everyone.

Alright, here we go!

Orville will then give you a Dodo code, send that to me.

Then, press A to exit the final message.

Whenever I’m on my way, a window will appear to let you.


----------



## yankeesgville

I would like 3 of each if that is not asking to much.   My Dodo code is 3T7Y4
Look forward to your visit and thank you for your generosity.


----------



## themysterybidder

yankeesgville said:


> I would like 3 of each if that is not asking to much.   My Dodo code is 3T7Y4
> Look forward to your visit and thank you for your generosity.


On my way, I'll bring 10 if you don't mind as I usually give them away in stacks of 10.


----------



## yankeesgville

Thank you so much. I really appreciate it. I will pay it forward and help some one else out the way you helped me.


----------

